# Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update*



## Mr.Stebix (28. Oktober 2011)

*Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Nachdem bereits die PCGames Hardware hier und die Gamestar hier als Hardware/Spielemagazine über die nicht mit dem deutschen (Datenschutz-) Gesetz konform gehenden Klauseln berichtet hatten, befassen sich nun auch nicht-spielespezifische Medien mit dem heiklen Thema.
Das Onlineportal des Spiegels veröffentlichte einen kritischen Artikel über die gesetzeswidrigen Praktiken seitens EA. Dieser befindet sich im Moment sogar auf der Hauptseite an erster Stelle.
Interessant sind hierzu auch die nahezu durchweg negativen Produktbewertungen auf Amazon.de .

Hintergrundinformation:

Spiegel Online erreicht laut eigener Aussage monatlich etwa 5,3 Millionen Leser und ist damit eines der größten Nachrichtenportale Deutschlands.

Eigene Meinung:

Unglaublich, weiter so! EA muss unter Druck gesetzt werden um eine Entschärfung der Origin-Spionagefunktionen zu erreichen. 
Hier noch ein Link zu einer Petition, die genau dies erreichen will (Petition). Ich denke, wenn eines der großen Nachrichtenportale
darüber negativ berichtet, muss sich die EA PR-Abteilung ernsthafte Gedanken machen. Deutschland ist einer der größten, wenn nicht sogar der größte PC-Spielemarkt, also sollte EA tunlichst was ändern. Ich hoffe das alles bewirkt ein Umdenken bei EA, denn bevor Origin nicht grundlegend verändert wird, werden sich viele (mich eingeschlossen) das Spiel nicht kaufen, trotz der über jeden Zweifel erhabenen inhaltlichen Qualität. 


*** Update ***

Gerade bin ich auf diese Seite (theorigin.de) hier gestossen, auf welcher sich anscheinend alle Protestaktionen gegen EA Origin koordinieren. Nebenbei gibt es auch einige bitterböse
und interessante Kommentare über den Status quo der Spieleindustrie. 




*** Update #2 ***

Inzwischen hat sich der EA-Konzern zumindest ein kleines Stückchen bewegt: So scheinen die EULAs in gewissem Maße geändert worden sein, auch wenn bisher jegliches offizielles
Statement seitens EA fehlt. Zumindest der hochkritische Abschnitt, der sich um den zustimmungsfreien Weiterverkauf der Daten an Dritte drehte, wurde deutlich abgeschwächt.
Andere bedenklich Passagen bleiben jedoch erhalten und zusätzlich ist wohl kein Software-Update an Origin durchgeführt worden, das die Datensammlerei von Origin "behoben" haben könnte. 
Auf Amazon.de wurde heute (30.08) außerdem die Schallmauer von 2.000 1-Stern-Bewertungen durchbrochen und das trotz der auf theorigin.de/loeschung dokumentierten 
Rezensionslöschungen. Generell scheint die Aufmerksamkeit im Moment eher zu wachsen denn zu stagnieren oder gar zu sinken, so haben bereits mehr als 5.500 Personen die Petition mitgezeichnet.

Meinung/Kommentar:

Bisher scheint der Ernst der Lage nicht bis in die Chefetage oder PR-Abteilung vorgedrungen zu sein, denn selbst gegenüber dem Spiegel will sich niemand bei EA über das Thema äußern.
Da sich das ganze langsam aber sicher zu einem großen Image-Debakel für EA entwickelt, verwundert es mich, dass nicht einmal ein Versuch der Erklärung und/oder Dementi unternommen wird.
Schweigen ist hier die denkbar schlechteste aller Reaktionen und macht nur noch wütender.
Ich für meinen Teil erhoffe mir Klärung durch die Recherchen der nordrhein-westfälischen Datenschutzbeauftragten, die hoffentlich Licht ins (Datenkraken-) Dunkel bringen werden.
Von den Ergebnissen dieses Fragenkatalogs an EA, die wahrscheinlich erst im Laufe der kommenden Woche publik gemacht werden, wird meine weitere Kaufentscheidung abhängen.



Quellen:

PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
gamestar.de


----------



## ph1driver (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Dei Petition schön und gut, aber was hat das jetzt mit BF3 zu tun? Es ist doch die Origin SW selber und nicht BF3, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Seeefe (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Origin wird ja mit BF3 richtig Eingeführt. Ohne Origin kein BF3, also ist Origin ein bestandteil von BF3, weshalb die Leute auf Amazon bei BF3, dampf ablassen und ihre Meinungen kunttuen. Bf3 selber ist ja spitze nur wirds durch Origin kaputt gemacht 

Ich bin jedenfalls genau der gleichen Meinung wie die von den Amazon Kunden. 
Jetzt kommt aber bitte nicht wieder mit Steam,Facebook,Googel, usw. Origin lecgt nochmal 1 oder sogar 2 Schippen drauf. 

Solange EA meinen PC durchsuchen darf, wird BF3 leider im Regal stehen bleiben


----------



## Ifosil (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Bei EA sollten Köpfe rollen, viel zu arrogant. Oder Dice soll sich gleich von EA lossagen und allein arbeiten.


----------



## deeps (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

wie geil eine software firma die das macht worüber der staat nachdenkt - dem scannen von computern xD


----------



## Seeefe (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Anscheinend hat DICE sehr wenig zu sagen bei EA^^
Ob das was grad abgeht im Sinne des Erfinders war?  Oder sie hängen mit drin und dachten mit ner suuuuuuuuuuuper tollen Grafik fältls keinem auf


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Hoffentlich hat EA damit einen Umsatzrückgang und die Serie Battlefield wird gestoppt! Nur COD ist das einzigst wahre.


----------



## rAveN_13 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



> Die Eulas sind gestern geändert worden. Man kann die Datenübertragung  via Origin ausschalten und die Weiterreichung der Daten zu werbezwecken  und personenbezogene Daten werden nicht mehr erhoben.



Quelle: SPIEGEL ONLINE Forum - Electronic Arts: Spiele-Gigant will Kunden ausspionieren - Seite 15

Jeder der ein Problem damit hat, sollte EA einfach meiden. Irgendwann merkt es auch der letzte Manager...


----------



## Betschi (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Alle wettern gegen Raubkopierer, aber was EA abzieht, ist 10mal schlimmer


----------



## Seeefe (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat EA damit einen Umsatzrückgang und die Serie Battlefield wird gestoppt! Nur COD ist das einzigst wahre.


 
Och komm das muss doch nicht sein.

@Betschi

Vorallem meint EA ja das alles zum Schutz vor Raubkopierern zu machen. Ach komm die SPiele Industrie hat einfach sowas von wenig Verlust durch diese LEute


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Die Konsoleros lachen den PCler mal wieder aus.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Konsoleros lachen den PCler mal wieder aus.


 
Die haben ja auch kein Origin


----------



## Aggrotyp (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Raubkopierer gehörn in den knast, und ea in die selbe zelle.


----------



## spionkaese (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch kein Origin


Und nebenbei kaum AA, kein AF, Mini-Texturen, und die xbox Benutzer müssen für den MP zahlen


----------



## oetzi (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Quelle: SPIEGEL ONLINE Forum - Electronic Arts: Spiele-Gigant will Kunden ausspionieren - Seite 15
> 
> Jeder der ein Problem damit hat, sollte EA einfach meiden. Irgendwann merkt es auch der letzte Manager...



Wenn du den Thread weitergelesen hättest, hättest du auch mitbekommen, dass die Jungs da nach einer Quelle fragen. Diese wird aber nicht genannt. Das kann der sich also auch an den Haaren herbeigezogen haben.


----------



## Gast1324 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat EA damit einen Umsatzrückgang und die Serie Battlefield wird gestoppt! Nur COD ist das einzigst wahre.


 müssen kinder noch nicht um 20.00 ins bett?
dann wären wir wenigstens abends von schwachsinnigen posts verschont.
@Topic
irgendwie versteh ich nicht wieso ihr es so schlimm findet, facebook twitter usw ham doch eh schon alle eure daten


----------



## Betschi (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> Raubkopierer gehörn in den knast, und ea in die selbe zelle.


 
Datensammeln und etwas verkaufen, das gegen das Gesetz verstösst, ist 10mal schlimmer, als etwas raubzukopieren. Rate mal, wieso in der Schweiz (ich wohne da) runterladen immer legal ist


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat DICE sehr wenig zu sagen bei EA^^
> Ob das was grad abgeht im Sinne des Erfinders war?  Oder sie hängen mit drin und dachten mit ner suuuuuuuuuuuper tollen Grafik fältls keinem auf


 
Dann sollte aber nicht nur Dice Druck auf EA machen sondern auch noch Crytek und Co

Wenn die wichtigen Entwickler was sagen dann könnte EA noch umdenken


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Und nebenbei kaum AA, kein AF, Mini-Texturen, und die xbox Benutzer müssen für den MP zahlen


 
Jop, dafür funktioniert der MP aber auch perfekt.


----------



## Aufpassen (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, dafür funktioniert der MP aber auch perfekt.


 
Ja aber dafür nur 32 Spieler. 
Und nach einer Woche läuft unser MP genau so gut, wenn nicht sogar besser..


----------



## beren2707 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Rogash schrieb:


> irgendwie versteh ich nicht wieso ihr es so schlimm findet, facebook twitter usw ham doch eh schon alle eure daten


Haha, der war gut. Ist ja nicht jeder ein Lemming. Auch wenn ich dauernd in der Uni schief angeschaut werde, ja verdammt, man ist auch ohne Twitter, facebook und wasweisich überlebensfähig. Ich habe immer derartige soziale Netzwerke gemieden und werde das auch weiterhin so praktizieren. Außerdem haben die genannten Seiten nur das, was du ihnen selbst gibst bzw. durch dein Surfverhalten erfasst wird. Origin scannt deinen PC und übermittelt IP, MAC-Adresse, sämtliche installierte Software im Programme-Ordner etc. Die einzige Möglichkeit, das zu verhindern, ist ein Boykott sämtlicher EA-Spiele, welche Origin voraussetzen. Egal wie bitter das auch werden mag, ich werde standhaft bleiben. Es ist mir gleich, wieviele auch immer sich diese Laus in den Pelz setzen wollen, ich gehöre nicht dazu, und zwar aus Überzeugung, mit diesem Verhalten vlt. ein Umdenken seitens EA zu bewirken; wobei dies wohl ein illusorischer Optimismus meinerseits bleiben wird, wie ich befürchte.


----------



## deeps (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Rogash schrieb:


> @Topic
> irgendwie versteh ich nicht wieso ihr es so schlimm findet, facebook twitter usw ham doch eh schon alle eure daten


 
alles über sich ins internet stellen, also all das was sonst nur beste freunde erfahren, ist was anderes als ein trojaner und das ist facebook und google nicht


----------



## xxchris1810xx (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Habe gerade das in der EULA von Origin gefunden -> 



> [FONT="]2.  [B]Einwilligung zur Datenerhebung und -nutzung[/B]. [/FONT]
> [COLOR=black][FONT="]EA weiß, dass Ihnen wichtig ist, wie Informationen über Sie gesammelt, verwendet und weitergegeben werden und weiß deshalb Ihr Vertrauen zu schätzen, dass wir gewissenhaft und zweckmäßig mit Ihren Daten umgehen. Informationen über unsere Kunden stellen einen wichtigen Teil unseres Geschäfts dar. EA wird niemals personenbezogene Daten weiterverkaufen, Spyware verwenden oder auf den Rechnern von Benutzern installieren. Wir geben keine Informationen, die Sie persönlich identifizieren, ohne Ihre Zustimmung weiter[/FONT]


SOFTWARE-ENDBENUTZER-LIZENZVERTRAG


Stand dass da schon immer? wenn ja würde ich gerne wissen warum mann sich so über Origin aufregt?


----------



## Mr.Stebix (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Darauf bin ich gerade gestossen: Die "offizielle" Protestseite gegen Origin, auf der alles koordiniert wird: TheOrigin.de

Seehr gut !!!


----------



## Verminaard (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Wo ist das Problem hier eigentlich?

Wenn ich nicht mit irgendwas einverstanden bin, dann nutze ich halt deren Produkte nicht, so gar nicht.
Weder gekauft noch kopiert oder geliehen oder sonst was.

Im Grunde ist es doch das Problem des Herstellers. Die bleiben auf ihren Produkten sitzen und muessen ihre Vorgehensweise ueberdenken.

mfG
V.

P.S. ich brauch EA Produkte nicht zwingend zum (Ueber)Leben....


----------



## spionkaese (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Haha, der war gut. Ist ja nicht jeder ein Lemming. Auch wenn ich dauernd in der Uni schief angeschaut werde, ja verdammt, man ist auch ohne Twitter, facebook und wasweisich überlebensfähig. Ich habe immer derartige soziale Netzwerke gemieden und werde das auch weiterhin so praktizieren. Außerdem haben die genannten Seiten nur das, was du ihnen selbst gibst bzw. durch dein Surfverhalten erfasst wird. Origin scannt deinen PC und übermittelt IP, MAC-Adresse, sämtliche installierte Software im Programme-Ordner etc. Die einzige Möglichkeit, das zu verhindern, ist ein Boykott sämtlicher EA-Spiele, welche Origin voraussetzen. Egal wie bitter das auch werden mag, ich werde standhaft bleiben. Es ist mir gleich, wieviele auch immer sich diese Laus in den Pelz setzen wollen, ich gehöre nicht dazu, und zwar aus Überzeugung, mit diesem Verhalten vlt. ein Umdenken seitens EA zu bewirken; wobei dies wohl ein illusorischer Optimismus meinerseits bleiben wird, wie ich befürchte.


 Diaspora?


----------



## RG Now66 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ich bin der Meinung das (wie in der EULA beschrieben) EA absurden Datendiebstahl betreibt und auf Käufer hofft denen das egal ist, desweiteren hoffe ich dass das für EA noch rechtliche Folgen haben wird.

Und wer seine Daten behalten möchte (oder selber via Facebook/Twitter usw ins Internet stellen will) sollte einfach den bösen "Origin" weit weg von seinem PC lassen.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Diaspora?


Naja, ich hoffe doch, dass meine Einstellung nicht derart selten bzw. "verbohrt" ist, dass man mich als "religiöse Minderheit" oder dergleichen bezeichnen kann; ganz Recht, ich lasse mich nicht assimilieren und schwimme meist gegen den Strom. Wenn die Meinung der "trägen" Masse nicht meiner eigenen entspricht, muss ich mich dann dafür schämen und meine Einstellung "gleichschalten"?


----------



## poiu (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Hmm war das nicht früher so das man auf fragwürdigen Portalen Gefahr lief sich Spyware einzuhandeln, jetzt bekommt man schon die Spyware vom Hersteller direkt


----------



## deeps (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

EA wird das rechtliche schon vorher geklärt haben und falls doch klagen aus deutschland ankommen, wird das 10 jahre dauern...


----------



## spionkaese (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Naja, ich hoffe doch, dass meine Einstellung nicht derart selten bzw. "verbohrt" ist, dass man mich als "religiöse Minderheit" oder dergleichen bezeichnen kann; ganz Recht, ich lasse mich nicht assimilieren und schwimme meist gegen den Strom. Wenn die Meinung der "trägen" Masse nicht meiner eigenen entspricht, muss ich mich dann dafür schämen und meine Einstellung "gleichschalten"?


 Was?
Ich wollte dich weder als verbohrt noch als (religiöse) Minderheit bezeichnen.
Ich wollte lediglich eine Alternative zu Facebook vorschlagen, fallst du was in der Richtung doch mal brauchen solltest,
nämmlich Diaspora.
https://diasp.de


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat EA damit einen Umsatzrückgang und die Serie Battlefield wird gestoppt! Nur COD ist das einzigst wahre.


 
Und ich hoffe, dass deine Gehirnzellen mal wieder anfangen zu arbeiten und du uns in Zukunft mit deinen sinnlosen Posts verschonst. Wenn ich Trolle sehen will, gehe ich den Wald.


----------



## Bruce112 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Directupload.net - Dfglehhsj.jpg

hier könnt ihr sehen  was origin macht 

ich werden den speil zürückschiken habs sie zwar noch nicht abe das geht zu weit .

EA kann mich Kreuz ..........


----------



## Seeefe (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



xxchris1810xx schrieb:


> Habe gerade das in der EULA von Origin gefunden ->
> 
> SOFTWARE-ENDBENUTZER-LIZENZVERTRAG
> 
> ...


 
Was isnd as für ne Seite. Die offiziele EULA ist über 40 DIN4 Seiten Lang soweit ich weiß 

Nunja BF3 ist wohl das beste Game 2011 aber leider auch das mit dem schlechtesten Release  wegen EA


----------



## spionkaese (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Directupload.net - Dfglehhsj.jpg
> 
> hier könnt ihr sehen  was origin macht
> 
> ...


Warum erstell Origin Dateien?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Warum erstell Origin Dateien?


 
Ich denke, dass es die Ergebnisse protokolliert, d.h. die Daten über Hardware und Software (Name, Nummer etc.) werden gesammelt und als Paket zu EA geschickt.

So denke ich mir das.


----------



## spionkaese (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es die Ergebnisse protokolliert, d.h. die Daten über Hardware und Software (Name, Nummer etc.) werden gesammelt und als Paket zu EA geschickt.
> 
> So denke ich mir das.


Ne, guck dir mal die 5. Zeil von oben an. Da erstellt Origin eine Datei im Verzeichnis von nem anderen Programm, was wirklich GAR KEINEN Sinn ergibt


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Ne, guck dir mal die 5. Zeil von oben an. Da erstellt Origin eine Datei im Verzeichnis von nem anderen Programm, was wirklich GAR KEINEN Sinn ergibt


 
Dann bleibt nur noch eins: Spyware. Also damit ist es endgültig offensichtlich.

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Battlefield 3

Lest euch mal die Bewertung von dem Käufer durch, der auf Amazon.de verweist.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat EA damit einen Umsatzrückgang und die Serie Battlefield wird gestoppt! Nur COD ist das einzigst wahre.


 
Oh ja, da hast du recht. Mir fehlen schon die ganzen Cheater und Hacker. Wird in MW3 wohl nicht anders zugehen als im MW2. Viel Spaß


----------



## Z_E_R_O (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Wo bleibt Operation Origin? Das wär doch mal eine Vernünftige Aktion von Anonymous


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

http://www.amazon.de/EA-Battlefield...7DVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319836813&sr=8-1

Die Tausender Marke ist geknackt!


----------



## Supaduba (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Gerade auf computerbase.de gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das nicht krass? Was sucht Origin in der Steuererklärung des Users??

Geht munter weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Boykottiert diese ********!
Btw guter Thread: Teile der Origin-Bestimmungen sind offenbar sittenwidrig - Seite 14 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Uziflator (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Die sollten wirklich was an der EULA ändern wenn sie aus den negativ Schlagzeilen raus wollen, vorher wid BF3 nicht gekauft.


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Die sollten wirklich was an der EULA ändern wenn sie aus den negativ Schlagzeilen raus wollen, vorher wid BF3 nicht gekauft.


 
Geht mir genauso. Hätte ja gerne ME3 vorbestellt, aber bei so einem Mist verzichte ich lieber, als dass ich mir freiwillig Spyware installiere.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Kloppt euch drum!

Gibt wesentlich schlimmere und viel wichtigere Probleme auf unserer Kugel!


----------



## joraku (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Origin wird ja mit BF3 richtig Eingeführt. Ohne Origin kein BF3, also ist Origin ein bestandteil von BF3, weshalb die Leute auf Amazon bei BF3, dampf ablassen und ihre Meinungen kunttuen. Bf3 selber ist ja spitze nur wirds durch Origin kaputt gemacht



Wie war das mit der PC-Version von Fifa 12? Ah, auch Origin. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat DICE sehr wenig zu sagen bei EA^^
> Ob das was grad abgeht im Sinne des Erfinders war?  Oder sie hängen mit drin und dachten mit ner suuuuuuuuuuuper tollen Grafik fältls keinem auf



Bf3 hat eigentlich nichts mit Origin zu tun. EA stellt den Entwicklern, wie z.B. DICE, Origin als Schnittstelle zur Verfügung. (Naja, es ist mehr ein Zwang.)
Das Battlelog hätte auch ohne Origin gut funktioniert.
Abwarten und Tee trinken (oder BF3 spielen). EA wird auf die Proteste reagieren (bitte, macht das und entschärft die EULA und beschneidet Origin ), sonst stehen sie ziemlich dämlich da und Activision lacht sich einen.^^ Bei den vielen BF-Spielern, bzw. Origin-Nutzern können sich nicht gezielt die PC's ausspionieren. Vielleicht reicht es ja, um dem Kunden zugeschnittene Werbung zu senden.


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat EA damit einen Umsatzrückgang und die Serie Battlefield wird gestoppt! Nur COD ist das einzigst wahre.


Sowas dämliches habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen 
Origin ist einfach eine kack-Plattform, trotzdem Hinkt COD grafisch sogar noch bf 2 hinterher. Als BF 3 läuft zwar über Origin, das Spiel an sich selbst ist einfach Klasse, jede noch so grosse Map wunder schön detailiert.. (Vollversion)

So wie ich das empfinde ist Origin einfach nur ein Loader, das Spiel würde theoretisch ohne Origin genau so funktionieren.
DICE hätte ohne EA wohl nie die Finanziellen Mittel und andere Ressourcen gehabt solch ein Spiel zu entwickeln, wären sie unabhängig von EA hätten sie BF 3 wohl auch nicht entwickeln dürfen.
Was Origin mit meinem PC macht ist mir wurst, da ich keine privaten oder heiklen, sogar persönliche Daten auf meinem PC habe.

Es wurde auch erwähnt, dass Deutschland die meisten Games-Käufer haben soll, was ich stark bezweifle  Japan und die USA z.B. sind auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
DICE ist einfach ein Studio, dass für EA arbeiten (darf). EA hat hunderte Studios und tausende Mitarbeiter.
Ich finde es immer wieder lustig wie sich alle über EA ärgern und den Laden schlecht machen. Mich würde wundernehmen welches scheiss Game ihr zocken würdet, wenn es EA + Studios nicht geben würde 
Wenn EA so schlecht wäre hätten sie wohl nicht gegen 3 Milliarden Umsatz im Jahr, das mit ca. 9000 Mitarbeiter. Wäre Origins EULA nicht so unangebracht würden wir irgendeinen anderen Fehler suchen und uns darüber ärgern. 

Schönen Abend noch ich starte jetzt mal Origin und bf 3 limited uk version
Das Netz ist  tausend mal gefährlicher als dieser Originclient. Uii schaut sich besimmt einer  meine Steuererklärung an, lol.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Nene also CoD hinkt BF3 hitnerher aber im vergleich zu BF2 sieht CoD doch besser aus^^

@QUA4COR3

Ja kalr gibts wichtigere Probleme auf der Welt. Aber stell dir mal vor das würde so weiter gehn? Nahc 50 Jahren würd man sagen:"Und alles hat bei der Spieleindustire angefangen"


----------



## warlock0601 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Habe es mir schon gekauft aber alles wieder deinstalliert.

Ich finde es erlich Schei....e was die machen.

BF3 wird wohl erstmal Pause haben.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Auf netzpolitik.org wird auch auf EAs Schnüffelprogramm hingewiesen.

Die beziehen sich aber auch auf den Artikel von SPON.


----------



## Noctua (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> DICE ist einfach ein Studio, dass für EA arbeiten (darf).


Dice wurde 2006 von EA aufgekauft und gehört sowie zu EA. 
siehe: Wikipedia - Digital Illusions CE


----------



## TheOnLY (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Das ist doch alles nur Taktik von EA!
Die wollen das sich die PCler BF3 wegen Origin nicht kaufen 
und dann können sie sagen dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt für den Pc zu entwickeln, weshalb sie nur noch Spiele für Konsolen entwickeln werden.


----------



## canis lupus (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ich gebe zu, ich spiele es und liebe es. Ich habe extra wegen dem Spiel die Hardware meines Spielerechners aufgerüstet. 
Aber es ist schon hart was sich dort EA mit Origin erlaubt. Zum Glück habe ich zwei Rechner. Einen Spiele PC und einen Office/Surf Pc.
Somit erfährt bei mir EA nur was für Spiele ich installiert habe. Schlimm genug.

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Gedanken. Sollte es denn nicht möglich sein, ein Programm zu schreiben, was die Daten von Origin einfach abfängt. Und nur die Daten durchlässt, die für das reine spielen von BF3 nötig sind? 
Sozusagen eine neue Generation von Cracks. Nicht um die Spiele zu knacken, sondern um zu verhindern, das man bei legal gekauften Spiele ausspioniert wird?


----------



## Saab-FAN (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ich hab EA eine E-Mail geschrieben, in der ich nach Bundesdatenschutzgesetz Auskunft über die bei denen über mich gespeicherten Daten beantragt hab. 
Mal sehen, was kommt. 
Ich hoffe mal, die haben wirklich "nur" C:\Programme gescannt -.-


----------



## wubroha (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Naja sicher-was sonst 
Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort,glaub aber eher das da ne schwammige nichtssagende Antwort zurückkommt ala "Versuchen nur die Performance des Spiels für sie zu optimieren ... blabla oder Wir haben kein Interesse an ihren persönlichen Daten und haben nix gespeichert ..."
Aber mir war es trotzdem egal,weil ich BF3 zocken wollte.Sensibele Daten kann man ja verschlüsseln.


----------



## Saab-FAN (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Wenn die in "C:\Users\...\Documents" herum scannen, wäre das in meinen Augen ne Urheberrechtsverletzung. 
Aber ich glaube, von solchem Unfug hat die Rechtsabteilung das Management abgehalten, sowas würde wohl einer Klagewelle Tür und Tor öffnen^^

Übrigens, Steam beschränkt sich laut dem Process-Manager der MS Sysinternals auf einzelne Windows-DLLs und das eigene Verzeichnis, sowie für Steam relevante Registry-Einträge. Steam benimmt sich also im Gegensatz zu Origin^^

Hier ist btw. der Link zu den Sysinternals: Windows Sysinternals


----------



## Garmn (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

BF3 geht auch ohne Origins aber für SWTOR sehe ich schwarz, aber wie gut das niemand hier Lizenzrechtsverstöße aufweisen kann .) also brauchen wir doch keine Angst haben .P


----------



## Verminaard (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ja kalr gibts wichtigere Probleme auf der Welt. Aber stell dir mal vor das würde so weiter gehn? Nahc 50 Jahren würd man sagen:"Und alles hat bei der Spieleindustire angefangen"


 
Es wird nur bei der Spieleindustrie anfangen, wenn es der User zulaesst.
Ich muss keine EA Produkte haben. Wenn das Ausspionieren wirklich so schlimm ist, sollte es EA an den Verkaufszahlen
merken. Wenn die auf ihrem Zeugs sitzenbleiben, werden die etwas aendern muessen.
Aber wenn viele einfach den GMV ignorieren, nur weil sie die naechste Pixelpracht fuer ein paar Stunden geniessen wollen,
sind wir selbst schuld.
Irgendwie erstaunlich welche Wellen die Vorgehensweise von EA hier schlaegt.
Waere ein z.b. Landwirtschaftssimulator davon betroffen, wuerde man wahrscheinlich nicht mal wo ne Randnote lesen.


----------



## TheGhostdog (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Mr.Stebix schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das alles bewirkt ein Umdenken bei EA, denn bevor Origin nicht grundlegend verändert wird, werden sich viele (mich eingeschlossen) das Spiel nicht kaufen, trotz der über jeden Zweifel erhabenen inhaltlichen Qualität.


 
Ja bla bla ich Wette du warst bestimmt einer der ersten Käufer.


----------



## Aggrotyp (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

gefundenes fressen für anonymous. wie lange wirds dauern bis die origin hacken? playstation network lässt grüßen...


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Das Gamestar Forum ist ja eine Fundgrube 



			
				Caduryn
#1623 schrieb:
			
		

> ---------------------------------------------- -----------------------
> Zitat:
> jetzt gehts mal echt ab,heuet mit dem Ea support gechattet und dann kam diese mitteilung
> 
> ...


----------



## exa (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Inzwischen ist es echt soweit, dass man als ehrlicher Käufer gezwungen ist ein System aufzubauen, welches einzig und allein zum Spielen da ist und keinerlei Kontakt zum persönlichen Daten hat. Und da wundern sich die Leute wenn keiner mehr PC Spiele kauft...


----------



## jobo (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Wiedereinmal wurde ein trauriger Tiefpunkt in der Spieleindustrie erreicht! Danke EA, dass ihr ein grandioses Game nur wegen eure Datensammelwut dermasen negativ dastehen lasst! 

Die Petition is ja ganz nett, aber einen Verkaufsstopp wöllte ich gar net, nur das Origin rausfliegt. Und wozu soll ich da meine Adresse angeben? Ne, die bekommen meine Daten nicht, das ist ja fast wie EA. 
HAb mal rumgesurft aber nur eine 500er Petition gefunden, die gegen Origin ist, schade.


----------



## TheGhostdog (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



jobo schrieb:


> Ne, die bekommen meine Daten nicht, das ist ja fast wie EA.
> .


 
Bist aber bestimmt bei Facebook,ICQ usw angemeldet wa `?

Was hier für eine Scheinheiligkeit herrscht! zum Kotzen.


----------



## Infernalracing (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ich war gerade mal bei Amazon im Forum, da zeigen die Leute per "Process Monitoring" für was sich Origin so Alles Interessiert: Steuererklärungen, Steam, Private Bilder, Kontaktdaten usw.
Das ist echt Klasse!

Amazon Link


----------



## TheGhostdog (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Scheinbar bin ich für Origin uninteressant

Imageshack - neuebitmapv.jpg


----------



## Anchorage (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat EA damit einen Umsatzrückgang und die Serie Battlefield wird gestoppt! Nur COD ist das einzigst wahre.




Hörst du dir manchmal selber zu ?


----------



## Infernalracing (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



TheGhostdog schrieb:


> Scheinbar bin ich für Origin uninteressant
> 
> Imageshack - neuebitmapv.jpg


 
Also ich hab den Mist ja erst gar nicht auf dem Rechner aber keine Angst ich bin sicher Du wirst eines Tages für EA auch noch Interessant genug!


----------



## RubinRaptoR (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Definitv ein *ganz trauriger Höhepunkt* in der Geschichte von PC-Spielen!


----------



## Alex555 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Tut mir Leid, mein PC, aber Battlefield 3 wirds für dich nicht geben  . 
Traurig, wenn ich mir BF3 auf meiner PS3 kaufen muss, nur wegen Origin. 
Letzten Endes ist es für mich bloß die Frage: Ausspionierung oder schwache Grafik. 
Dann entscheide ich mich doch lieber für schwache Grafik, einfach traurig. 
OT: Wie schaut es mit Steam aus? Sind dort die Daten sicherer?


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



TheGhostdog schrieb:


> Bist aber bestimmt bei Facebook,ICQ usw angemeldet wa `?
> 
> Was hier für eine Scheinheiligkeit herrscht! zum Kotzen.


 Du kappierst das nicht.
Was man in Facebook reinstellt/nicht reinstellt kann man selbst entscheiden.
Wenn aber jemand auf meinen Rechner zugriff hat und alles übertragen lässt dann können die Private Daten wie z.B. Passwörter etc. abfragen Surfverlauf etc. wenn diese im Browser/Datei gespeichert sind, Fotos die man nicht in er öffentlichkeit haben möchte, Diverse Word/Exel Dateien etc. und das geht niemandem was an.


----------



## MiToKo (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Irgendwie kommen die Bilder des Prozessmonitors mir komisch vor. Oder sollte ich besser sagen DAS Bild, welches Zugriffe auf eine Steuersoftware zeigt, da es immer genau das Gleiche war. Sowohl von Bruce112 hier im Forum, als auch das im EA Forum, welches auch bei computerbase verwendet wurde, sowie das bei Amazon, alles drei das gleiche Bild.


----------



## Parzival (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Na mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. Ich glaube nicht, dass das BF3 schaden wird. Bei GTA 4 haben auch alle über Social Club etc. gemeckert. Und das Spiel war trotzdem ein riesen Erfolg. 
Zu EA: nicht schön, aber was solls. Ich werde mit Bf nicht kaufen. Daher pech gehabt. Ich glaub auch nicht das durch die Origin SW viele potentielle Käufer vergrault werden.


----------



## Infernalracing (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommen die Bilder des Prozessmonitors mir komisch vor. Oder sollte ich besser sagen DAS Bild, welches Zugriffe auf eine Steuersoftware zeigt, da es immer genau das Gleiche war. Sowohl von Bruce112 hier im Forum, als auch das im EA Forum, welches auch bei computerbase verwendet wurde, sowie das bei Amazon, alles drei das gleiche Bild.


 
Das Bild stammt ursprünglich aus dem Amazon Forum, das ist Echt der Typ hat sogar extra ein Video bei YouTube hoch geladen weil einige meinten er hätte mit photoshop manipuliert.
Siehe Link: Amzon Forum - Origin war u.a.in meinem Steurprogramm 

Edit\]


Parzival schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch nicht das durch die Origin SW viele potentielle Käufer vergrault werden.


Werf mal ein Blick in andere Foren, zB. CB, Amazon oder Spiegel.de. Das hat mit Sicherheit auswirkungen.


----------



## Hademe (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Parzival schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch nicht das durch die Origin SW viele potentielle Käufer vergrault werden.



Das glaub ich schon! Zumindest PC User werden sichs wohl zweimal überlegen. Ich werds NUR WEGEN ORIGIN nich kaufen obwohl ich sehr interessiert wäre. Ist ne riesen Sauerei von EA und ich behaupte, das jeder der an BF3 interessiert ist und es sich nur wegen Origin nicht zulegt es trotzdem schon illegal am Rechner hat. Tolle Aktion EA... als würden auf einmal alle Raubkopierer zur einsicht kommen. Ihr animiert so eure zahlenden Kunden doch noch dazu diese Software raub zu kopieren.
Einen Deutschland weiten verkaufsverbot für BF3 am PC fände ich die einzige sinnvolle Maßnahme gegen EA und deren Politik!


----------



## Basilea (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat EA damit einen Umsatzrückgang und die Serie Battlefield wird gestoppt! Nur COD ist das einzigst wahre.


 


 

Ich hab jetzt nur kurz die erste Seite überflogen und schon der Post des Tages gefunden! Ich hoffe das meinst du nicht ernst? Ok, Fanboys gibt es überall und naja, wenn du meinst... aber mal ehrlich du bist doch ein Verräter, nein? Hast du einfach so zuviel Zeit um hier über BF3 zu lästern. Hey, imfall die haben wieder einen neuen Multiplayer Container für COD päsentiert, doppelt so gross wie die letzten, fast ein Hockeyfeld 


Aber das EA einen Umsatzrückgang hat find ich super! Das kümmert die noch weniger als dieser seltsame Sack Reis, der in China umgefallen ist! Nur BF3 alleine ist innerhalb von 3 Tagen (offiziell) mehr als 10 Millionen mal verkauft worden, dann sind noch alle Sportgames, die auch jedes Jahr, trotz minimalen Veränderungen in Zahlen verkauft werden, davon träumen viele Publisher! Wenn in Deutschland, hoch gerechnet 50% der eingefleischten Gamer boykottieren, dann werden immer noch tausende das Game holen und EA kriegen das nicht mal mit...



Die Tragweite dieser ganzen EULA/AGB Sache ist doch lachhaft, soweit ich informiert bin interessieren sich nur die Deutschen dafür und machen da, aus einer Mücke einen Elefant und es sind auch in Deutschland nur eine Handvoll die wirklich so empört sind! Ich meine der 08/15 Gamer hat eh einen Plan und wieso sollte er auch Probleme haben damit? Der will ein neues Spiel das im Spass macht und der macht wie auch 80% aller Regelmässigen Zocker eifach ein Häckchen bei den AGBs, so wie immer...
Ich will da nichts schön reden oder EA verteidigen nur die sind nicht alleine und wieso schütz ihr euch nicht einfach dagegen? Festplattenverschlüsselung und gut ist? Oder um was geht es eigentlich genau? Die Angst EA könnte illegale Raubkopien finden? Musik, Filme oder sonstiges? Datenschutz als Grund ist ein Witz und kann ich nicht ernst nehmen! Wir leben nunmal im digitalen Zeitalter, alles geht viel zu schnell! Das schafft auch viele Probleme, die gar nicht lösbar sind! Bis ein Gesetz (das mit Hammer und Meisel in Stein geschlagen wird) für zur Regelung in Kraft tritt ist das schon seit Jahren wieder überholt...


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde:

Origin verstößt klar gegen deutsches Recht? - YouTube

Hier sieht man klar, wie Origin bereits vor der Annahme der Lizenzvereinbarung mit der Datensammel-Wut beginnt. Das ist doch eindeutig ein Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht.


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Und hier die Amzonrezessionen, es freut mich wirklich sehr, dass so viele Leute dieses Spiel aufgrund Origin boykottieren.


----------



## Hademe (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Und hier die Amzonrezessionen, es freut mich wirklich sehr, dass so viele Leute dieses Spiel aufgrund boykottieren.


 
Richtig so!!! War das eigentlich beim EA Download Manager auch schon so krass?!


----------



## Saab-FAN (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Eigentlich müssten wir doch nur ein Verzeichnis mit unserem geistigen Eigentum an einem Ort erstellen, den Origin mit Sicherheit scannt. Dann alles schön protokollieren und dann EA wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung anzeigen. 
Also: Jeder schreibt ne kurze Geschichte, oder macht n schönes Bildchen/Videos, packt das in das Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Hallo-EA" und lässt den Process-Manager und Wireshark mit loggen. Sobald da oft genug von Origin drauf zugegriffen wurde, übergibt man die Sache einem dieser Abmahn-Anwälte und dreht den Abmahn-Spieß einfach mal um 
So nach dem Motto: "Sie haben am Tag X so und so oft auf diese oder jene Datei zugegriffen. Diese enthält geistiges Eigentum bla bla bla... Unterlassungserklärung... bla bla... 5000€ Schadensersatz PUNKT" 


Edit: Zum Thema STEAM: Das ist anständig. Hab den PC die Nacht durch laufen lassen und mich durch das Monster-Protokoll des ProcessManagers gescrollt. Das war scheinbar ausschließlich im eigenen Verzeichnis, ca. 6 Windows-DLLs und einigen Registry-Einträgen bei. Zumindest waren beim Scrollen die Einträge alle gleich lang. Valve hat also ne saubere Weste (noch)^^


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Schon interessant. Battlefield 3 als Limited Edition für den PC hat mitlerweile sage und schreibe 1.263 Mal die schlechteste Bewertung auf Amazon bekommen. Auch wenn es sicherlich gut verkauft wird, zeigt es aber doch eine sehr enorme Diskrepanz, die momentan herrscht. Für mich sind weitere EA-Titel jedoch erst mal gestorben und Mass Effect 3 - naja, schade, aber ich werde es vermutlich wenn überhaupt nur noch in der Pyramide kaufen, unter der Vorraussetzung, die EULA ist soweit abgeschnitten, dass es kein Problem ist - oder aber ich lasse es selbst dann liegen. Sowas muss ich mir nicht antun und ich werde es auch nicht. Lieber verzichten.


----------



## Larsen (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Basilea schrieb:


> ...
> Die Tragweite dieser ganzen EULA/AGB Sache ist doch lachhaft, soweit ich informiert bin interessieren sich nur die Deutschen dafür und machen da, aus einer Mücke einen Elefant und es sind auch in Deutschland nur eine Handvoll die wirklich so empört sind! ...


 (gekürzt)

Such dir mal neue "Informationsquellen."

Aber schön zu wissen dass du einer derjenigen bist die auf Datenschutz offensichtlich verzichten. 
Magst nicht den Staatstrojaner ziehen und nebenbei bei Facebook schreiben wann du heute ins Bett gehst?


----------



## ile (29. Oktober 2011)

EA muss von der Verbraucherzentrale gemaßregelt werden. So geht das nicht!!! Das muss boykottiert werden!


----------



## Stricherstrich (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Betschi schrieb:


> Datensammeln und etwas verkaufen, das gegen das Gesetz verstösst, ist 10mal schlimmer, als etwas raubzukopieren. Rate mal, wieso in der Schweiz (ich wohne da) runterladen immer legal ist


Ehrlich?  
Ich glaub ich zieh in die Schweiz


----------



## svet (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Leider habe ich Origin bereits installiert, um das Spiel als Betatester auszuprobieren. Nachdem ich aber über die ganzen Spionage-Sauereien erfahren habe, musste das Ding sofort weg. Wisst ihr zufällig, ob eine Deinstallation von Origin ausreicht? Ich meine, wer weiss was man da noch mitinstalliert hat... 

Hab mich sehr auf das Spiel gefreut, aber was sich hier EA erlaubt, ist einfach unglaublich. Da spiele ich nicht mit, BF3 kaufe ich auf keinen Fall. Und ich finde es toll, dass so viele Leute ihre vorbestellten Kopien zurückgeschickt haben!


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle, Svet, mal etwas wie den CC-Cleaner installieren und schauen, ob sich noch was tummelt. Alternativ vielleicht mal Hijackthis versuchen - ich weiß nicht, ob es etwas über Origin sammeln kann, aber ein Test wäre nicht verkehrt.

Derweil berichtet auch die BILD von dem Umstand - auch wenn sie sich eher um das Spiel dreht, aber zumindest ist der Hinweis auf die Spionage wichtig.

Im Test:

Ich finde es schon interessant. Die Bewertung bei Amazon ist auf 1,5 Sterne runtesegelt - und hat 600 neue, schlechte Bewertungen innerhalb eines Tages erhalten. EA scheint die EULA aktuell zu ändern, zumindest lässt sich die Passage über die Datensammlung der Person nicht mehr finden - aber das Programm tut nach wie vor das, was es am besten kann.


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ich finde den Hype um die unangepassten EULA's auch lächerlich.
Was sind schon 1500 schlechte Bewertungen bei schon 1,5 Mio Vorbestellungen lol.
Wer so paranoid ist solls halt nicht kaufen und die EULA's nicht akzeptieren, steht jedem frei.
Wers schon vorbestellt hat ohne die EULAs vorher zu studieren ist selber schuld 


@Larsen
Ich würde mal schätzen, dass so einige die hier ihren Senf zu Origin abgeben durchaus auf Facebook ihren Kacktermin auf dem WC preisgeben.

Lasst euch doch nicht von diesem Quatsch verrückt machen. Hat jemand Beweise dass Daten irgendwo hoch geladen wurde?
Origin's tool prüft ja vielleicht auf illegale Versionen und Hacks, warum wohl? Weil es immer irgendwelche Vollidioten gibt die sich nicht an Regeln halten können!
Denen haben wir das schlussendlich zu verdanken!
Überlegt doch einmal ein bisschen weiter als bis vor die Nase! Zu viel James Bond geschaut?

Hat denn jemand hier den Programmcode gsehen, verstanden, bevor man irgendwelche Behauptungen anstellt wie Origin spioniert alle aus und sammelt alle Lebensläufe ein usw?


----------



## Stricherstrich (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Und hier die Amzonrezessionen, es freut mich wirklich sehr, dass so viele Leute dieses Spiel aufgrund Origin boykottieren.



Macht dich auch nicht Sympatischer, Kiddie.

Ist aber auch wirklich ein Witz was EA da abzieht und wieder lustig zu sehen wie dumm die breite Masse ist und sich ein Scheiß um ihre Rechte kümmern.


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich finde den Hype um die unangepassten EULA's auch lächerlich.
> Was sind schon 1500 schlechte Bewertungen bei schon 1,5 Mio Vorbestellungen lol.
> Wer so paranoid ist solls halt nicht kaufen und die EULA's nicht akzeptieren, steht jedem frei.
> Wers schon vorbestellt hat ohne die EULAs vorher zu studieren ist selber schuld


Das sind eine ganze Menge, auch wenn man alleine schon eine sicherlich vorhandene Dunkelziffer dazurechnet. Bedenke, du würdest für jedes Spiel mal rein hypothetisch 50 Euro verdienen.
Das macht bei 1500 Usern schon 75000,- €. Nehmen wir an, die Dunkelziffer beträgt noch mal 1500 Leute, dann haben wir 3000 Leute, die das Spiel nicht kaufen. Das sind dann 150.000,- € an Umsatz, von dem Rechnungen bezahlt, Arbeitsplätze gesichert und kommende Titel zusätzlich finanziert werden. Keine kleine Hausnummer also, wenn man alleine aus der Sicht des Publishers bzw. des Entwicklers an die Sache herangeht.

Als (potentieller) Käufer kann man abwägen: Was ist mir wichtiger? Mein persönlicher Konsum oder aber meine Privatsphäre und die Integrität meiner Sicherheit? Das muss man abwägen und wer sich dafür entscheidet, lieber keinen "Big Brother" im Hintergrund zu haben, der alles hübsch aufzeichnet, was man treibt und dann an jemanden weitergibt, der wohlgemerkt weiß Gott was mit diesen Daten treibt, dann ist das alles andere als dumm. 

Es wird gerne heruntergespielt von Origin-Befürwortern, weil man sich sagt: "Ach, was soll da schon drin stehen." - fragt man sich aber: "Was kann da wohl drin stehen?", dann wird einem vielleicht bewusst, dass es so wäre, als ob jemand dich den Großteil des Tages beobachtet und ausspioniert und dann vielleicht Dinge macht, die dir plötzlich nicht mehr gefallen. Wie wäre es mit einem Haufen Werbe-Anrufen jeden Tag? Oder reichlich Spam im Emailfach? Das gefällt einem schon weniger. Vielleicht hat der Betreffende aber auch Raubkopien auf dem Rechner - ich will das nicht verteidigen, aber ich will auch nicht sagen, dass alle Unschuldig sind - und kriegt dann plötzlich die Quittung, dass er das Spiel nicht mehr spielen darf. Dann hat derjenige 50 Euro für nichts rausgeworfen und er erfährt vielleicht nicht mal, warum sein Zugang zum Spiel gekappt wurde.



> Ich würde mal schätzen, dass so einige die hier ihren Senf zu Origin abgeben durchaus auf Facebook ihren Kacktermin auf dem WC preisgeben.


Dieses Argument hinkt so oder so. Es ist schon ein bedeutender Unterschied, ob ich meine Informationen FREIWILLIG durchgebe oder aber man sich einfach die Informationen holt, die man NICHT FREIWILLIG abgeben will.



> Lasst euch doch nicht von diesem Quatsch verrückt machen. Hat jemand Beweise dass Daten irgendwo hoch geladen wurde?


Bis jetzt berichten einige User, dass Origin mit Amazon Kontakte pflegt. Und warum sollte Origin Daten direkt an einen Dritten geben, wenn es leichter und unauffälliger ist, die Daten direkt zu EA zu geben, welche dann über andere Wege die Daten weitergeben? Das ist doch wesentlich effektiver und verdeckter.



> Origin's tool prüft ja vielleicht auf illegale Versionen und Hacks, warum wohl? Weil es immer irgendwelche Vollidioten gibt die sich nicht an Regeln halten können! Denen haben wir das schlussendlich zu verdanken!


Seltsamerweise funktioniert Punkbuster auch - oder Valves VAC. Zumindest hatte ich bisher damit keine Schwierigkeiten. Also ist es gerechtfertigt, wenn EA also lieber Daten sammelt, statt zu prüfen, welche Programme im Hintergrund laufen, was vermutlich auch genauso gut funktionieren würde? Im übrigen gibt es meinen Informationen nach schon eine Origin-Kopie, die keine Daten mehr versendet.



> Überlegt doch einmal ein bisschen weiter als bis vor die Nase! Zu viel James Bond geschaut? Hat denn jemand hier den Programmcode gsehen, verstanden, bevor man irgendwelche Behauptungen anstellt wie Origin spioniert alle aus und sammelt alle Lebensläufe ein usw?


Das nicht, aber ich würde dir vielleicht mal Orwells "1984" ans Herz legen. Das erscheint vielleicht überzogen, doch wer die Fundamente nicht prüft, so habe ich mir sagen lassen, sollte nicht denken, dass sein Haus stabil steht. Bis jetzt zeigen die Screenshots mehrer User, dass durchaus auch Steuererklärungen und dergleichen überprüft wurden. Was will EA mit diesen Daten? Diese unbeantwortete Frage gibt mir mehr Unwohlsein als BF3 nicht zu spielen.


Noch was: Und am Ende heulen alle herum, weil ihre Daten auf einem Server irgendwo im Nirgendwo geklaut wurden und schimpfen dann plötzlich doch - aber nicht auf sich selbst, denn das will man ja nicht sehen. Man hat die Daten ja "freiwillig" in fremde Hände gegeben, von denen man meinte, sie seien dort sicher. Mal ganz ehrlich: Muss man zeitgleich sein Hirn abgeben, wenn man Origin installiert?


----------



## fA!nT (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



> Anyone that says Origin is spyware, are ignorant misinformed children.  It's been proven that all it does is scan a few registry entries and the  program data folder. It doesn't "steal" your information or anything  personal, it doesn't even use enough bandwith to steal any huge  information.
> 
> What would be the purpose of EA stealing your tax  information or bank accounts like some people have said? Are you even  listening to yourselves? How much sense does it make for the 2nd biggest  publisher to steal information and sell it to malicious third parties?
> 
> ...




Das ist zwar immernoch nicht toll.... aber ich persönlich kann einfach nicht auf BF3 verzichten.
Deshalb, und weil ich diese ganze Angstmacherei und die ganzen Hassreden nicht leiden kann, werde ich einfach zum 'dummen' User, der sich seinen Rechner mit 'Spyware' infiziert.


----------



## TheOnLY (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Was passiert wohl wenn man ein Programm schreibt und es für viel Geld, sagen wir mal 1.000.000€ verkauft und Origin es kopiert? Darf man EA dann verklagen?


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



TheOnLY schrieb:


> Was passiert wohl wenn man ein Programm schreibt und es für viel Geld, sagen wir mal 1.000.000€ verkauft und Origin es kopiert? Darf man EA dann verklagen?


 
Wenn es so wäre, dann wäre das Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums und man könnte EA dafür verklagen.


----------



## fA!nT (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre, dann wäre das Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums und man könnte EA dafür verklagen.


 
Und man dürte sich auf Prozesskosten von ner halben Mille einstellen


----------



## TheOnLY (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



fA!nT schrieb:


> Und man dürte sich auf Prozesskosten von ner halben Mille einstellen


 
dafür gibt es Rechtschutzversicherungen


----------



## fA!nT (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

sollte auch nur n Witz sein 

@Topic

Es ist doch nur so, dass er die Programme (namentlich!) erfasst und nicht deine komplette Platte hochlädt, insofern könnte das auch garnicht passieren. Wie gesagt einfach zu viel Panikmache...


----------



## svet (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle, Svet, mal etwas wie den CC-Cleaner installieren und schauen, ob sich noch was tummelt. Alternativ vielleicht mal Hijackthis versuchen - ich weiß nicht, ob es etwas über Origin sammeln kann, aber ein Test wäre nicht verkehrt...


 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und für die Ratschläge! Bisher habe ich vorwiegend nur Malwarebytes Anti-malware benutzt, weil mich das Programm schon zwei Mal in richtig brenzligen Situationen gerettet hat, wo das andere "übliche" Antivirus-Software versagt hat. In letzter Zeit (ein halbes Jahr) findet das Programm aber nie etwas und das macht mich bisschen misstrauisch... Nochmal vielen Dank, ich werde den CC-Cleaner mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Stillfreemc (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



fA!nT schrieb:


> Es ist doch nur so, dass er die Programme (namentlich!) erfasst und nicht deine komplette Platte hochlädt, insofern könnte das auch garnicht passieren. Wie gesagt einfach zu viel Panikmache...



Stimmt alles nur panikmache von paranoiden schissern.

Frühestens wenn mal wieder ein paar script kiddies wie beim PSN !!hack!! die von EA abgegrabschten (sensiblen) daten klauen und ins i-net stellen sollte panik ausbrechen.

Alles schisser.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Naja, immerhin ist der Dienst kostenlos, vorausgesetzt man schließt die Bezahlung mit Daten davon aus.


----------



## Alex555 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Battlefield 3 wird nur gekauft, wenns über Steam laufen kann, Origin ist für mich tot. 
Vielleicht haben die Behörden nun den Bundestrojaner durch Origin ersetzt  
Ansonsten muss ich mir das Game wirklich für meine PS3 holen, schade eigentlich. 
Wenigstens hatte ich das Spiel noch nicht gekauft. 
Skyrim ftw


----------



## Seeefe (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



fA!nT schrieb:


> sollte auch nur n Witz sein
> 
> @Topic
> 
> Es ist doch nur so, dass er die Programme (namentlich!) erfasst und nicht deine komplette Platte hochlädt, insofern könnte das auch garnicht passieren. Wie gesagt einfach zu viel Panikmache...


 
Torztdem behält sich EA vor, diese Tür offen zu halten. Es ist ja so nur weil Origin im moment nichts speichert, heißt das nicht das EA es nicht darf. Anscheinend hast du dir die AGB nicht wirlich durchgelesen 

Wenn ich schon die leute sehe, sry muss das jtz aber mal raus lassen, mit ihrem BF3 Bild als Avatar und schreiben das das alles ja nicht soooooooooo schlimm sei und nur panikmache, da bekom ich echt zuviel. Könnt ihr nicht etwas Vorrauschschauen wo das hinführen kann? 
Ich hab mal ein gutes Kommentar gelesen:"EA macht mit Origin das, was einige STaaten seit Jahren versuchen" 

Ehrlich als ob hier jeder BF3 rutnermacht, BF3 ist ein super Game 5/5*, aber Origin geht echt garnicht. Und kommt nicht wieder mit Steam,FB,ICQ usw. Origin legt echt eine Schippe oben drauf, wenn nicht sogar 2. 

Ich würd mir ja BF3 gerne wirklich gerne kaufen, aber unter solchen Umständen..........Nein DANKE! Ich lasse nicht meine komplette Hose runter. Das Steam auch Daten speichert ist mir klar, die EULA ist auch vergleichbar mit der von origin aber Origin geht da in einigen Punkten viel weiter und öffnet sich viel mehr Türen.

Aber ich glaube daran das EA bald einlenkt. Bei soviel Kritik und vorallem mittlerweile nicht nur von seiten den Gamer, ist glaub ich ein Ruf wichtiger als weiß ich nicht wieviele Verkaufte Spiele. Geld haben die da Oben eh genug.


----------



## deeps (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

ich finde das toll, nachdem ich von Black Ops und Crysis 2 so enttäuscht war, habe ich diesmal mit dem Kauf gezögert. Und nun da ich all das  lese finde ich zurecht  es wäre wieder eine Eintäuschung geworden. Ich glaube ich gehöre mit 25 nichtmehr in die Zielgruppe der Entwickler . Zum Glück ist Starcraft 2  anders.


----------



## Rabi (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle, Svet, mal etwas wie den CC-Cleaner installieren und schauen, ob sich noch was tummelt.


 Wo genau muss man denn da im CCleaner suchen? Hab das Programm zwar auf dem Rechner, aber wirklich auskennen tu mich mich damit nicht.


----------



## zøtac (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Wegen einem einzigem Spiel mit Origin zwang heulen alle rum, aber wegen Steam nicht?


----------



## Verminaard (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Hademe schrieb:


> Tolle  Aktion EA... als würden auf einmal alle Raubkopierer zur einsicht  kommen. Ihr animiert so eure zahlenden Kunden doch noch dazu diese  Software raub zu kopieren.
> Einen Deutschland weiten verkaufsverbot  für BF3 am PC fände ich die einzige sinnvolle Maßnahme gegen EA und  deren Politik!



Nichts, rein gar nichts legitimiert eine illegale Kopie!
Man braucht BF3 nicht zum Leben, es ist ein simpler Zeitvertreib.
Und wenn man auf soetwas nicht verzichten will oder kann, weil wegen Sucht oder was anderen, dann muss man sich halt die Vorgaben von EA halten.
Nochmal: das ist ein Hobby, nichts Lebensnotwendiges.
Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung noch immer nicht.

Anscheinend ist die Sucht nach neuen Pixelschlachten groesser, als bisserl Verstand.
Wenn dem so ist, ist aber nicht EA schuld.
Ihr als Kunden koennt den Publishern, Herstellern mit eurem Geld sagen was ihr wollt und was nicht.
Einfach nicht kaufen und vielleicht auch andere Produkte dieses Hauses meiden.

Aber das wohl schwierig umzusetzten.
Weil man muss ja staendig Nachschub haben.
Staendig was neues, staendig etwas ganz tolles, nur um Zeit totzuschlagen.
Als wuerd das nicht auch mit anderen Mitteln funktionieren.


mfG
V.

P.S. vielleicht wollen die Macher von dem Originzeugs nur die groeßte Pornosammlung ever zusammenstellen. Einen anderen sinvollen Grund sehe ich nicht um auf die 
privaten Ordner zuzugreifen. [/ironie off]


----------



## Rabi (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ihr als Kunden koennt den Publishern, Herstellern mit eurem Geld sagen was ihr wollt und was nicht.
> Einfach nicht kaufen und vielleicht auch andere Produkte dieses Hauses meiden.


 Stimmt, wir sollten es alle einfach nicht kaufen, aber bloß nicht beschweren, weil dann könnten ja die armen Leute bei EA traurig sein. Such dir bitte richtige Argumente, ansonsten lass das Diskutieren.


----------



## Verminaard (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Was passt dir denn an meiner Ausfuehrung nicht?
Hier und in anderen Foren wird rumgeflennt wie boese doch nicht EA ist, aber das man ja BF unbedingt haben muss.

Wie waers mit konsequent EA Produkte meiden und ne kurze Mail an EA schreiben, wo man seine Vorgehensweise fuer jetzt und die Zukunft, falls sich nichts aendert, weiterfuehrt.

Frage: wieviel schreiben in Foren rum und nennen es dann Diskussion mit Arugmenten, und wieviele machen wirklich etwas, meiden EA und schreiben die direkt an?

Wenn der Umsatz drastisch sinkt, werden sehr wohl EA Leute traurig sein.


----------



## spionkaese (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



zøtac schrieb:


> Wegen einem einzigem Spiel mit Origin zwang heulen alle rum, aber wegen Steam nicht?


Steam durchsucht nur ein paar Windows Dateien und so.
Origin deine ganzen Programme, deren Daten usw.
Da ist ein kleiner Unterschied


----------



## deeps (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist die Sucht nach neuen Pixelschlachten groesser, als bisserl Verstand.
> Wenn dem so ist, ist aber nicht EA schuld.


 
genau Spielhallen sind auch nicht Schuld wenn man sein Geld dort verliert.


----------



## Rakyr (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nichts, rein gar nichts legitimiert eine illegale Kopie!



Genauso wie nichts, rein garnichts die Origin EULA legitimiert.

Und wenn ichs sowieso nicht kaufen würde, hat EA doch eh keinen Schaden davon wenn ichs für mich allein irgendwo runterlade, oder?
Interessante Argumente wie ich finde.


----------



## Rabi (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was passt dir denn an meiner Ausfuehrung nicht?


 Was passt dir daran nicht, dass die Leute Battlefield in seiner momentanen Form kritisieren? Sag es mir doch bitte. Was genau stört dich an Kritik bzw. Verbesserungswünschen an einem Produkt? Fühlst du dich dadurch angegriffen oder meinst du du musst die armen armen Leute bei EA vor uns bösen bösen paranoiden Spinnern, die eh nur den ganzen Tag rumheulen, schützen? Rennst du auch zu Leuten, die gegen Banken demonstrieren, und sagst ihnen, dass sie doch bitte heim gehen und die Banken einfach meiden sollen? 
Einfach Augen zu und ertragen ist keine Alternative, deshalb steht so ein unfassbarer Blödsinn hier auch nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Auch wenn man mit einer ordentlichen Firewall Origin schön zeigen kann, wo die Grenzen sind, kann es einfach nicht angehen, das EA sich über geltendes Recht hinwegsetzten will.
Schlimm genug, dass das in den USA legal ist.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Auch wenn man mit einer ordentlichen Firewall Origin schön zeigen kann, wo die Grenzen sind, kann es einfach nicht angehen, das EA sich über geltendes Recht hinwegsetzten will.
> Schlimm genug, dass das in den USA legal ist.


 
Ich mein, sogar in den USA hat BF3 bei Amazon mehr schlechte als gute Bewertungen bekommen, grad wegen Origin


----------



## orca113 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Also das mit der Grafik war schonmal gar nix....


----------



## fA!nT (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Torztdem behält sich EA vor, diese Tür offen zu halten. Es ist ja so nur weil Origin im moment nichts speichert, heißt das nicht das EA es nicht darf. Anscheinend hast du dir die AGB nicht wirlich durchgelesen


 

Okay, wenn dem so ist, dann habe ich das wirklich nicht richtig gelesen... 

Dann werf ich einfach noch ne Frage in den Raum, kann man denn Ordner vor Origin schützen / Origin Grenzen stecken?


----------



## noname545 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Jetzt habe ich den größten Fehler meines Leben gemacht und die EULA von EA nicht gelesen. Heisst das jetzt ich bin am Ar***? Ich gebs zu ich habe nie eine EULA durchgelesen aber ich wusste auch nicht das es Leute gibt die vor einer Install das gründlich lesen. Hab wohl die Arschkarte gezogen. Toll EA


----------



## Seeefe (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



noname545 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich den größten Fehler meines Leben gemacht und die EULA von EA nicht gelesen. Heisst das jetzt ich bin am Ar***? Ich gebs zu ich habe nie eine EULA durchgelesen aber ich wusste auch nicht das es Leute gibt die vor einer Install das gründlich lesen. Hab wohl die Arschkarte gezogen. Toll EA


 
Nunja damals konntest du ja auch einfahc auf weiter klicken, aber nun anscheinend doch net mehr.

Für mich selbst war die Origin EULA auch die erste die ich mir mal zur Brust genommen habe^^


----------



## poiu (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



noname545 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich den größten Fehler meines Leben gemacht und die EULA von EA nicht gelesen. Heisst das jetzt ich bin am Ar***? Ich gebs zu ich habe nie eine EULA durchgelesen aber ich wusste auch nicht das es Leute gibt die vor einer Install das gründlich lesen. Hab wohl die Arschkarte gezogen. Toll EA



da fällt mir nur noch das ein :

South Park-Episodenplayer - HUMANCENTiPAD


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



fA!nT schrieb:


> Okay, wenn dem so ist, dann habe ich das wirklich nicht richtig gelesen...
> 
> Dann werf ich einfach noch ne Frage in den Raum, kann man denn Ordner vor Origin schützen / Origin Grenzen stecken?


 
Mit entsprechenden Programmen ja.
Comodo z.B. hat Defense+, mit dem du einfach bestimmte Ordner für Origin blocken kannst.

Und natürlich darf EA NICHT die Daten auslesen, da diese Klausel ja, wie mehrfach erwähnt, nicht  legal ist.


----------



## noname545 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Gibt es auch ein kostenloses Programm von Windows um die Festplatte auf bestimmte Programme zu sperren?
Eine Frage noch:
Ich habe WIndows 7 auf zwei Partiionen installiert. Auf der ersten Partition ist Windows 7 mit eine anderen Festplatte installiert (ohne Origin), die dritte habe ich deaktiviert da die andere Win7 Partition drauf (mit Origin) installiert ist.
Da die Festplatten aber in Explorer sichtbar sind habe ich die Festplatten deaktiviert also: Auf der 2 Windows 7 Partition mit Origin sind die Festplatten von der 1Partiiton nicht sichtbar. Ich weiss nicht ob ihr verstanden habt. 
Kurz: Erste Partition 2 HDDs. 2 Partition eine HDD. Natürlich hat jede Partionen Win7 drauf. Ich muss halt am amfang die richtige Festplatte auswählen. Jede HDD hat eine einzelne Bootpartition.
Das wollte ich muss ich wissen. Danke


----------



## spionkaese (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



noname545 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch ein kostenloses Programm von Windows um die Festplatte auf bestimmte Programme zu sperren?
> Eine Frage noch:
> Ich habe WIndows 7 auf zwei Partiionen installiert. Auf der ersten Partition ist Windows 7 mit eine anderen Festplatte installiert (ohne Origin), die dritte habe ich deaktiviert da die andere Win7 Partition drauf (mit Origin) installiert ist.
> Da die Festplatten aber in Explorer sichtbar sind habe ich die Festplatten deaktiviert also: Auf der 2 Windows 7 Partition mit Origin sind die Festplatten von der 1Partiiton nicht sichtbar. Ich weiss nicht ob ihr verstanden habt.
> ...


Sandboxie.
Die Konfiguration ist aber etwas.. anstrengend 
Habs selber so gemacht, weil ich bald (wenn der PC aufgerüstet ist) auch BF3 zocken möchte.


----------



## noname545 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Hast du mich auch verstanden? (nicht bös gemeint da ich mich selber schwer verstehe)
Also hast du es so wie ich gemacht? Sind denn die deaktivieren HDDs in Gerätemanager noch aktiv also bestromt?


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

So, vergleichen wir mal:
Heute 11:32: 1.263
Jetzt 18:33: 1.486

Wow, über 200 neue 1-Stern-Bewertungen auf Amazon innerhalb von 7 Stunden. Das muss man mal schaffen. Und Morgen ist Sonntag, ich rechne nochmal mit einem Anstieg. Konträr dazu waren vorhin 101 5-Stern-Bewertungen vorhanden, jetzt sind es nur noch 94.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> So, vergleichen wir mal:
> Heute 11:32: 1.263
> Jetzt 18:33: 1.486
> 
> Wow, über 200 neue 1-Stern-Bewertungen auf Amazon innerhalb von 7 Stunden. Das muss man mal schaffen. Und Morgen ist Sonntag, ich rechne nochmal mit einem Anstieg. Konträr dazu waren vorhin 101 5-Stern-Bewertungen vorhanden, jetzt sind es nur noch 94.


 
Ist mir auch aufgefallen^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Man beachte dass es alleine 1.5 Millionen vorbestellungen hatte, bei mir läufts stabil, weiss nicht was ihr macht

Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das sich jemand für einen Lebenslauf auf unserem Computer interessiert, 0815 Bürger lol

und wenn ihr nicht Origin wollt, dann lasst es doch, wird ja niemand dazu gezwungen


----------



## Rabi (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> und wenn ihr nicht Origin wollt, dann lasst es doch, wird ja niemand dazu gezwungen


 Ach echt? Wirklich? Werden wir nicht zum Spielen gezwungen? Wow, da hast du ja ein tolles Argument gefunden. Hat vor dir noch niemand gebracht. Echt.

Damit es endlich jeder versteht: Wir wollen Battlefield(und auch zukünftige EA-Spiele) spielen, aber Origin nicht haben. Was zur Hölle gibt es daran auszusetzen?


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Rabi schrieb:


> Ach echt? Wirklich? Werden wir nicht zum Spielen gezwungen? Wow, da hast du ja ein tolles Argument gefunden. Hat vor dir noch niemand gebracht. Echt.
> 
> Damit es endlich jeder versteht: Wir wollen Battlefield(und auch zukünftige EA-Spiele) spielen, aber Origin nicht haben. Was zur Hölle gibt es daran auszusetzen?


 
Du weißt doch, wer sich nicht bewegt, spürt seine Ketten nicht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Man beachte dass es alleine 1.5 Millionen vorbestellungen hatte, bei mir läufts stabil, weiss nicht was ihr macht
> 
> Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das sich jemand für einen Lebenslauf auf unserem Computer interessiert, 0815 Bürger lol
> 
> und wenn ihr nicht Origin wollt, dann lasst es doch, wird ja niemand dazu gezwungen


 es gibt eine art zwang, besser gesagt: druck. viele wollen bf3 spiel und verzichten dafür auf rechte. was auch rechtswiedrig ist.
ABER: es geht hier nicht darum, ob man bereit ist die agb zu akzeptieren oder nicht. es geht darum, dass ea gegen gesetze verstößt


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Heute 11:32: 1.263
Heute 18:33: 1.486
Heute 19:26: 1.503

Jetzt sind es offiziell 1500 unzufriedene Kunden. Das ist doch arg. Natürlich ist es kritisch für Entwickler wie DICE, aber ich habe mich umgehört und die Wut, die ich vernehmen konnte, war bis jetzt nur auf EA gerichtet. Allerdings ist der Schaden bereits entstanden und ich denke, in Zukunft wird die Marke Battlefield mit einem schlechteren Ruf zu kämpfen haben, alleine schon dank der negativen Asoziation. Danke EA, dass ihr weiter Spieleserien vernichtet.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

schade... wieder ist aufgrund der geldgier von konzernen eine gute serie kaputt


----------



## N8Mensch2 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Das hat noch kein Steam-Spiel geschafft, was da bei Amazon abgeht  .  ( und angeblich wurden schon 1Stern-Bewertungen gelöscht)
Mal schauen, was ich bestelle, damit ich auch bewerten darf


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Amazon-Bewertungen für Battlefield 3 Limited Edition (PC)
Stand: Heute, 20:25 Uhr

95 5-Sterne
21 4-Sterne
23 3-Sterne
25 2-Sterne
1532 1-Stern

Es ist schade, dass der Ruf so niedergemacht wird durch Origin.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Das hat noch kein Steam-Spiel geschafft, was da bei Amazon abgeht  .  ( und angeblich wurden schon 1Stern-Bewertungen gelöscht)
> Mal schauen, was ich bestelle, damit ich auch bewerten darf


 
BF3 hat MW2 ma eben in nichtmal 72h deutlich überholt 
Auf MW2 waren ja auch viele sauer weils das erste CoD mit Steam war.


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Amazon-Bewertungen für Battlefield 3 Limited Edition (PC)
> Stand: Heute, 20:25 Uhr
> 
> 95 5-Sterne
> ...



Man muss sich aber mal Fragen wieso haben denn die sich das Game trotzdem geholt?
Diese Bewertungen bringen rein gar nichts.
Es hilft nur das Game nicht zukaufen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Man muss sich aber mal Fragen wieso haben denn die sich das Game trotzdem geholt?
> Diese Bewertungen bringen rein gar nichts.
> Es hilft nur das Game nicht zukaufen.


 es gibt leute, die sich das spiel trotzdem holen und origin kritisieren (über den sinn kann man sich streiten)
und es gibt leute, die gar nicht wussten, dass origin pflicht ist

edit: btw ist bei bc2 auch origin pflicht oder kann man es nach wie vor ohne origin zocken?


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Man muss sich aber mal Fragen wieso haben denn die sich das Game trotzdem geholt?
> Diese Bewertungen bringen rein gar nichts.
> Es hilft nur das Game nicht zukaufen.




Ich glaub aber nicht das alle auch BF3 gekauft haben die dort eine Bewertung geschrieben haben


----------



## Larsen (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> edit: btw ist bei bc2 auch origin pflicht oder kann man es nach wie vor ohne origin zocken?


Ohne
hatte bfbc2 bei Steam gekauft, durch EA Support ändern lassen und zocks nun ohne irgendeine schw..... Plattform.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

So hab jtz mal mit Process Monitor geschaut, was Origin so über mich wissen will bzw. durchsucht und gelesen hat 

Das Ergebnis? Origin kommt bestimmt nicht aufm PC. Ich habe Origin noch nichtmal installiert gehabt, habe nur auf den Installer geklickt, und noch nichtma bis zur EULA weiter geklickt.

Was Origin alles durchsucht ist echt, neee geht garnicht. Zum Vergleich hab ich Steam auch laufen lassen. Steam sucht nur in Steam Ordnern bzw. ließt da was speichert da was.... Aber, nicht einmal, schaute Steam auf meinen Desktop oder schaute welche Musik ich höre usw.^^ 

Wenn ihr wollt lade ich die Screens gerne hier hoch, hab genug gemacht


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> So hab jtz mal mit Process Monitor geschaut, was Origin so über mich wissen will bzw. durchsucht und gelesen hat
> 
> Das Ergebnis? Origin kommt bestimmt nicht aufm PC. Ich habe Origin noch nichtmal installiert gehabt, habe nur auf den Installer geklickt, und noch nichtma bis zur EULA weiter geklickt.
> 
> ...


 
Lass mal sehen.!


----------



## Seeefe (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Werde ich gerne machen, nur habe ein Problem.

Ich hatte Origin schonmal installiert und auch die EULA einmal akzeptiert, habs später adann aber wieder runtergeschmießen.

Jtz weiß ich nicht, ob Origin sagt, er hat die EULA schonmal bestätigt, dann darf ich diesesmal schon früher suchen.

Deshalb werde ich jetzt Origin auf einem PC installieren wos vorher noch nicht installiert war, die gleichen Tests machen und wenn das gleiche rauskommt wie beim ersten mal werd ich die hochladen.  Aufjedenfall noch heut vor 0Uhr^^


----------



## Rabi (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Es hilft nur das Game nicht zukaufen.


 Von den 1500 Leuten werden die meisten es wohl wieder zurückgeschickt oder gar nicht erst gekauft haben. Es wäre schon arg dämlich das Ding zu installieren, obwohl man eigentlich gegen den Origin-Mist ist.


----------



## Regza (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Bei mir sucht Origin im Samsung Kies Ordner herum, die wollen wohl wissen was ich alles auf meinem Smartphone habe  Naja ich lass Origin jetzt in der Sandbox laufen..


----------



## Abufaso (29. Oktober 2011)

Regza schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir sucht Origin im Samsung Kies Ordner herum, die wollen wohl wissen was ich alles auf meinem Smartphone habe  Naja ich lass Origin jetzt in der Sandbox laufen..



Das gabs laut Amazon auch schon bei Sony Ericsson Ordnern, da wurden dann SMS gescannt.


----------



## kortos (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

das mit Origin ist echt ne harte Nuss...

bin zwar CoD zocker, aber sowas DARF niemand mit gesundem menschenverstand unterstützen :/

würde MW3 über origin laufen würd ichs auch nicht kaufen, so sehr ich auch bock drauf hätte! an dieser stelle respekt an alle die BF lieben, die vorgänger seit jahren zocken und des neue trotzdem nicht kaufen aufgrund von origin...

aber da im endeffekt die meisten TV-verblödeten kiddis es trotzdem kaufen macht EA trotzdem gewinn, und zwar doppelt: mit dem spiel selber und den Nutzerdaten die sicher gespeichert, gesammelt, aufbereitet und ausgewertet werden...

früher war eh alles besser, und besser wird auf dieser kranken welt nichts mehr...


----------



## Seeefe (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Soooooo hab Origin jtz auf nem anderen Spiel niochma gestartet sprich den Installer und nicht weiter geklickt 

Das Ergebnis, sieht genau so aus we vorher auf meinem Hauptrechner, obwohl  ich der EULA nicht zugestimmt habe bzw. nichtma bis zu EULA auf weiter geklickt habe, schaut sich Origin an was es will, obs nun mein Download Ordner ist oder mein Desktop. Viel hat Origin auf dem Rechner net gefunden, bis aufs OS, Firefox und dem Process Monitor^^ 

Hier nochma paar Screens von meinem Hauptrechner. Wie zuvor auch ohne die EULA akzeptiert zu haben:

Jaja wahrscheinlich kommen wieder paar, die sagen na UND? Ist doch nichts wichtiges. Aber damit wird ohne Einwilligung der eig. ja auch schon unsachgemäßen EULA, die Privatsphäre hintergangen.

Unten im Anhang seht ihr ja die Screens von Origin.

Als Vergleich, was Steam so nachschaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies macht Steam nur. Nicht einmal hat Steam iwas mit meinem Desktop oder mit meiner Musik zu tun gehabt 

Meiner Meinung nach kann man nun schon von Spyware reden, auch kann ich damit bestätigen das Origin Daten vor Einwilligung der EULA durchstöbert.


----------



## McClaine (29. Oktober 2011)

Omg bisher hab ich ja schon viel erlebt aber das is ne bodenlose Frechheit.
Habs auch bei Amazon gekauft und wusste leider net was dieser trojaner alles macht, sonst hätte ichs sein lassen...

Ich hab windoof neu ausgesetzt und gleichzeitig sandboxie.
Muss morgen mal schaun was dieser rotz nun alles liest (alle Laufwerke ausser c sind gesperrt...)


----------



## Drapenot (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ich hab mit so Kriegs Shootern eigentlich nicht viel am Hut.
Habe es aber schon eine Weile bei meinem kleinen bruder gezockt und muss sagen es ist wirklich gut.
Seit Battlefield 1942 das erste mal das mich so ein Spiel wieder interesiert.
Aber Origin landet mir eben nicht auf dem Rechner!

Sollten sie das ganze entschärfen würde ich darüber nachdenken, so aber auf keinen Fall!
Nur so wie ich das sehe verkauft sich Battlefield auch trotzdem gut genug, weil eben alle geil auf das Game sind und das zu Recht.
Manche würden vermutlich ihre Seele verkaufen für das Spiel und das weiß EA, deswegen ist es der perfekte Titel um sowas wie Origin an die Leute zu bringen...


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Wer gegen Origin ist, schaue einfach in meine Signatur. Mitlerweile wurden schon einige Medien eingeschaltet und so wie es aussieht, folgen noch weitere, größere, wenn es so weiter geht. Da kommt die Welle ins Rollen, das muss man sagen. Sogar Österreicher sind zu finden, die sich an ihre Datenschützer wenden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ja und? ich habe nichts zu verstecken, ich habe Origin und lebe immernoch, sorry
aber jemand der Origin hinterfragt und Facebook User ist hat nicht alle Latten am Zaun.

Solange man kein Terrorist ist hat man wohl keine Probleme, oder mein ihr echt jemand hat Interesse an ein paar Downloads? Wohl eher nicht..


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja und? ich habe nichts zu verstecken, ich habe Origin und lebe immernoch, sorry
> aber jemand der Origin hinterfragt und Facebook User ist hat nicht alle Latten am Zaun.
> 
> Solange man kein Terrorist ist hat man wohl keine Probleme, oder mein ihr echt jemand hat Interesse an ein paar Downloads? Wohl eher nicht..


Der Vergleich zwischen freiwilliger Angabe von Daten und erzwungener Angabe von Daten / Aktivitäten ist immer noch ein drastischer Unterschied der auf der Basis der FREIWILLIGKEIT und somit auch FREIHEIT basiert. Der Vergleich ist also Unsinnig.

Natürlich hat man nichts zu befürchten, aber stell' dir mal vor, jemand wie ich steht den ganzen Tag hinter dir und filmt dich zu jeder Zeit, damit du deinen Spaß haben kannst. Würde dir das gefallen?


----------



## TheReal (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



> aber jemand der Origin hinterfragt und Facebook User ist hat nicht alle Latten am Zaun.


Unsinn. Das Facebook sozusagen von Daten lebt ist kein Geheimnis und die meisten die sich dort anmelden wissen das wohl auch. Man kann ja immernoch entscheiden welche Daten man preisgibt. Außerdem gibt es Facebook eben nur aus diesem Grund; Leute vernetzen, Daten austauschen etc. Und zu guter Letzt kann Facebook nicht wie es will auf deinem PC rumschnüffeln.

Origin hingegen hat als Hauptfunktion nicht den selben Sinn wie Facebook, zumindest behauptet man das. Außerdem wird sich bei Origin auch kaum jemand anmelden weil er es will, sondern einfach nur deshalb weil es die Installation von Battlefield so will. Und Origin kann eben auf deinem Rechner schnüffeln wie es will. Wie du siehst kann man FB und Origin wohl kaum miteinander vergleichen.



> Ja und? ich habe nichts zu verstecken, ich habe Origin und lebe immernoch, sorry


Darum geht es auch nicht. Allein die Tatsache in welchen Ordnern Origin rumschnüffelt ist doch schon ganz schön unverschämt. So behanndelt man seine Kunden einfach nicht.


----------



## spionkaese (30. Oktober 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und? ich habe nichts zu verstecken, ich habe Origin und lebe immernoch, sorry
> aber jemand der Origin hinterfragt und Facebook User ist hat nicht alle Latten am Zaun.
> 
> Solange man kein Terrorist ist hat man wohl keine Probleme, oder mein ihr echt jemand hat Interesse an ein paar Downloads? Wohl eher nicht..


Bei Facebook kann ich entscheiden was ich hochlade.
Muss ich jetzt noch überlegen ob ich meine pers. Daten auf meinem PC speichere?
Nenene, darauf hab ich keinen Bock.


----------



## TheOnLY (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Man stelle sich mal die Gefahr duch Hacker(Cracker was auch immer) vor. Die brauchen sich garnicht mehr die Mühe machen ihre Trojaner zu verbreiten, sondern nur noch Origin hacken und haben warscheinlich noch mehr Daten als sie durch Trojaner hätten .


----------



## jovialgent81 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja und? ich habe nichts zu verstecken, ich habe Origin und lebe immernoch, sorry
> aber jemand der Origin hinterfragt und Facebook User ist hat nicht alle Latten am Zaun.
> 
> Solange man kein Terrorist ist hat man wohl keine Probleme, oder mein ihr echt jemand hat Interesse an ein paar Downloads? Wohl eher nicht..



Du scheinst ja wirklich der einzige Mensch zu sein den ich kenne der sowas wie illegale Filme, Spiele und vor allem MP3s nicht auf seiner Platte hat.  Jedenfalls sehr Naiv deine Einstellung...


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Die EULA ist ja eine Sache, was ich total drießt und unverschämt finde ist ja die Tatsache, das wenn man nur den Installer startet ohne auch nur auf dem Abschnitt zu sein wo man entscheiden kann ob man die EULA annimmt oder ablehnt, Origin schon auf dem ganzen PC rumschnüffelt. Das geht garnicht.

Siehe meine Screens auf Seite 15.^^


----------



## Rabi (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja und? ich habe nichts zu verstecken, ich habe Origin und lebe immernoch, sorry


Das Totschlagargument schlechthin. Du willst ernst genommen werden? Dann bring richtige Argumente und troll hier nicht rum.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Solange man kein Terrorist ist hat man wohl keine Probleme, oder mein ihr echt jemand hat Interesse an ein paar Downloads? Wohl eher nicht..


 Ganz offensichtlich doch. Oder wir sind einfach alle, ohne es zu wissen, Terroristen. Hm...

Gegen was sprichst du dich hier eigentlich aus? Findest du die EULA von Origin toll oder was willst du mit deinen Posts bezwecken?


----------



## TheGhostdog (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Hab auch Origin drauf und bin Zufrieden !!! sie können so nun meine Werbe-Wünsche besser an mich anpassen


----------



## Westcoast (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

ihr seit echt alle gutgläubig. Origin schnüffelt überall rum, sogar vielleicht an mailaccounts, wo das passwort ganz leicht herauszubekommen ist. dann haben die zugriff auf alle privaten bilder, daten und mails. dann brauchen nur noch hacker angreifen und wir haben alle ein großes problem. sogar ohne zustimmung von EULA schnüffelt der rum.


----------



## TheGhostdog (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Westcoast schrieb:


> dann brauchen nur noch hacker angreifen und wir haben alle ein großes problem. sogar ohne zustimmung von EULA schnüffelt der rum.



Genau du bist ja auch bestimmt sooooo Interesant für EA.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Westcoast schrieb:


> ihr seit echt alle gutgläubig. Origin schnüffelt überall rum, sogar vielleicht an mailaccounts, wo das passwort ganz leicht herauszubekommen ist. dann haben die zugriff auf alle privaten bilder, daten und mails. dann brauchen nur noch hacker angreifen und wir haben alle ein großes problem. sogar ohne zustimmung von EULA schnüffelt der rum.


 
Sehe ich auch so.
Damals hab ich alle PW´s speichern lassen von Firefox. Dann kam ne Spyware, zum glück hab ich die direkt bemerkt, gelöscht, leider zu spät, E-Mail PW anscheinend rausbekommen und weg war der Account bei web.de 

Geht echt schnell sowas.

@TheGhostdog

Darum gehts garnicht. Und jaaaaaa wir sind sehr interessant für EA. Noch nie in der Schule im Politikutnerricht gewesen? Die Firmen verdienen MILLIONEN damit die Kaufgewohnheiten der Kunden zu bekommen und dann an Dritte zu verkaufen. Wir sind einfach nur ein Mittel für die richtig fette Kohle aber das ist nicht nur mit origin und EA so. Schade das bei manchen die Sucht größer ist als der Verstand 

Jedenfalls gehts darum das EA erstens vor Einwilligung der AGB den PC schon durchsucht und Zweitens, das die überhaupt den PC durchsuchen. Das ist echt ein NO-GO.


----------



## Westcoast (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

TheGhostdog

jeder einzelne ist wichtig. die sammeln alle daten, die sie von dir bekommen können, um ein profil zu erstellen 
und diese an dritte verkaufen. [für werbezwecke]

hacker können ganz einfach diese rießigen datenbanken knacken, ohne erwischt zu werden.
dann geistern irgendwo bilder von irgendwelchen personen im netz rum. 

diese daten können in falsche hände kommen. 

was da origin macht ist juristisch einfach nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Rabi (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



TheGhostdog schrieb:


> Genau du bist ja auch bestimmt sooooo Interesant für EA.


 Nein, die sammeln die Daten einfach so. Aus Spaß. Aber auswerten tun die die natürlich nicht.


----------



## Benie (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Warum regen sich denn alle so über EA's Origin auf. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht was millionen Menschen jeden Tag bei Facebook oder anderen diversen "Sozialen" Netzwerken von sich preisgeben.
Dort sind intime private Fotos oder der gesamte Lebenslauf zu sehen und da ist nichts sicher vor fremden Zugriffen was manche naive vielleicht immer noch denken.

Dazu fällt mir der Filmspruch "We watching you" ein. Der gläserne Mensch ist seit Jahren Realität und die Firmen machen damit Milliarden Umsätze jedes Jahr. Und das wird sicher nicht weniger in Zukunft.
Eines Tages wird jedem Säugling bei der Geburt ein Chip eingepflanzt und jeder der möchte weiß was er wann, wo und warum gemacht hat bis zum Lebensende.
Graußige Vorstellung oder ?  Weit sind wir nicht mehr weg von diesem Zukunfts-Szenario anno 2011


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Benie schrieb:


> Warum regen sich denn alle so über EA's Origin auf. *Schon mal drüber nachgedacht was millionen Menschen jeden Tag bei Facebook oder anderen diversen "Sozialen" Netzwerken von sich preisgeben.*
> Dort sind intime private Fotos oder der gesamte Lebenslauf zu sehen und da ist nichts sicher vor fremden Zugriffen was manche naive vielleicht immer noch denken.
> 
> Dazu fällt mir der Filmspruch "We watching you" ein. Der gläserne Mensch ist seit Jahren Realität und die Firmen machen damit Milliarden Umsätze jedes Jahr. Und das wird sicher nicht weniger in Zukunft.
> ...


 
Das ist einer dieser verdammten Unterschiede. EA kann mir ORIGIN den ganzen PC absuchen und wenn gewollt alle Daten Speichern und noch vieles mehr. EA verstößt mehrfach gegen deutsches Recht.

Facebook weiß nur das über einen, was man *selbst* schreibt oder hochläd. Mehr wissen die nicht.


----------



## Westcoast (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

sandboxie ist ganz cool, aber nach 30 tagen kommt eine aufforderung zur registrierung, kostet nämlich 35 euro.
wenn man origin nur mit dem programm öffnet, kann origin eingesperrt werden, in den kerker lach.


----------



## TheGhostdog (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Labert ihr mal weiter ich zock jetzt erstmal BF 3  

viel Spaß noch beim Origin gebluber.


----------



## Larsen (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Scheint ja echt viele mit 0 Hirn zu geben die noch nicht mal wissen dass es hier in Deutschland Gesetze gibt. 
Sind dann auch vermutlich die, die in 40 Jahren rum heulen weil sie das Summen von der 24/7-Cam über ihrem Schädel nervt ^^


----------



## ShiZon (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Larsen schrieb:


> Scheint ja echt viele Leichtgläubige zu geben die noch nicht mal wissen dass es hier in Deutschland Gesetze gibt.
> Sind dann auch vermutlich die, die in 40 Jahren rum heulen weil sie das Summen von der 24/7-Cam über ihrem Schädel nervt ^^


 
Jungs und Mädels, was regt ihr euch denn über die Member auf, die meinen das EA mit Origins alles richtig gemacht hat und nicht sehen, das die Handlung von EA so gesehen kriminell ist, da sie den Endkunden mit ihrer AGB erpressen "wenn ihr Origin nicht installiert dann dürft ihr kein Battlefield 3 spielen" und ihnen ein Programm auf den Rechner installiert, die z. B. die kaufgewohnheiten (Spiele bei gamestop.at, Filme bei Amazon.de, Schuhe bei Zalando etc.) mittels IP an EA und dritte übermittelt die "wer weiß das schon" mit diesen Daten anstellen,  ggf. nach Musik auf der Platte sucht, nach Keksen, Bloodpatches und "Leihware" von der Tauschbörse suchen, die man sich gezogen hat um die Spiele anzuspielen, ob es einen tatsächlich gefällt, bevor man sich ein an Steam gebundenes Spiel holt, man könnte ja als pöser Raubkopierer enttarnt werden etc.,  besonders krass finde ich das mit den personenbezogenen Daten, das sie deinen Namen, Wohnort, Handy- und Telefonnummer einsammeln und auch an dritte weiter geben.

Irgendwie scheint EA mehr wert auf ihr ach so kundenfreundliches Origin zu legen, als auf die würde jeder einzelner Person.

Mich täte es auf gar keinen Fall wundern, wenn sich ein Teil Ex-Battlefield 3 Besitzer, dies schwarz von irgendeiner Tauschbörse saugen, um das reine Battlefield 3 zumindest im doch recht kurzen Einzelspielermodus zu zocken, das waren doch so ca. 6-8 Stunden, wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe. Kommt jetzt bitte nicht mit, aber die pösen Raubkopierer...., ich kann es sogar verstehen, das man solche Schritte geht bzw. gehen muß, um nicht Origin als Neostasi Spitzel fungieren zu lassen. Mir tut da nur der Entwicker DICE leid, der soweit ich weiß mit Battlefield 2 einen riesen Hit gelandet haben, ich spiele Taktik-Shooter nicht unterstütze aber gerne den Protest bzw. den Boykott gegen EA.

Wenn EA nicht ganz schnell den Originmist bei Mass Effect 3 komplett entfernt, dann werden sie nächstes Jahr definitiv auf Mass Effect 3 sitzen bleiben und kaum einen Käufer aus Deutschland für die PC Version finden. EA das ist ganz großes Kino, was ihr hier veranstaltet und haben nicht einmal die Eier in der Hose, um sich bei den PClern für ihren Bockmist zu entschuldigen.


----------



## speedi3 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



ShiZon schrieb:


> Mir tut da nur der Entwicker DICE leid, der soweit ich weiß mit Battlefield 2 einen riesen Hit gelandet haben, ich spiele Taktik-Shooter nicht unterstütze aber gerne den Protest bzw. den Boykott gegen EA.
> 
> Wenn EA nicht ganz schnell den Originmist bei Mass Effect 3 komplett entfernt, dann werden sie nächstes Jahr definitiv auf Mass Effect 3 sitzen bleiben und kaum einen Käufer aus Deutschland für die PC Version finden. EA das ist ganz großes Kino, was ihr hier veranstaltet und haben nicht einmal die Eier in der Hose, um sich bei den PClern für ihren Bockmist zu entschuldigen.




Das ist wirklich sehr fatal für Dice.
Als Entwickler haben Sie sich den A**** aufgerissen,um nen Kracher zu entwickeln,und leiden nun Finanziell sowie Imagemässig derbe unter ihrem Publisher.

Gibt es in solchen Fällen irgendwelche finanziellen Absicherungen für Dice gegen EA?
Imagemässig ist das Kind ja nun schon in den Brunnen gefallen,interessieren würde mich mal Meinungen von Dice zur aktuellen Situation.
Gibt es dahingehend schon ne Stellungnahme von Dice?
Google spuckt nichts aus.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (30. Oktober 2011)

speedi3 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wirklich sehr fatal für Dice.
> Als Entwickler haben Sie sich den A**** aufgerissen,um nen Kracher zu entwickeln,und leiden nun Finanziell sowie Imagemässig derbe unter ihrem Publisher.
> 
> Gibt es in solchen Fällen irgendwelche finanziellen Absicherungen für Dice gegen EA?
> ...



Dice wurde von EA aufgekauft. Ich denke, dass EA den schwarzen Peter nicht auf Dice schieben kann, denn außer Battlefield gibt es kein anderes Franchise bei EA, welches es finanziell mit CoD aufnehmen kann. 
Also muss EA sich an die eigene Nase fassen. Eine Stellungnahme wäre äußerst angebracht, denn ihr Schweigen zeigt, dass wir Recht haben und nicht nachgeben dürfen.
Vielleicht hat ja ein Dice-Entwickler etwas auf Twitter gepostet.


----------



## Alex555 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Die Entwickler kommen doch an ihr Geld: Mit den Konsolen. 
Da gibt es dieses tolle Origin leider nicht,  da hat das Spiel auch 3,5 Sterne bei Amazon bekommen.
Zwar auch nicht sonderlich tolle, aber viel besser als die PC Wertung. 
Wirklich toll gemacht von ea. 
Ich war zu Beginn von Steam auch nicht begeistert, aber mittlerweile wünschte ich, es gäbe BF3 für Steam, dann würd ich es mir auch holen. 
... Na ja, wenn ein Spiel schon kein Hauptmenü hat, ist eigentlich schon alles klar. 
Wenigstens kann dann meine GTX 260 noch länger arbeiten, da sie ja die anderen neuen Spiele noch gut schafft.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

noch mal an alle, die meinen, wenn man keine lust auf origin hat, soll man es nicht installieren: primär geht es darum, dass ea mit origin gegen deutsche gesetze verstößt (facebook nebenbei gemerkt auch). dass ist wie wenn jemand eine andere person tötet, beraubt, vergewaltigt, verprügelt. ist alles gesetzeswiedrig. würdet ihr das unterstützen???


----------



## spionkaese (30. Oktober 2011)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:
			
		

> noch mal an alle, die meinen, wenn man keine lust auf origin hat, soll man es nicht installieren: primär geht es darum, dass ea mit origin gegen deutsche gesetze verstößt (facebook nebenbei gemerkt auch). dass ist wie wenn jemand eine andere person tötet, beraubt, vergewaltigt, verprügelt. ist alles gesetzeswiedrig. würdet ihr das unterstützen???


Joa, das Argument ist etwa so gültig wie: Wenn du nicht zusammengeschlagen werden willst, darfst du halt keine U-Bahn Station betreten.


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Man sollte lieber sagen: Lass' dich überwachen und du darfst in die Szenedisko.


----------



## McClaine (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Lol langsam wirds echt grausam...
Origin "braucht" um Battlelog zu starten den kompletten Zugriff auf Mozilla - einschliesslich gespeicherte Passwörter, Lesezeichen usw...
Wollte per Sandboxie "C:\Users\McClaine\AppData\Local\Mozilla" sperren, da hier anscheinend die persönlichen Dateien liegen (Passwörter etc) aber dann startet Battlelog natürlich nicht mehr, da dieser scheiss nicht mehr da drin rumschnüffeln kann.

Grandiose arbeit EA. Mich wunderts aber immer wieder das hier wirklich manche hier rumgeistern, denen diese Spionage anscheinend so egal ist. Fast schon so wie auf Amazon. So vielen war der Ubilauncher egal, wurscht, wir fressen alles was uns der Ubi aufschwatzt...

Wie ich zu sagen pflege: nicht zu letzt wegen euch Nasen, sind wir an dem Punkt wo wir jetzt stehen. Totale überwachung, verbuggte Games und nur noch profitgier der Puplisher. Wenn wenigstens jeder 2. sagen würde: jetzt ist schluss, ich lass mich nicht für dumm verkaufen und somit dieses lächerliche und penetrante Verhalten mit Boykott bestrafe, würden wir heute bestimmt nicht "ganz" so dastehen.
Aber was solls, so ist der Mensch eben...
Klar liegt Konsolen Absatz klar über PC verkäufe, aber auf so manchen scheiss von den Puplishern könnte ich gerne verzichten...

habe leider nur Ubi bis heute Boykottiert , BF3 hatte ich schon am  Rechner bevor ich irgendwas über diesen Dataminer gelesen habe und  mittlerweile tut Sandboxie sein übriges.
Würde die Boykott Gemeinde wirklich gerne unterstützen, ist auch meine Art, aber ich brauche wenigstens EIN Spiel in einem Jahr, auf das ich mich schon so lange freue, ansonsten könnt ich gleich meinen PC ausm Fenster werfen 

Aber auch hier macht EA/DICE den Spielern einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Abstürze, Freezes, Kicks usw...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



			
				McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich zu sagen pflege: nicht zu letzt wegen euch Nasen, sind wir an  dem Punkt wo wir jetzt stehen. Totale überwachung, verbuggte Games und  nur noch profitgier der Puplisher. Wenn wenigstens jeder 2. sagen würde:  jetzt ist schluss, ich lass mich nicht für dumm verkaufen und somit  dieses lächerliche und penetrante Verhalten mit Boykott bestrafe, würden  wir heute bestimmt nicht "ganz" so dastehen.
> Aber was solls, so ist der Mensch eben...
> Klar liegt Konsolen Absatz klar über PC verkäufe, aber auf so manchen scheiss von den Puplishern könnte ich gerne verzichten...


Sowas von sign!

Ubisoft habe ich bisher erfolgreich boykottiert, auch wenn ich dafür die Assassins Creed-Reihe verpassen musste und auch bei EA werde ich das schaffen.
Muss ich halt ME3 aufm Gebrauchtmarkt für die xBox kaufen.
BF3 war der vorerst letzte EA-Titel, ab jetzt sehen die KEINEN Cent mehr von mir.

Schließlich gibt es noch genug andere Entwickler, die verdammt gute Spiele entwickeln und ohne jegliches DRM auskommen.
Bohemia Interactive hat genau eine Massnahme: CD-Key eingeben => fertig.
Und haben trotzdem genügend Einnahmen um ein weiteres Spiel zu entwickeln, was einmalig auf dem Markt ist.

Origin wird von Defense+ im Schach gehalten


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist einer dieser verdammten Unterschiede. EA kann mir ORIGIN den ganzen PC absuchen und wenn gewollt alle Daten Speichern und noch vieles mehr. EA verstößt mehrfach gegen deutsches Recht.
> 
> Facebook weiß nur das über einen, was man *selbst* schreibt oder hochläd. Mehr wissen die nicht.


 
Wo genau kann man das nachlesen, dass das auch technisch geht?
Ich hatte diesbezüglich nämlich etwas anderes gelesen. Darüber hinaus wurden die AGBs bereits angepasst. Ich glaube die Aufgeregtheit die hier herrscht ist unbegründet. Darüber hinaus müsste man sich dann auch im gleichen Maße mit Steam beschäftigen. Wann kann man damit rechnen?

MfG


----------



## WebTerrorist (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ich bin ja ansich und gerade bei solch dreisten Methoden wie dieser Spyware zu jedem Boykott bereit, aber diesmal gings einfach nicht, das ist Battlefield 3.    Ich hab so lang drauf gewartet und es ist so geil, wie ichs mir immer gewünscht habe.

Mir blieb halt nur eines übrig. Zweite Platte nur für BF3 aufgesetzt. Wenn ich so drüber nachdenk könnte man mich als paranoid bezeichnen.

Wie oft machen die S-ATA Stecker eigentlich das ganze umstecken mit?


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wo genau kann man das nachlesen, dass das auch technisch geht?
> Ich hatte diesbezüglich nämlich etwas anderes gelesen. Darüber hinaus wurden die AGBs bereits angepasst. Ich glaube die Aufgeregtheit die hier herrscht ist unbegründet. Darüber hinaus müsste man sich dann auch im gleichen Maße mit Steam beschäftigen. Wann kann man damit rechnen?
> 
> MfG


 
Ich weiß nicht was man alles auch mti Steam machen kann. Fakt ist das Steam bei mri nicht einmal was mit meiner Musik oder Videos zu tun hatte, Origin leider schon.

Aber es geht ja eig. schon damit los, dass Origin ohne Einwilligung der EULA den PC durchsucht. 
Bei Steam war das nicht so!


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht was man alles auch mti Steam machen kann. Fakt ist das Steam bei mri nicht einmal was mit meiner Musik oder Videos zu tun hatte, Origin leider schon.



Dennoch halte ich das jetzt für Panikmache. Man weiss nichts genaues und malt den Teufel an die Wand.
Ich habe bis jetzt nur Vermutungen gelesen keine Fakten. Das einzige Brauchbare ist dieser Beitrag hier.


evolution schrieb:


> *Eins vorweg: ich will hier keinen zu Origin überreden oder das Programm gutreden. Ich will hier nur mal ein wenig Klarheit schaffen, denn derzeit kennt sich wirlich keiner mehr aus, was wahr ist und was nicht. Auch möchte ich eine 100%ge Korrektheit dieses Themas NICHT garantieren. Jeder soll sich dann bitte seine eigene Meinung bilden.*
> 
> Vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen, auf welche Daten Origin wirklich zugreift, wann und wie oft.
> 
> ...



MfG


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Joa, das Argument ist etwa so gültig wie: Wenn du nicht zusammengeschlagen werden willst, darfst du halt keine U-Bahn Station betreten.


 ist es gesetzeswiedrig, eine u-bahn station zu betreten? von wem wird man zusammengeschlagen? von der polizei?
die aussage ist so gültig wie: wenn man nicht gehackt werden will, darf man kein internet benutzen


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



McClaine schrieb:


> Wie ich zu sagen pflege: nicht zu letzt wegen euch Nasen, sind wir an dem Punkt wo wir jetzt stehen. Totale überwachung, verbuggte Games und nur noch profitgier der Puplisher.


Sagte er, während er BF3 zockte. 

Sorry, aber wenn man zum Boykott aufruft, sollte man boykottieren.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dennoch halte ich das jetzt für Panikmache. Man weiss nichts genaues und malt den Teufel an die Wand.
> Ich habe bis jetzt nur Vermutungen gelesen keine Fakten.
> MfG


 Seeefe hat ein paar brauchbare fakten geliefert, was das durchsuchen angeht:


> Soooooo hab Origin jtz auf nem anderen Spiel niochma gestartet sprich den Installer und nicht weiter geklickt
> 
> Das Ergebnis, sieht genau so aus we vorher auf meinem Hauptrechner,  obwohl  ich der EULA nicht zugestimmt habe bzw. nichtma bis zu EULA auf  weiter geklickt habe, schaut sich Origin an was es will, obs nun mein  Download Ordner ist oder mein Desktop. Viel hat Origin auf dem Rechner  net gefunden, bis aufs OS, Firefox und dem Process Monitor^^
> 
> ...


----------



## chaosfett (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ich find das echt lustig, wie mache Leute ihre Rechte auf Privatspähre nur für ein Spiel aufgeben oder meinen "EINE" Firme dürfte sich über Gesetze hinweg setzten ! Wenn "EINER" damit durch kommt werden die anderen bald nach ziehen ! Das ist ja immer so. ES eght hier ums Prinzip und den unglaublichen umfang den Origin an Daten sammmelt und in die USA schickt ! Wer weis was und wer damit nachher rumspielt ! 
Vllt wird EA ja auch mal wie Sony beklaut! Und schon könnt irgend ein Krimineller in Deutschland wieder EURE daten haben! Datensätze  werden ja jetzt schon gehandelt wie Wurst! 

Mir Persönlich geht das etwas zuweit! 

Ich helfe den Entwicklern gerne mit meinen Hard und Softerware Daten 
damit die Spiele besser laufen aber das wars auch an Daten die ich raus Rücken werde ohne das ich weiß was und wer meine Daten hat!


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ich bin jtz nicht so der Experte, aber was ich aufjedenfall erkenne ist einmal, das Origin irgendwas bei meiner Musik zu suchen hatte, meine gesamte hardware gefunden hat usw. und außerdem im Vergleich zu Steam viel mehr Kram macht.

Mit der Einwilligung der EULA darf EA ja die Hardware meines PC auslesen, da ich der aber nicht Eingewilligt habe, ist das was Origin auf den Screens macht rechtswidrieg.

Ob´s nun Schlimm ist oder nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich finds devinitiv nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Mal ein Update: TheEscapist.com berichtet mitlerweile auch schon über die Diskrepanzen hinsichtlich Origin und immer mehr Gamingseiten berichten ebenso darüber. Mitlerweile lässt sich auch ein Thread im Pirate Parties International-Forum finden, wo also quasi alle Piratenparteien unterwegs sind.

Gamona geht der jüngsten EULA-Änderungen auf den Zahn und analysiert es sehr gut:



> Das Recht, EA Daten sammeln zu lassen, räumt man allerdings noch immer ein, zudem befinden sich weiterhin unwirksame bzw. widerrechtliche Passagen in der EULA, die nicht abgeändert wurden. Am eigentlichen Programmverhalten von Origin hat sich deshalb auch nichts verändert. Die EULA ist im Programmordner von Origin zu finden, auf der offiziellen Webseite ist die aktualisierte Fassung noch nicht aktiv.



Quelle: Electronic Arts: EA ändert Origin EULA


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ob´s nun Schlimm ist oder nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


 nicht mal das darf man. da gegen gesetze verstoßen wird. wo wären wir denn jetzt, wenn jeder tun und lassen kann was er will?


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> nicht mal das darf man. da gegen gesetze verstoßen wird. wo wären wir denn jetzt, wenn jeder tun und lassen kann was er will?


 
Dieser Meinung bin ich ja auch. Aber es gibt genug Leute, die sagen:"Mir doch egal, sind ja keine wichtigen Daten".
Durchlassen darf man EA damit jedenfalls nicht. Und anscheinend sehen das nicht grad wenige genau so wie du und ich


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Origin - oder auch Stasi.exe

Da bleibe ich bei Steam, ist besser und schnüffelt nur da wo es soll,
nämlich in seinen eigenen Verzeichnissen.


----------



## seahawk (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Soooooo hab Origin jtz auf nem anderen Spiel niochma gestartet sprich den Installer und nicht weiter geklickt
> 
> Das Ergebnis, sieht genau so aus we vorher auf meinem Hauptrechner, obwohl  ich der EULA nicht zugestimmt habe bzw. nichtma bis zu EULA auf weiter geklickt habe, schaut sich Origin an was es will, obs nun mein Download Ordner ist oder mein Desktop. Viel hat Origin auf dem Rechner net gefunden, bis aufs OS, Firefox und dem Process Monitor^^
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Vergleich mit Steam. Gut dass mein BF3 noch ungeöffnet ist. Jetzt warte ich bis Ende der Woche ob Origin an das Verhalten von Steam angepasst wird, oder das Spiel geht zurück.


----------



## Abufaso (30. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> (...)



Nur weil man Origin nicht dabei erwischt wie es deine Daten scannt heisst das noch lange nicht dass es das nicht kann bzw. dass es demnächst vorkommt.  

EA hält sich mit der EULA eine Hintertür offen, und diese Hintertür ist nun einmal illegal. Punkt.
Ich frag mich wirklich was sich EA dabei gedacht hat. 

Edit: Zitat einer Amazon Rezension:
"Origin droht innerhalb der Windows Deinstallationsroutine damit, dass man es NIE wieder installieren könnte, wenn man es jetzt deinstalliert... was natürlich eine leere Drohung ist. Und eine FRECHHEIT!!"


----------



## spionkaese (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Nur weil man Origin nicht dabei erwischt wie es deine Daten scannt heisst das noch lange nicht dass es das nicht kann bzw. dass es demnächst vorkommt.
> 
> EA hält sich mit der EULA eine Hintertür offen, und diese Hintertür ist nun einmal illegal. Punkt.
> *Ich frag mich wirklich was sich EA dabei gedacht hat*.
> ...


Wird schon niemand merken.
Und wenn doch, ists auch egal.


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Dei Petition schön und gut, aber was hat das jetzt mit BF3 zu tun? Es ist doch die Origin SW selber und nicht BF3, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


 
BF3 benötigt zwigend Origin. deshalb wird das Spiel auch bei Onlinehändler wie etwa Amazon extremst abgestraft (1 Stern bei fast allen Usern just wegen Origin)


----------



## McClaine (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Sagte er, während er BF3 zockte.
> 
> Sorry, aber wenn man zum Boykott aufruft, sollte man boykottieren.


 
Da dir hier ja niemand Beachtung schenkt( warum den eigentlich!!?  ) möchte ich gerne selber darauf antworten, betrifft mich ja auch.

Zunächst mal ist es mir neu, das du ausserhalb deines Apple- Imperiums agierst. Aber ich begrüsse es 
Dann würde ich dir raten meinen Post nochmal durchzulesen, nicht nur aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Wortfetzen zu benutzen und nur ein klein wenig zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen.
Dann würde dir nämlich auffallen, das ich
- weder zum Boykott aufrufe sondern diesen (bevor ich das Spiel schon aufn Rechner hatte) gerne selbst vollzogen hätte, mich aber riesig auf das Spiel gefreut habe und aufgrund meines Umzugs keine Zeit und Möglichkeiten hatte, mich vorher zu informieren.
- und ja ich spiele es. Aber stell dir vor, ausser Firefox und auf Laufwerk C kann Origin und Battlefield garnichts machen. Naja gut, spielen würde bedeuten, das es am Stück ohne Freezes und Lags etc läuft, tut es aber nicht...

Es tut mir sehr leid lieber Nailgun, das ich aufgrund zwei Postings in diesem Thread, deine wichtige Aufmerksamkeit auf solche belanglosen Dinge lenke und du dich anscheinend wieder genötigt fühlst, gleich deinen Senf dazu beitragen zu müssen. Verzeihe mir meine Spielsucht


----------



## tAyooma (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Origin untersucht aber nur die Patition, auf die es installiert wird oder? Hab ich 3 interne Platten und installiere es auf C, so wird nur C durchgesucht aber an D und E vergreift es sich nicht?

Über eine Antwort würd ich mich sehr freuen 

Grüße


----------



## McClaine (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ne es durchsucht alles, ausser du sperrst das mit zB Sandboxie


----------



## tAyooma (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

garstiges programm... ich sortier doch jetzt nicht meinen pc neu, nur weil ich bf3 zocken möchte... da warte ich lieber auf ne anständige lösung, die sicherlich in naher zukunft nachgereicht wird...  :-/


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

die regierung ist dazu verpflichtet ea dazu zu drängen, die agb umzuändern, deshalb glaube ich, dass noch hoffnung besteht


----------



## RubinRaptoR (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> *die regierung ist dazu verpflichtet ea dazu zu drängen, die agb umzuändern*, deshalb glaube ich, dass noch hoffnung besteht



Oweh, wenn du mit der Meinung/Hoffnung mal nicht auf die Schnauze fällst...


----------



## ShiZon (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> die regierung ist dazu verpflichtet ea dazu zu drängen, die agb umzuändern, deshalb glaube ich, dass noch hoffnung besteht


 
Es geht ja nicht nur darum, die AGB's zu ändern, es geht eigentlich darum Origin komplett zu entfernen und Origin freies Battlefiled 3 an den Mann (die Frau) zu bringen. Was bringt es denn bitte, die AGB zu ändern, wenn Origin immer noch die Gewalt über fremde Daten hat?

Das wiederum würde EA richtig Kohle kosten, alleine ca. 5 Millionen oder auch mehr Battlefield 3 Spiele aus dem Boden zu stanzen, wenn sie fast keine Titel (und auch zukünftige Titel) verkaufen (verkaufen werden) die mit Stasi Pro Deluxe Gold Limited Edition  Origin verbunden sind.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Die Regierung?! Die Regierung macht doch noch Kohle damit  DIe wird als letztes das tun, was die Bevölkerung will 

Mit der MwSt. haben die doch fleißg mitverdient


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Also ich freue mich schon sehr aus SWTOR und auch auf Mass Effect 3. Zwar wird bei Swotor ein Origin-Konto angelegt, aber die Origin-Software wird lediglich benötigt, wenn man eine Digitale Version von Swtor kauft. Dennoch halte ich diese Vorgehensweise von EA, Origin für extrem bedenklich. Ich bin durchaus dafür, hier ein juristisches Exempel zu statuieren. BF3 kommt mir so nicht auf den Rechner und bis Mass Effect 3 erscheint, tut sich da hoffentlich noch einiges.


----------



## Andrej (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ja,bei mir ist auch alles schon gescannt.Voll die Arschgeigen,ich hoffe es werden Köpfe rollen


----------



## Ahab (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat EA damit einen Umsatzrückgang und die Serie Battlefield wird gestoppt! Nur COD ist das einzigst wahre.


 
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/282/3/8/maximum_trolling_by_synknight-d30eobn.gif


----------



## BikeRider (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Origin wird ja mit BF3 richtig Eingeführt. Ohne Origin kein BF3, also ist Origin ein bestandteil von BF3, weshalb die Leute auf Amazon bei BF3, dampf ablassen und ihre Meinungen kunttuen. Bf3 selber ist ja spitze nur wirds durch Origin kaputt gemacht
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls genau der gleichen Meinung wie die von den Amazon Kunden.
> Jetzt kommt aber bitte nicht wieder mit Steam,Facebook,Googel, usw. Origin lecgt nochmal 1 oder sogar 2 Schippen drauf.
> ...


 
Origin wird ein Erfolg, schon allein weil es viele User gibt, die BF3 unbedingt haben wollen und am besten sofort spielen wollen.



Ifosil schrieb:


> Bei EA sollten Köpfe rollen, viel zu arrogant. Oder Dice soll sich gleich von EA lossagen und allein arbeiten.



Warum sollten da Köpfe rollen ? Mit den Erfolg von BF3 kommt auch der Erfolg von Origin
BF ist dann schließlich auch nicht der einzige Titel, der Origin voraus setzt und wird daher (mit den anderen Titeln) ein Erfolg.


----------



## McClaine (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Ahab schrieb:


> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/282/3/8/maximum_trolling_by_synknight-d30eobn.gif


 Der war gut


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Origin wird ein Erfolg, schon allein weil es viele User gibt, die BF3 unbedingt haben wollen und am besten sofort spielen wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Origin und ein Erfolg? Origin bekommt sowas von viel kritik. Viele geben BF3 leider deswegen zurück. Bei Amazon geht garnichts mehr und sogar die Briten fangen an über Origin nachzudenken. 

Origin war eher ein Misserfolg, und darutner leidet leider auch BF3.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Ich hab jetzt Origin seit 4h laufen und laut Process Monitor wird bei mir nichts durchsucht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

natürlich weiß ich, dass die regierung kaum was - nichts machen wird (siehe facebook). ich wollte nur mal erwähnen, dass es ihre pflicht ist. mir würde es aber schon reichen,dass die agbs so geändert werden, dass ea keine daten mehr "klaut"/ausspioniert. origin abzuschaffen ist noch unwahrscheinlicher, als das die regierung was unternimmt


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt Origin seit 4h laufen und laut Process Monitor wird bei mir nichts durchsucht.


 da war es bei Seeefe anders (siehe vorherige post [mit screenshootbeweis])


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Also beim mir siehts im Moment so aus. 

Beim starten von Origin _ohne Anmeldung_, sucht er nach meinen Eingabegeräten und meiner Software.
Meine Roccat Maus hat er gefunden genau wie meinen Epson drucker und meine Logitech Tastatur. 
_Nach der Anmeldung_, bleibt Origin in seinem Ordner und sucht nich als Beispiel nach meiner Musik^^, sprich verhält sich eig. _genau_ wie Steam!.

Auch war Origin im ordner wo die Screens von Xfire gespeichert werden unterwegs, überhaupt schaut sich Origin den ganzen Ordner bzw. die ganzen Ordner von Skype, Xfire, Logitech, Epson, Roccat, AVG, Creative, Spybot... und Adobe an (mehr hab ich bisher net gefunden, bin noch am suchen xD) 

Laut AGB auch völlig i.O. ,da drin steht, das Origin nach HW und SW sucht. Nur macht mich das trotzdem stutzig. Meine Hardware können sie haben meine SW nicht so gern, aber was mich persönlich ja doch etwas stark stört ist, das Origin auch im Ordner von meinen Screens von Xfire drin war. Wenn Origin da reinkommt, dann bestimmt auch überall anders, bzw. war Origin ja schon in meiner Musik und Videos usw.

Gesagt werden muss mM. noch, das Origin diesen Vorgang bei jedem Start von Origin, durchführt.


----------



## PixelSign (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

eine schande das so ein tolles spiel dafür missbraucht wird, diese soft... verzeihung, spyware einzuführen. wäre es nicht bf3, würden es noch viel weniger leute hinnehmen sich diesen schund zu installieren! am liebsten wäre mir wenn der müll ganz abgeschafft wird und alles so wie bei bc2 läuft. nur eben mit einem vernünftig funktionierenden ingame browser...


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Also Battlelog an sich finde ich richtig gut und nach einer kleinen Eingewöhnung sogar besser und vorteilhafter gegenüber dem ingame Browser. 

MfG


----------



## Andrej (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt Origin seit 4h laufen und laut Process Monitor wird bei mir nichts durchsucht.


 
Dachte ich auch zuerst,aber es wird durchsucht.Bei mir wurde nur C gescannt


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Andrej schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch zuerst,aber es wird durchsucht.Bei mir wurde nur C gescannt


Jedes Programm durchsucht irgendwelche dll´s.

Checkt mal Steam, iTunes etc.. was die alles durchsuchen. Nur weil irgendwelche dll´s von dem Programm angesteuert werden heißt das noch lange NICHT, dass persönliche Daten abgegriffen werden!

Hier wird eine große Panikmache betrieben ohne das es vorzeigbare Fakten gibt. Einen nützlichen Beitrag dazu habe ich ja bereits gepostet, welche ganz gut aufführt wie und warum das genau passiert aber anscheinend mag man sich lieber echauffieren. 

Hier noch einmal:


evolution schrieb:


> *Eins vorweg: ich will hier keinen zu Origin überreden oder das Programm gutreden. Ich will hier nur mal ein wenig Klarheit schaffen, denn derzeit kennt sich wirlich keiner mehr aus, was wahr ist und was nicht. Auch möchte ich eine 100%ge Korrektheit dieses Themas NICHT garantieren. Jeder soll sich dann bitte seine eigene Meinung bilden.*
> 
> Vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen, auf welche Daten Origin wirklich zugreift, wann und wie oft.
> 
> ...



Und hier der passende Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield-serie/183151-origin-festplattenzugriffe.html

So und hier noch ein Statement zum berühmt berüchtigten Steuerformularscreenshot. 



evolution schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung (noch kann ichs ned Beweisen), dass dieser Screen ein Fake oder zumindest gestellt ist (wie auch andere auf Youtube schon vermuteten).
> 
> 1) Wer speichert (oder welches Programm tut dies) Daten in einem Ordner ab, der von haus aus eigentlich nicht sichtbar ist? Zudem ist der Ordner inkl. Unterordner (C:\ProgramData\......) für Configs von diversen Programmen da.
> 
> ...


 


MfG


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



DaStash schrieb:


> Jedes Programm durchsucht irgendwelche dll´s.
> 
> Checkt mal Steam, iTunes etc.. was die alles durchsuchen. Nur weil irgendwelche dll´s von dem Programm angesteuert werden heißt das noch lange NICHT, dass persönliche Daten abgegriffen werden!
> MfG


 
Steam hab ich mit Origin vergleichen und raus kam, das Steam nur bei sich in den Ordnern rumspringt


----------



## Andrej (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



DaStash schrieb:


> Jedes Programm durchsucht irgendwelche dll´s.
> 
> Checkt mal Steam, iTunes etc.. was die alles durchsuchen. Nur weil irgendwelche dll´s von dem Programm angesteuert werden heißt das noch lange NICHT, dass persönliche Daten abgegriffen werden!
> 
> Hier wird eine große Panikmache betrieben ohne das es vorzeigbare Fakten gibt. Einen nützlichen Beitrag dazu habe ich ja bereits gepostet, welche ganz gut aufführt wie und warum das genau passiert aber anscheinend mag man sich lieber echauffieren. MfG



Ich hab Origin vom PC geworfen,jetzt scannt er nichts mehr.
Jetzt habe ich 60 euronen für etwas ausgegeben,dass mich ausspioniert,da kann ich ja gleich meine Webcam anmachen und die Bilder online stellen.
 Kann man das Spiel zurück schicken?Die Keys werde ich aber behalten,für alle Fälle.
Also,Steam scannt nur meine IP.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



McClaine schrieb:


> Da dir hier ja niemand Beachtung schenkt( warum den eigentlich!!?  ) möchte ich gerne selber darauf antworten, betrifft mich ja auch.
> 
> Zunächst mal ist es mir neu, das du ausserhalb deines Apple- Imperiums agierst. Aber ich begrüsse es
> Dann würde ich dir raten meinen Post nochmal durchzulesen, nicht nur aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Wortfetzen zu benutzen und nur ein klein wenig zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen.
> ...


Tja, wieso keiner auf meinen Beitrag reagiert, wenn ich nur dich zitiere, weiss ich auch nicht. 

Es freut mich natürlich auch sehr, dass du auch "Beiträge" ausserhalb der Apple Threads schreibst. 

Wenn du Leute als "Nasen" bezeichnest, nur weil sie das Game trotzdem spielen, obwohl der Informationsaufwand für Origin ca. so lange dauern würde, wie einen längeren Beitrag zu schreiben, sehe ich mich angeregt dich daran zu erinnern, dass du ja auch nichts anderes machst. 

Natürlich verzeihe ich dir deine Flame... äh Spielsucht.


----------



## Aggrotyp (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

*Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 01/2012 haben euch gefallen?*

[x] wie setze ich Origin per Sandbox unter Quarantäne

oder sarkastisch:

[x] vergleich aktueller trojaner- welcher spioniert am besten meinem system


----------



## JackOnell (30. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ne kurze umfrage von mir 

extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield-serie/183465-umfrage-wer-laesst-bf3-wegen-der-aktuellen-situation-im-regal.html


----------



## chrisfreakxxx (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja und? ich habe nichts zu verstecken, ich habe Origin und lebe immernoch, sorry
> aber jemand der Origin hinterfragt und Facebook User ist hat nicht alle Latten am Zaun.
> 
> Solange man kein Terrorist ist hat man wohl keine Probleme, oder mein ihr echt jemand hat Interesse an ein paar Downloads? Wohl eher nicht..



Wie genial und tiefgründig durchdacht dein Post doch ist. Am besten duch baust dir ein Haus aus durchsichtigen Glaswänden. Hast ja nichts zu verbergen (außer eben deiner Privatsphäre).


----------



## ShiZon (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Aggrotyp schrieb:


> *Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 01/2012 haben euch gefallen?*
> 
> [x] wie setze ich Origin per Sandbox unter Quarantäne
> 
> ...


 


Sandbox? Was auch immer das sein mag, ist auf dauer auch keine Lösung und in Zukunft möchte ich auf gar keinen Fall immer durch das "Hintertürchen", um mein teuer legal erworbenes Spiel von Origin oder nachfolgender Spyware die uns bis dahin noch vor die Füße geworfen wird, spielen zu können. Wo sind bitte die geilen alten Zeiten hin, als man noch Diablo II + LoD, Vietcong, SoF II, NfS Porsche, NfS Underground 1+2 (da taugte EA noch was) etc. einfach ins Laufwerk schob, installiere das Spiel, den Key eingeben und loszocken.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Du meinst die guten alten Zeiten wo man nen neuen Spielemodus oder Maps noch umsonst mit nem Patch bekommen hat? 

Nunja das weiß ich leider auch nicht ;(
Ich weiß nur das, wenn man nicht weiß wodrums genau geht, das es dann um Geld geht und um nichts anderes 
Und da man ja auch nicht weiß.....Origin---->Wofür?, Heißt die Antwort: Wegen des Geldes


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Es geht immer ums Geld.


----------



## Aggrotyp (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

die einen suchen hintertürchen um illegal erworbene ware zu nutzen,
die zukunft sagt vorraus dass man hintertürchen nutzen muss um legale software unter menschlichen bedinungen gebrauchen kann.
der spieß wurde einfach umgedreht^^


----------



## spionkaese (30. Oktober 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst die guten alten Zeiten wo man nen neuen Spielemodus oder Maps noch umsonst mit nem Patch bekommen hat?
> 
> Nunja das weiß ich leider auch nicht ;(
> Ich weiß nur das, wenn man nicht weiß wodrums genau geht, das es dann um Geld geht und um nichts anderes
> Und da man ja auch nicht weiß.....Origin---->Wofür?, Heißt die Antwort: Wegen des Geldes



So isses bei Valve immernoch


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

So ein Blödsinn wie Origin, Steam, GfWL, SecuRom, UbisoftDRM uvm. sind einer der Gründe, warum ich dem PC nach einem Zwangswechsel auf die Xbox 360 ganz den Rücken zukehre. Zwar hatte ich über 80 Spiele auf meinem Steam-Account (der inzwischen verkauft ist), das wurde mir aber zum Verhängnis. Ich konnte sie nicht einzeln verkaufen, sondern nur mit allen anderen Spielen zusammen, außerdem war es schwer den Mist überhaupt loszuwerden. 

Jetzt habe ich nur noch einen Dienst, nämlich Xbox Live. Einfach, ausgereift, funktionell und wird in jedem Spiel genutzt. Gott sei Dank habe ich Origin nicht mehr miterlebt.

Trotzdem finde ich es eine Frechheit von EA, PC Spieler noch weiter zu gängeln. Dass mit Origin noch eine Front aufgemacht wurde, ist mehr als schlecht. Steam ist bereits ausgereift, EA hätte dabei bleiben sollen. Aber Origin ... omg.


----------



## IconX (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*

Kann mich einem großen Teil der Kommentare anschliessen.

Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass meine Hardwarekonfiguration an EA geht, da das ganze noch Sinn hat. Aber bereits bei den Verifizierungen für andere EA Spiele hörts bei mir schon auf. Ich habe keine illegalen Spiele auf dem Rechner, aber auch so ein Programm hat eine Fehlerquote und ich hab keine Lust, dass iwann mal die Polizei vor meinem Haus steht.

Und dass das Programm dann auch noch die aufgerufenen Websites protokolliert, in Steuererklärungen drin rumschnüffelt, meine Musik checkt usw. ist einfach ein NO-GO.

Battlefield 3 liegt neben mir auf dem Tisch, hatte das Programm mitsamt Origin installiert - aber nach den Vorfällen und bekanntwerden in welchen Ausmaß das Programm am scannen ist wird das selbst mir zu viel (Und ich bin und war nie einer von den Datenschutzjunkies).

Vielleicht sollte sich Dice für Battlefield 4 einen anderen Publisher suchen...da wäre ja selbst Activision mit ihrer geldgeilen Marktpolitik besser als das hier...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



IconX schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich Dice für Battlefield 4 einen anderen Publisher suchen...da wäre ja selbst Activision mit ihrer geldgeilen Marktpolitik besser als das hier...


Da hat DICE das gleiche Problem wie Bioware.
Sie gehören inzwischen leider zu 100% EA, können sich also nichtmal einen anderen Publisher suchen.


----------



## McClaine (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Natürlich verzeihe ich dir deine Flame... äh Spielsucht.


 


Nailgun schrieb:


> Es geht immer ums Geld.




Wer hier "rumflamet", naja eigentlich nur Müll schreibt, nunja, die Entscheidung überlasse ich dir. Siehe Post #223 

Naja, ka was Origin nun genau treibt, aber man kann es nicht mit Steam, Facebook und Co vergleichen so wie manche hier das behaupten.
Da ist nochmal ne Schippe an Spionage draufgelegt worden, sowas dreistes in der Art gabs mit Sicherheit noch nicht 

Origin is ne Steam Kopie, die versuchen doch ganz klar origin mit BF3 groß raus zu bringen. Deshalb glaube ich kaum das
a), die Regierung dagegen was macht, denen ist das doch Latte
b), EA was dagegen macht. Das ist deren Geschäft

und solange sich die "Nasen" das spiel kaufen und dadurch auch ihre Privatsphäre gleich mit dazu verkaufen, verkauft sich sogar sowas. Und das immer...
Ich muss schon zugeben, das ich mir diesmal nicht treu geblieben bin und das Game trotzdem zocke, ich schäme mich 
Falls sich aber per Update trotzdem noch was tut, die scheiss Fehler ausm Spiel Patchen und evtl die AGB/Eula whatever entschärfen, können wir uns hoffentlich aufn Schlachtfeld treffen. Ansonsten werde ich sehr bald diese Kackwurst vom PC werfen


----------



## Abufaso (30. Oktober 2011)

Nur mal so nebenbei: Auf Amazon hat BF3 jetzt die 2000 1 Stern Bewertungen erreicht.


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so nebenbei: Auf Amazon hat BF3 jetzt die 2000 1 Stern Bewertungen erreicht.



Tolle kiddie Action...

MfG


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle kiddie Action...
> 
> MfG



Einige Kommentare sind wirklich gut, trotzdem gibt es viele bescheuerte Kommentare. Was gefällt dir daran nicht?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Die Leute bei Amazon sind auch einfach nur bescheiden... Sie bewerten Origin und nicht BF3..


----------



## Sperrfeuer (31. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute bei Amazon sind auch einfach nur bescheiden... Sie bewerten Origin und nicht BF3..



Weil es BF3 nunmal nicht ohne Origin gibt, das ist schon legitim.

Bzw. Sollte man mal gucken, das die Mehrheit bei Spielspaß auch 5Sterne gibt, aber es wegen Origin zurecht abstraft.


----------



## evosociety (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Die Leute bei Amazon sind auch einfach nur bescheiden... Sie bewerten Origin und nicht BF3..


 
Und du hast es geschafft BF3 ohne Origin zu spielen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Das dürfte er dann aber hier nicht sagen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute bei Amazon sind auch einfach nur bescheiden... Sie bewerten Origin und nicht BF3..



Origin ist nunmal Bestandteil von Bf3 und ohne das läuft es auch nicht. Man bewertet das ganze Produkt und nicht einen Teil, immerhin zahlt man auch für das gesamte Produkt. 
Einige Kunden sagten, dass das Spiel super ist, aber Origin der Haken ist. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt gut, anders versteht es EA ja nicht.
Bei Anno 1404 war es doch nicht anders: Spiel gut, Kopierschutz beschissen.


----------



## evosociety (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das dürfte er dann aber hier nicht sagen.


 
Ach komm schon. 

Bei uns im Forum arbeiten sie wie dumm dran nen 1 Click Patch für Origin zu schreiben um es zu kastrieren, es soll wohl schlichtweg nicht möglich sein. Aber ich hab mich damit auch nicht groß artig beschäftigt.


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Einige Kommentare sind wirklich gut, trotzdem gibt es viele bescheuerte Kommentare. Was gefällt dir daran nicht?


Die Tatsache das nicht Inhalt bewertet sondern nur Frust abgelassen wird. Dafür gibt es die Foren!

p.s.: Was hier statt findet ist eine Art moderne Hexenjagd. Ohne jegliche belegbare Fakten, wird hier gegen etwas gewettert was viele gar nicht richtig verstehen, Stichwort Verknüpfung zu diversen Programmbibliotheken(DLL´s).

Ich sage nicht das ich es "wenn es denn belegbar so ist" für gut heiße aber momentan, nach Faktenlage, gibt es rein gar nichts, was die hiesigen Panikpost´s und Frustrezensionen bei Amazon legitimieren würde.

@seeefe
Was ist nun mit der Beantwortung meiner Frage???

"Naja, dann zeig doch mal welche privaten Daten ermittelt und weitergegeben wurden, ich bin da wirklich gespannt. 
"

MFG


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tatsache das nicht Inhalt bewertet sondern nur abgelssen wird. Dafür gibt es die Foren!
> 
> MFG



Stimmt. Trotzdem finde ich die Aktion gut, leider sind zu viele Bewertungen nicht sachlich und meist unangemessen. 
Tatsache ist auch, dass Origin ein Bestandteil des Inhalts ist. Aber  man sollte schon alles bewerten und nicht nur über einen Teil herziehen, da hast du Recht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Tatsache das nicht Inhalt bewertet sondern nur Frust abgelassen wird. Dafür gibt es die Foren!
> 
> p.s.: Was hier statt findet ist eine Art moderne Hexenjagd. Ohne jegliche belegbare Fakten, wird hier gegen etwas gewettert was viele gar nicht richtig verstehen, Stichwort Verknüpfung zu diversen Programmbibliotheken(DLL´s).
> 
> ...


 gucken sie sich die vorherigen posts an. da können sie sehen, welche privaten daten ermittelt wurden. es wurden nicht nur dlls durchsucht wie von ihnen behauptet. es wurden private ordner, die nicht mit origin zu tun haben, und sogar .exe dateien durchsucht
hier noch mal für sie die screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: da origin ein teil von bf3 ist, gehört es zum inhalt


----------



## Steffen G (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Wie kann man das nachsehen, wo origon alles zugreift das programm würde mich ma interesieren, ich will es mal selbst testen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Steffen G schrieb:


> Wie kann man das nachsehen, wo origon alles zugreift das programm würde mich ma interesieren, ich will es mal selbst testen.


 Process Monitor - Download - CHIP Online

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Steffen G (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Danke werde es gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Steffen G schrieb:


> Danke werde es gleich mal ausprobieren


 
Kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder hochladen, wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## Steffen G (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

bin gerade dabei was hochzuladen, auf persöhliche Datein hat es bei mir nicht zugefriffen, aber auf den Windowsordner, keine Ahnung ob das sein muss


----------



## Steffen G (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Hier ist nochmal eins.


----------



## Glan (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

EA nimmt offensichtlich ein beispiel am bundestrojaner. Eine schadsoftware an sich ist ein verbrechen, wenns aber der Staat sie nutzt, dann ist es guuuud.
So auch hier. Spyware an sich ist kriminell, wenn aber EA sie nutzt, dann ist sie guuud.


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> gucken sie sich die vorherigen posts an. da können sie sehen, welche privaten daten ermittelt wurden. es wurden nicht nur dlls durchsucht wie von ihnen behauptet. es wurden private ordner, die nicht mit origin zu tun haben, und sogar .exe dateien durchsucht
> hier noch mal für sie die screenshots:


 Wo werden private Daten ermittelt und an EA gesendet? Bitte zeigen Sie das auf. Ein Pozessmonitor welcher Funktionsverknüpfungen darstellt eignet sich dafür wohl kaum. 


> edit: da origin ein teil von bf3 ist, gehört es zum inhalt


Aha. Und Origin macht dann also 100% des Gesamtpaketes aus, was dann die über 2000 ein Sterne Bewertungen rechtfertigt??^^

Und hier nochmal zu Aufklärung bezüglichen des Prozessmonitores.:



> Deine Screenshots bestätigen meine Recherche.
> Allerdings musst du beachten, dass es sich hierbei nicht um eine Durchsuchung deiner Daten handelt.
> Bitte dazu einfach mal im Process Monitor unter Filter --> enable advanced output anhacken.
> Dann hier weiterlesen --> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=VS.85%29.aspx
> ...


 
Quelle dazu.

MfG


----------



## chogger (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

@ DaStash
Du möchtest EA wohl mit allen mittel verteidigen?

Fest steht, dass Origin alles mitbringt um diese Dinge (durchsuchen usw.) durchzuführen, ob sie derzeit schon durchgeführt werden steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Und durch die Eula soll man das auch noch akzeptieren!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



chogger schrieb:


> @ DaStash
> Du möchtest EA wohl mit allen mittel verteidigen?
> 
> Fest steht, dass Origin alles mitbringt um diese Dinge (durchsuchen usw.) durchzuführen, ob sie derzeit schon durchgeführt werden steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Und durch die Eula soll man das auch noch akzeptieren!


 
Und ihr versucht euch alles aus den Haaren zu ziehen um EA schlecht dastehen zulasssen.

zugegeben Origin bzw. die Eula ist schon ein Hammer, aber auch bei mir wurde NICHTS durchsucht und auch NICHTS versendet.
Zudem wurde die EULA von EA bereits stark geändert


----------



## UTDARKCTF (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Spioniert wird ja mittlerweile überall , deshalb hab ich schon lange meine Persönlichen Daten auf eine Externe Platte ausgelagert die ich dann anmache wenn ich Sie brauche bei abgeklemmten Lan Kabel . Mit meiner Klimbim Videosammlung kann auch keiner was Anfangen ....


----------



## McClaine (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

So,

hab gerade so 2h gespielt und im Hintergrund aufzeichnen lassen.
Weder vor, während oder nach dem Spiel war Origin ausserhalb seines Ordners unterwegs. Die Aufzeichnung ging ca 3Std lang und kein einziges mal wurden andere Daten gescannt als die, die Origin braucht.
Was man davon halten soll!? Im Moment denk ich mir, anscheinend is ja doch net so schlimm. 
Werde mal weiter beobachten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



McClaine schrieb:


> So,
> 
> hab gerade so 2h gespielt und im Hintergrund aufzeichnen lassen.
> Weder vor, während oder nach dem Spiel war Origin ausserhalb seines Ordners unterwegs. Die Aufzeichnung ging ca 3Std lang und kein einziges mal wurden andere Daten gescannt als die, die Origin braucht.
> ...



So war das bei mir auch und bis jetzt hat sich daran auch nichts geändert!


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (31. Oktober 2011)

Nur weil sie es jetzt noch nicht machen, heißt nicht das es auch in Zukunft die Füße still hält und der Client  nur auf die dementsrechenden Instructionsets vom Origin Server wartet, welcher dieses Feature freischaltet.


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> So war das bei mir auch und bis jetzt hat sich daran auch nichts geändert!


Ich sags ja, bis jetzt ist das alles nur unbelegte Panikmache und Fragen welche private Daten genau gesammelt/auspioniert und an EA geschickt werden, wollen/ können von den Verantwortlichen, @Seeefe, nicht beantwortet werden.

MfG


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Nur weil sie es jetzt noch nicht machen, heißt nicht das es auch in Zukunft die Füße still hält und der Client nur auf die dementsrechenden Instructionsets vom Origin Server wartet, welcher dieses Feature freischaltet.


 

Man kann auch darauf warten das Origin die Bombe, welche sich unwissend in deinem PC befindet, zündet. [/ironie off]

Also echt, langsam wird hier echt übertrieben. 
Hätte, wenn, aber und könnte...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> So war das bei mir auch und bis jetzt hat sich daran auch nichts geändert!


 
Trotzdem hat Origin immernoch die Möglichkeiten zu schnüffeln, der Code ist ja noch vorhanden. 
Es ist schön, dass Origin doch nicht so rumschnüffelt wie die meisten behaupten. Ein Punkt stört mich noch und das ist die AGB. Aber das betrifft nicht nur EA, sondern auch die ganzen anderen Unternehmen (Facebook), die ihre AGB nicht an das dt. Gesetz anpassen. Da muss was passieren, damit sowas wie bei Origin (am Anfang) nicht nochmal passiert.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



> Aha. Und Origin macht dann also 100% des Gesamtpaketes aus, was dann die über 2000 ein Sterne Bewertungen rechtfertigt??^^


bewertungen sind subjektiv. sprich: das sind die meinungen der menschen. und bekanntlich darf ja jeder eine eigenen meinung haben. außerdem kommt es drauf an, wie man seine prioritäten setzt. für manche ist der sp-teil wichtig, für andere der mp-teil. es gibt leute, die legen besonderen wert auf das spektrum von maps, fahrzeugen, waffen etc. und es gibt eine große masse an leuten, die an origin was auszusetzten haben (aus welchen gründen auch immer). und wie ich schon erwähnt habe ist origin ein teil von bf3. deshalb sind die 1-stern-bewertungen gerechtfertig, da diese die meinungen der menschen wiederspiegeln.


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Herjeh.... anders rum. In wiefern hilft mir eine "Origin ist ******* - 1 Sterne Bewertung" dabei das Produkt also BF3 inhaltlich für mich einordnen zu können?

MFG


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

man kan dann schon sagen, dass der origin-teil von bf3 nach den aussagen des bewerters ******* ist.
niemandem steht es zu, die prioritäten anderer in frage zu stellen. vill hat die person gerade wegen origin das produkt gekauft. das können wir nicht wissen. wir können nur vermuten
genauso gut hätte derjenige schreiben können "der sp-teil von bf3 ist *******" und eine 1-stern bewertung abgeben können. auch wenn bf3 EIGENTLICH ein mp-spiel ist.
und um noch mal ein beispiel zu geben. einer könnte bf3 mit einem stern bewerten und sagen "das hauptmenü gefällt mir nicht"
inwiefern dass meine entscheidung über den kauf des produkts beeinflusst muss ich selber beurteilen


----------



## McClaine (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

naja dafür sind genug gute 1Stern Bewertungen dabei, die extra aufs Spiel eingehen. Wenn ich mich fürs Game intressiere, werd ich mir doch mehr als die erste 1-Stern bewertung ansehen!?


----------



## chaosfett (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Was wollt ihr eigenlich??? DAs EA euch sagt was die schon alles haben ??? 

Origin hat die möglichkeit Daten zu sammeln die nicht´s mit seiner eigendlichen aufgabe zutun haben! Verstoß gegen Deutsches Recht !
EA nimmt sich  das "Recht" raus das auch noch in die ABG´s zuschreiben! Verstoß gegen Deutsches Recht !
Man hat keine Kontrolle mehr über die Daten die in die USA gesendet werden ! Verstoß gegen Deutsches Recht !

Die Bewertungen auf Amazon haben mit BF3 hat das im eigendlich nichts zutun aber da Origin für BF3 unabdingbar ist gehn die Bewertungen halt in die richtung 1* ! Das ist dann halt die Strafe die aus dem Vorgehen von EA resultiert!
Wenn man nicht auf die Gameserver kommen würde hätte das ja auch nichts mit dem Spiel zutun!


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



chaosfett schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr eigenlich??? DAs EA euch sagt was die schon alles haben ???
> 
> Origin hat die möglichkeit Daten zu sammeln die nicht´s mit seiner eigendlichen aufgabe zutun haben! Verstoß gegen Deutsches Recht !
> EA nimmt sich das "Recht" raus das auch noch in die ABG´s zuschreiben! Verstoß gegen Deutsches Recht !
> ...


Dann sabbel ins Forum, welche extra für solche Inhalte gedacht sind und nicht in die Produktbewertung!!
Das ist einfach nur Spam und erschwert "unnötig" den Nutzern, die sich gerne über den Inhalt eine Meinung bilden wollen, die Informationsaufnahme. Mehr nicht. 

MfG


----------



## chaosfett (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann sabbel ins Forum, welche extra für solche Inhalte gedacht sind und nicht in die Produktbewertung!!
> Das ist einfach nur Spam und erschwert "unnötig" den Nutzern, die sich gerne über den Inhalt eine Meinung bilden wollen, die Informationsaufnahme. Mehr nicht.
> 
> MfG


 

Was Bewertes du denn bei einem Spiel ???? Wohl Alles oder nur die Grafik...oder nur das Gameplay.....?????


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann sabbel ins Forum, welche extra für solche Inhalte gedacht sind und nicht in die Produktbewertung!!
> Das ist einfach nur Spam und erschwert "unnötig" den Nutzern, die sich gerne über den Inhalt eine Meinung bilden wollen, die Informationsaufnahme. Mehr nicht.
> 
> MfG


 anhand dieser bewertung eines kunden finde ich es gut, dass origin in die bewertung mit einfließt


> Zum Glück habe ich die ganzen Meinungen noch rechtzeitig gelesen.
> Habe mir das Spiel heut abend beim Pro Markt gekauft und zum glück noch nicht geöffnet!!!
> Werde es gleich morgen zurückgeben!!!!
> 
> Die reinste verarsche sowas!!!!


quelle: amazon


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man ein Produkt bewertet, dann gehört der Kopierschutz oder Zusatzsoftware die man installieren muss, zur Bewertung dazu, das ist ganz klar. Aber nur einen Stern zu geben ist dann doch arg übertrieben.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Produkt bewertet, dann gehört der Kopierschutz oder Zusatzsoftware die man installieren muss, zur Bewertung dazu, das ist ganz klar. Aber nur einen Stern zu geben ist dann doch arg übertrieben.


 
Leider verstehen die Publisher es nicht anders.


----------



## chaosfett (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Origin ist ja auch etwas arg übertrieben genau wie die AGB´s!!!! Es kommt ja immer auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit an! EA hat den Bogen weit überspannd!


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Oktober 2011)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:
			
		

> Leider verstehen die Publisher es nicht anders.



Das stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann sabbel ins Forum, welche extra für solche Inhalte gedacht sind und nicht in die Produktbewertung!!
> Das ist einfach nur Spam und erschwert "unnötig" den Nutzern, die sich gerne über den Inhalt eine Meinung bilden wollen, die Informationsaufnahme. Mehr nicht.
> 
> MfG


Wenn ich mir über den Inhalt eine Meinung bilden will, schaue ich aber nicht nur auf Amazon, sondern auch z.B. bei Tests, oder in einem Forum.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch wieder.


 

Das wichtigste ist doch, dass es sachlich und auf einem gewissen Niveau bleibt. Raubkopieren bringt in diesem Fall gar nichts. Es bringt allgemein nichts.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist doch, dass es sachlich und auf einem gewissen Niveau bleibt. Raubkopieren bringt in diesem Fall gar nichts. Es bringt allgemein nichts.


 
Das stimmt. Aber viele nutzen solche Kritik, um Raubkopien für sich selber zu legitimieren.


----------



## chaosfett (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

'Ich finde nur diese "Runter" spielen lächerlich!!! Hier wird gegen Deutsches Recht verstoßen und manche tun hier als wär das OK !!! Wenn mich einer Beklaut lass ich das jawohl auch nicht auf mir sitzen?!


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ich hoffe nur das durch diese miese Sache DICE etwas gelernt hat u sich mal überlegt wie es in der Zukunft mit EA aussieht!! denn eines währe klar,wenn ich etwas zu sagen hätte bei Dice,dann gäbe es so etwas nicht bei mir wie das zb mit Origin


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



chaosfett schrieb:


> Was Bewertes du denn bei einem Spiel ???? Wohl Alles oder nur die Grafik...oder nur das Gameplay.....?????


In wiefern rechtfertig das dann die Tatsache das über 2000 "Origin ist sch***** 1 Sternebewertung" abgegeben wurden?


MfG


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Oktober 2011)

a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe nur das durch diese miese Sache DICE etwas gelernt hat u sich mal überlegt wie es in der Zukunft mit EA aussieht!! denn eines währe klar,wenn ich etwas zu sagen hätte bei Dice,dann gäbe es so etwas nicht bei mir wie das zb mit Origin



Dice hat nichts zu sagen, die wurden von EA aufgekauft.


----------



## chaosfett (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DaStash schrieb:


> In wiefern rechtfertig das dann die Tatsache das über 2000 "Origin ist sch***** 1 Sternebewertung" abgegeben wurden?
> 
> 
> MfG


 
Das Zeigt doch wie man auf Origin reagiert ! Es ist unverzichtbar für´s  Spiel und macht das Spiel für viele damit unspielbar! Das ist genauso  wie ein Bug der das Spiel unspielbar macht! Nur Das Bug´s meistens vom  Entwickler kommen und nicht von Publischer! DICE tut mir einfach nur  Leid !


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DaStash schrieb:


> In wiefern rechtfertig das dann die Tatsache das über 2000 "Origin ist sch***** 1 Sternebewertung" abgegeben wurden?
> 
> 
> MfG


 dürfen die leute keine eigene meinung mehr haben?


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



chaosfett schrieb:


> Das Zeigt doch wie man auf Origin reagiert !


Dennoch wird nicht das Gesamtprodukt sondern nur ein winzig kleiner Teil davon bewertet und das alles andere als sachlich. Folglich, im Sinne einer Rezension ist das Spam und gehört nun mal in die dafür vorgesehen Forenbereiche.^^



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> dürfen die leute keine eigene meinung mehr haben?


Habe ich Gegenteiliges behauptet?

MfG


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

ja. und zwar durch die frage inwiefern dass die 1-sterne.bewertungen(meinungnen) rechtfertigt.
ABER: meinungen müssen nicht rechtfertigt werden. ich könnte z.b. sagen "apple ist *******" eine begründung wäre zwar angebracht, aber nicht zwingend notwendnig


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> ich könnte z.b. sagen "apple ist *******" eine begründung wäre zwar angebracht, aber nicht zwingend notwendnig


Und genau aus dem Grund gehört solch eine Meinung/Aussage/einseitige Wertung NICHT in eine Rezension, sondern in die dafür vorgesehen Foren.



> ja. und zwar durch die frage inwiefern dass die 1-sterne.bewertungen(meinungnen) rechtfertigt.


Und wo habe ich nun behauptet das Leute keine eigene Meinung mehr haben können??? 

MfG


----------



## chaosfett (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Rezension ? Da gehört alles rein! nicht nur der Spielspaß oder die Grafik ! Und vor allem die nachteil !!! Fast alle Bewerter schreiben rein das BF3 super ist aber das Origin nich auf wiegen kann ! 

Und im übrigen ist ein Forum zum Diskutieren und nicht um den Frust ab zulassen!


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



chaosfett schrieb:


> Fast alle Bewerter schreiben rein das BF3 super ist aber das Origin nich auf wiegen kann !


Aha, wenn es so wäre dürfte es kaum ein Sterne Bewertungen geben, dem ist aber nicht so und warum? Weil das Gros sich nur über Origin auslässt ohne dabei auf das Spiel und deren Inhalt an sich einzugehen und genau das nervt ungemein!

MfG


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DaStash schrieb:


> Und genau aus dem Grund gehört solch eine Meinung/Aussage/einseitige Wertung NICHT in eine Rezension, sondern in die dafür vorgesehen Foren.
> 
> MfG


 ihrer meinung nach gehöre solche meinungen nicht in eine rezension. meiner meinung nach schon, da es jedem selbst überlassen ist, eine begründung zu schreiben oder nicht


----------



## McClaine (31. Oktober 2011)

Legitim wäre wenn user das spiel spielen und dann eine sachliche Bewertung abgeben.
Zb Spielspass 3-5 Sterne denn das game ist gut- wenns richtig laufen würde lol...
Und in die allgemeine Bewertung kann man Origin mit einfliessen lassen.
 Dh mMn das User die das Spiel weder besitzen oder jemals gespielt haben, einfach nicht qualifiziert sind eine sachliche Bewertung abzugeben... 
Deshalb verfälscht sich die Bewertung auch so, denn das Spiel selbst ist sicherlich nicht nur 1Stern wert, Origin vllt schon


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> ihrer meinung nach gehöre solche meinungen nicht in eine rezension. meiner meinung nach schon, da es jedem selbst überlassen ist, eine begründung zu schreiben oder nicht


 Wenn man nur mehr als den Punkt bewertet ist es doch etwas ganz anderes, siehe meinen vorletzten Post. Aber genau das machen die meisten.

MfG


----------



## RubinRaptoR (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Also wer Amazon-Bewertungen/-Rezensionen eines Produktes als aussagekräftig befindet, der kann auch gleich in den örtlichen Elektronik-Markt gehen und sich die Bewertungen/Rezensionen des Verkäufers anhören
Geschweige denn, dass man sich (über mehrere Seiten bereits) darüber aufregen muss, dass ein Produkt seiner Meinung nach zu schlecht bewertet wurde...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DaStash schrieb:


> Aha, wenn es so wäre dürfte es kaum ein Sterne Bewertungen geben, dem ist aber nicht so und warum? Weil das Gros sich nur über Origin auslässt ohne dabei auf das Spiel und deren Inhalt an sich einzugehen und genau das nervt ungemein!
> 
> MfG


 wie gesagt. da origin ein teil von bf3 ist sind 1-stern-bewertungen gerechtfertigt.


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



McClaine schrieb:


> Legitim wäre wenn user das spiel spielen und dann eine sachliche Bewertung abgeben.
> Zb Spielspass 3-5 Sterne denn das game ist gut- wenns richtig laufen würde lol...
> Und in die allgemeine Bewertung kann man Origin mit einfliessen lassen.
> Dh mMn das User die das Spiel weder besitzen oder jemals gespielt haben, einfach nicht qualifiziert sind eine sachliche Bewertung abzugeben...
> Deshalb verfälscht sich die Bewertung auch so, denn das Spiel selbst ist sicherlich nicht nur 1Stern wert, Origin vllt schon


Völlig richtig!

MFG


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



> Legitim wäre wenn user das spiel spielen und dann eine sachliche Bewertung abgeben.
> Zb Spielspass 3-5 Sterne denn das game ist gut- wenns richtig laufen würde lol...
> Und in die allgemeine Bewertung kann man Origin mit einfliessen lassen.
> Dh mMn das User die das Spiel weder besitzen oder jemals gespielt haben,  einfach nicht qualifiziert sind eine sachliche Bewertung abzugeben...
> ...


wenn man bf3 zerlegen würde, kämen ganz viele unterpunkte raus, hier mal ein paar davon:
-sp
-mp
-gameplay
-origin
-grafik
-sound
-etc.
jetzt kommt es drauf an, prioritäten zu setzten. welcher unterpunkt hat welchen stellenwert? hier mal ein beispiel, welches einen 1-stern-bewertung rechtfertigen würde (mMn etwas übertrieben dargestellt):
-sp 1%
-mp 1%
-gameplay 1%
-origin 95%
-grafik 1%
-sound 1%
und wenn man bei so einer verteilung also origon ******* finden würde, wäre es vollkommen egal wie gut die anderen punkte sind


----------



## McClaine (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann den Zorn schon verstehen...
Ich selbst schaute auch erst mal blöd als ich das alles las - und dabei lief schon bf3 xD...
Aber wie ich schon schrieb hat bei mir zumindest Origin bisher nix böses angestellt.

Was genau nun Origin macht ist ja bisher mehr Vermutung als Tatsache, ausser den geposteten Screens.
Ich selbst mach mir aber lieber mein eigenes Bild bevor ich auf andere höre.

Tatsache ist auch das die Amazon Bewertungen - falls inhaltlich iwas vom Spiel aufgezählt wird - ernst zunehmend sind aber leider auch etliche dabei sind die man nicht für voll nehmen kann. Ob sich der Käufer daraus sein eigenes Bild machen kann und sich für kauf/nicht kaufen entscheidet, ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen.


Aber meine Meinung: 
Klar gehört Origin dazu, die AGB sind total fürn arsch und Gesetzeswidrig, aber leider kann man die meisten Amazon Bewertungen nicht ganz für Voll nehmen, da nicht das Spiel ansich sondern eher die AGB/Eula sowie Origin bewertet wird...

MfG


Edit 
Verstehe dich scho Ali.
Aber diese Bewertungen verfälschen die Realität.
Klar ist Origin mitsamt den AGB ******** und sicherlich gehört sich das in ner Bewertung angesprochen, aber doch nicht in diesem umfang?!


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



McClaine schrieb:


> Aber meine Meinung:
> Klar gehört Origin dazu, die AGB sind total fürn arsch und Gesetzeswidrig, aber leider kann man die meisten Amazon Bewertungen nicht ganz für Voll nehmen, da nicht das Spiel ansich sondern eher die AGB/Eula sowie Origin bewertet wird...
> 
> MfG
> ...


Genau richtig.

Leider trifft das eben auf die meisten der "ein Sterne Bewertungen" zu.

MfG


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

ich kanns verstehen, wenn man die rezesnionen kritisiert, ich selbs mache es auch , auch wenns man meinen posts nicht entnehmen kann. ich hab bf3 schon gespiel (bei einem freund) und finde das spiel (abgesehen von origin) richtig gut


----------



## McClaine (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub halt das es für amazon Kunden nicht gerade förderlich ist, wenn 2000 Rezensionen nur vom scheiss Origin handeln. 
Spielinfos müssen dabei sein, auch wenn die Info zu Origin sicherlich sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (31. Oktober 2011)

www.ea.com/de/news/neuigkeiten-zu-den-ea-lizenzvereinbarungen-bei-origin&h=3AQHR5QSn&refid=52

Versucht da jemand Schadensbegrenzung? XD


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

server kann nicht gefunden werden...


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ich such grad noch das Video, BF3 war aber grad bei RTL II in den News. Haupthema war das Datensammeln


----------



## Nosferatu05 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Habe das grade erst im TV gehört und solche Spiele sind eh nicht mein Ding. Zu schnell für mich als Opa  Aber optisch sieht es gut aus und ich würde höchstens den Story-Mode spielen. Jedenfalls habe ich mir diesen Anfangspost durchgelesen und war echt beedindruckt von dem Widerstand der an den Tag gelegt wird. Worauf ich aber hinaus möchte beinhaltet ein paar Fragen.

Wer in der heutigen Zeit einem anderen einen Trojaner, Spyware oder sonstwas auf den PC spielt kann strafrechtlich belangt werden, sofern es auffällt. Wieso darf die Spieleindustrie also ganz offensichtlich in die Privatsphäre des Konsumenten eingreifen und Daten erheben, von denen der Nutzer nichtmal weiß was damit angestellt wird? Außerdem interessiert mich, ob der Nutzer schon vor dem Kauf weiß, was diese Software eigentlich anstellt. Hat man ein Umtauschrecht, sofern diese Software mit dem was sie anrichtet, auf der Verpackung nicht ausreichend beschrieben wird? Steht dort überhaupt irgendwas?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

die spieleindustrie kann das machen, weil die regierung nichts dagegen macht (warum auch immer [korruption])
es gibt nutzer, die von origin vor dem kauf (manchmal auch nach dem kauf) keine ahnung haben, aber ich glaub dass eine vielzahl von käufern wissen, worauf sie sich einlassen.
da die agb von origin gesetzteswiedrig ist, können sie EIGENTLICH das produkt problemlos umtauschen


----------



## Arvalos (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ich habe mich nun auch mal durch das ganze Thema hier gekämpft und mich zwischendurch sofort daran gemacht zu schauen was Origin bei mir alles so anschaut.

Vorweg sei gesagt das ich an meinem Gaming Rechner KEIN I-net habe! Liegt wohl oder übel an der schwachen Verbindung an meinen Wohnort(kein DSL) aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich habe den Rechner vor kurzem erst neu aufgesetzt und dadurch war’s nun auch recht einfach nen schnellen Überblick über Origin zu bekommen und die interessanten Dinge zu analysieren.

Sehr interessant ist das Origin in anderen Spielen sehr gezielt in den grafischen Datenbereiche geht, sprich in Shaderordner oder ähnliches. Was dafür spricht, dass hauptsächlich die Hardwareebene gescannt wird.

Auf meine Video und Musikdaten wird gar nicht zugegriffen. (Ist auch gar nix da außer die Windowsstandards xD).

Hauptsächlich treibt sich Origin in meinem Fall in der Registry rum und dort im speziellen in Controller bzw. Hardware(Video) und IP! registries.
Natürlich ist das bislang nur eine Momentaufnahme und keiner kann einem versichern was nicht schon angeschaut wurde bzw. noch angeschaut wird. Ich war zwischendurch auch sehr aufgebracht und war stark in dem Gedanken das Spiel (in meinem Fall Fifa) zurückzubringen. Das ganze hat mich nun insoweit erstmal beruhigt. Letztendlich ist es für mich persönlich momentan noch eh egal da Origin gar nicht die Möglichkeit bekommt Daten zu übertragen, da kein I-net 

Bevor hier wieder gemosert wird. Ich sehe es auch so dass so was absolut no go ist. Es verstößt klar gegen das deutsche Recht und gehört davor schnell verboten. Wenn ich das ganze vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich wohl trotz meiner jetzigen Erkenntniss den kauf so nicht getätigt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Gaggle27 (31. Oktober 2011)

rAveN_13 schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle: SPIEGEL ONLINE Forum - Electronic Arts: Spiele-Gigant will Kunden ausspionieren - Seite 15
> 
> Jeder der ein Problem damit hat, sollte EA einfach meiden. Irgendwann merkt es auch der letzte Manager...



Weiß jemand wo der Typ das her hat, der es bei spiegel online geschrieben hat??


----------



## DaStash (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Um mal ein wenig Sachlichkeit in die Debatte zu bringen hier mal ein Betrag, auf Grundlage einer Klarstellung, die die Tatbestände, welche versucht werden durch den Prozessmonitor zu suggerieren, klarstellt und mit der Fehlbehauptung aufräumt das Origin private Daten wie Steuererklärungen ausliest oder mit dem Amazon Webshop kommuniziert.:

-----
"Im Rahmen des Protests wird auch viel Panikmache betrieben. So hieß es von Usern, Origin kommuniziere mit dem Amazon Shop oder lese die Dateien anderer Programme (u.a. eine Steuererklärungs-Software) aus. Dies wurde mit Bildern und Videos dokumentiert.

Auf der Protestseite TheOrigin.de wurde nun die Mail eines Software-Entwicklers veröffentlicht, der die Fehlinterpretationen bei diesen Behauptungen entlarvt. So kommuniziert Origin nicht etwa mit dem Amazon Shop sondern mit den Amazon Web Services, über die Amazon anderen Firmen z.B. Speicher (sogenannte Cloud) anbietet, was eben auch EA nutzt - und was nichts mit dem Shop zu tun hat. Auch liest Origin die Dateien der anderen Programme nicht ein, sondern erstellt vermutlich nur einen Verzeichnisbaum und liest dabei die Dateinamen(!) nicht deren Inhalt aus (so ist es auch auf den mutmaßlichen Beweisvideos zu sehen). Auch das ein normales Verhalten, wenn Origin z.B. nach installierten Origin-Spielen sucht.

Bei aller angebrachten Kritik sollte man also nicht in Panik verfallen und glauben, EA interessiere sich z.B. plötzlich für unsere Steuererklärungen."
-----

Quelle zur Klarstellung
Ursprungsquelle

MfG


----------



## speddy411 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ausschalten kann man gar nix. Ich habe Origin heute mittag noch in einer VM mit Proxy getestet und konnte weder etwas ausschalten noch erkennen dass Origin nichts mehr ausspäht.
Wer will kann mein Log haben und sich das selber mal angucken.


----------



## winpoet88 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Also ich verzichte auf BF3, obwohl ich es sehr gerne gespielt hätte. Ich sehe aber nicht ein, wozu EA all diese Daten braucht zumal EA dies auf den Konsolen ja wohl auch anders handhabt. Oder kennt ihr jemanden, der auf seiner Konsole seine Steuerklärung hat ??


Grüsse Winpo8T


----------



## McClaine (1. November 2011)

Schöner link dastash.
Konnte selber ja auch (noch) nichts besonderes feststellen.

Aber echt da Wahnsinn wie weit sich diese Aktion schon zieht.
Wenn das schon so beim Start des ubilaunchers so massiv stattgefunden hätte, wäre auch dieser shice vielleicht schon längst verbannt worden...


----------



## C0x (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

einfach bf3 an valve (steam) verkaufen xD


----------



## Gaggle27 (1. November 2011)

Aber was spät Origin denn jetzt genau aus? Auch den Facebook Account usw.?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Aber was spät Origin denn jetzt genau aus? Auch den Facebook Account usw.?



Das weiß niemand, glaube ich, alle Argumente beruhen hier auf Sachen die sie irgendwo gelesen haben...

Bei mir macht Origin gar nichts, Origin ist nur in seinem Verzeichnis.


----------



## spionkaese (1. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Das weiß niemand, glaube ich, alle Argumente beruhen hier auf Sachen die sie irgendwo gelesen haben...
> 
> Bei mir macht Origin gar nichts, Origin ist nur in seinem Verzeichnis.



Bei mir auch, wo anders kann es auch garnicht hin


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das weiß niemand, glaube ich, alle Argumente beruhen hier auf Sachen die sie irgendwo gelesen haben...
> 
> Bei mir macht Origin gar nichts, Origin ist nur in seinem Verzeichnis.


 also meine argumente beruhen auf den agb und auf der tatsache, dass ea damit gegen DEUTSCHE GESETZE verstößt. ob die jetzt wirklich daten sammlen/ausspähen/klaun etc. juckt mich vorerst nicht, solange gegen unserer gesetze verstoßen wird.


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> also meine argumente beruhen auf den agb und auf der tatsache, dass ea damit gegen DEUTSCHE GESETZE verstößt. ob die jetzt wirklich daten sammlen/ausspähen/klaun etc. juckt mich vorerst nicht, solange gegen unserer gesetze verstoßen wird.


Ich denke deine Argumente beruhen auf die Prozeessmanager screens von seeefe, welche ja schon sachlich aufgeshclüsselt wurden? Was denn nun?

MFG


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

das ist nebensächlich. primär geht um die gesetzte. das hab ich auch am anfang diese threads gesagt, aber da mir (fast) niemand zugehört hat hab ich "umgeschaltet"


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. November 2011)

Eben. Die EULA ist ganz offensichtlich in vielen Punkten nicht mit deutschem Recht vereinbar.

Das Argument "wenn es dich stört, kauf es halt nicht" ist damit hinfällig und müsste eher "wenn es gegen unsere Gesetze verstößt, kannst du es halt nicht verkaufen" heißen.


----------



## Verminaard (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Einen Verkaufsstop wollen die Leute doch auch nicht.
Die wollen BF3 daddeln nur ohne Origin.

EA muesste Origin dem deutschen Recht anpassen, damit es hier verkauft werden duerfte.
Aber das wird auch zu wenig sein, weil Origin ja noch immer da ist.

Hat sich eigentlich schon einer der Gesetzgeber mal schon dazu geaeussert?


----------



## Dynamitarde (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Stand 31.10.2011

Quelle: 31.10.11 - Electronic Arts reagiert auf Kritik an Origin-Nutzungsbedingungen | c't


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Stand 31.10.2011
> 
> Quelle: 31.10.11 - Electronic Arts reagiert auf Kritik an Origin-Nutzungsbedingungen | c't


 

Ist doch gut, dann hört endlich mal das übertriebene geheule auf.
Dass die Peripherie gescannt wird ist auch gut, macht übrigens Steam , alle anderen Platformen und Spiele auch


----------



## Dynamitarde (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Stand 1.11.2011

Quelle: 01.11.11 - Electronic Arts Deutschland äußert sich zu Spyware-Vorwürfen | c't



Edit: Ein kleiner Auszug : Weder nutze noch installiere das Unternehmen Spyware auf den PCs der Nutzer. Auf Informationen wie etwa Bilder, Dokumente oder persönliche Daten, die nichts mit der Ausführung des Origin-Programms auf dem System des Spielers zu tun haben, werde weder zugegriffen noch würden sie gesammelt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, dann hört endlich mal das übertriebene geheule auf.
> Dass die Peripherie gescannt wird ist auch gut, macht übrigens Steam , alle anderen Platformen und Spiele auch


 die jetzige, überarbeitete eula ist immernoch verbesserungs bedürftig. um mal ein beispiel zu nennen:


> "die Anwendung automatisch Lizenzrechte für einige oder alle EA-Produkte  prüfen kann, ohne Sie separat darüber zu benachrichtigen".


----------



## eVoX (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

ALLE schön lesen, besonders den Origin-Teil!: Battlefield 3 - Fünf Millionen Verkäufe - Technik-Tipp - Origin


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> die jetzige, überarbeitete eula ist immernoch verbesserungs bedürftig. um mal ein beispiel zu nennen:



Ja und wo liegt das Problem? Origin ist eine Plattform von EA. Du hast nicht das Recht illegale Software / Games zu benutzen.
Auch du hast Gesetze inzuhalten nicht nur EA.


----------



## Dynamitarde (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja und wo liegt das Problem? Origin ist eine Plattform von EA. Du hast nicht das Recht illegale Software / Games zu benutzen.
> Auch du hast Gesetze inzuhalten nicht nur EA.


 
Deswegen hat EA noch lange nicht das Recht dein Computer danach zu durchforsten.


----------



## wheeler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

tun sie ja auch nicht,oder hast du den bericht nicht gelesen


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



eVoX schrieb:


> ALLE schön lesen, besonders den Origin-Teil!: Battlefield 3 - Fünf Millionen Verkäufe - Technik-Tipp - Origin


Das versuche ich ja die ganze Zeit schon zu kommunizieren aber anscheinend besteht kein Bedarf daran sachliche Richtigstellungen zu beachten, man mag sich viel lieber aufregen. Böser Publisher...^^

MfG


----------



## Verminaard (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja und wo liegt das Problem? Origin ist eine Plattform von EA. Du hast nicht das Recht illegale Software / Games zu benutzen.
> Auch du hast Gesetze inzuhalten nicht nur EA.



Das will doch hier keiner wissen.
Wichtig ist nur das man selbst alles machen kann ohne jemals Konsequenzen zu erfahren.

Fakt ist aber, wenn EA alles dem deutschen Recht (oder schweizer oder oesterreichischem Recht) entsprechend macht, kann man durchaus Origin kritisieren, aber was hier abgezogen wird.
Im Zweifel laesst man halt die Finger von EA Produkten, weis nicht wo da das Problem ist.


----------



## Ashton (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



eVoX schrieb:


> ALLE schön lesen, besonders den Origin-Teil!: Battlefield 3 - Fünf Millionen Verkäufe - Technik-Tipp - Origin


 
Was soll der Quark? Du meinst doch nicht im ernst, dass eine Battlefield 3 Seite, objektiv ist? 
Fakt ist nunmal das die EULA von Origin gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verstößt. Das ist unabhängig davon ob euch eure eigenen Daten was wert sind oder scheinbar total egal. Die neue Erklärung ist doch auch nur reine Augenwischerei. Bisschen Wortrumdreherei etc.
Das Programm ist dasgleiche geblieben und hat immernoch dasgleiche Potential.
Ich warte ab bis sich EA da mal richtig bewegt und nicht paar Sätze anders formuliert.


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Ashton schrieb:


> Was soll der Quark? Du meinst doch nicht im ernst, dass eine Battlefield 3 Seite, objektiv ist?
> Fakt ist nunmal das die EULA von Origin gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verstößt. Das ist unabhängig davon ob euch eure eigenen Daten was wert sind oder scheinbar total egal. Die neue Erklärung ist doch auch nur reine Augenwischerei. Bisschen Wortrumdreherei etc.
> Das Programm ist dasgleiche geblieben und hat immernoch dasgleiche Potential.
> Ich warte ab bis sich EA da mal richtig bewegt und nicht paar Sätze anders formuliert.



Hast du überhaupt gelesen was dort steht?

MfG


----------



## Ashton (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Nein lesen wird doch überbewertet. Du scheinst ja auch nicht gelesen zu haben.


----------



## wheeler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Ashton schrieb:


> Nein lesen wird doch überbewertet.



immer schön beratungs resistent bleiben


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



wheeler schrieb:


> immer schön beratungs resistent bleiben


Das ist hier schon teilweise Frontal21 Niveau. 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ashton, jedes Programm mit updatefuntkion hat genau dasselbe Potenzial wie Origin und könnte Spyware nachladen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja und wo liegt das Problem? Origin ist eine Plattform von EA. Du hast nicht das Recht illegale Software / Games zu benutzen.
> Auch du hast Gesetze inzuhalten nicht nur EA.


 ich halte mich an die gesetze und habe keine illigalen dateien auf meinem rechner. ea verletzt die gesetze, denn es ist gesetzlich vorgesehen, dass eine prüfung der lizens angekündigt werden muss. in der agb steht allerdings, dass ea sich dass recht vorbehält, OHNE ankündigung eine prüfung durchzuführen
auch wenn ich illegale dateien aufm rechner hätte, hätte ea nicht das recht, meinen rechner unangekündigt zu durchkämmen


----------



## Pokerclock (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Hier werden bitte keine "Patches" verlinkt oder Anfragen danach gestellt, die Schutzmaßnahmen umgehen können. Danke.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Google dein Freund


----------



## omega™ (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ich muss ja sagen, hatte von Anfang an Origins in einer Sandbox laufen, nun hatte ich spaßeshalber mal gestern die Sandbox deaktiviert und nachgeschaut, wo Origins alles drauf zugreift.
Bei mir nur auf D:\ ; D:\Games ; D:\Games\Origins ; D:\Games\Origins Games und auf der Festplatte "D" befindet sich nichts anderes als eben der Ordner Games und in diesem Ordner sind nur Orgins und Steam.
Bisher hab ich noch nicht gesehn, dass Origins bei mir auf andere Ordner zugreift(laut anderen Quellen + Screenshots greift Origins auch auf "C" usw.. zu).

//: Okay "C" wird auch ausgelesen, aber nur in dem von Origin erstellten Ordner.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



			
				omega™;3595885 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss ja sagen, hatte von Anfang an Origins in einer Sandbox laufen, nun hatte ich spaßeshalber mal gestern die Sandbox deaktiviert und nachgeschaut, wo Origins alles drauf zugreift.
> Bei mir nur auf D:\ ; D:\Games ; D:\Games\Origins ; D:\Games\Origins Games und auf der Festplatte "D" befindet sich nichts anderes als eben der Ordner Games und in diesem Ordner sind nur Orgins und Steam.
> Bisher hab ich noch nicht gesehn, dass Origins bei mir auf andere Ordner zugreift(laut anderen Quellen + Screenshots greift Origins auch auf "C" usw.. zu).
> 
> //: Okay "C" wird auch ausgelesen, aber nur in dem von Origin erstellten Ordner.


 

Sehr interessant. Aber Achtung : Jetzt kommt der Troll, welcher seinen Lebenslauf im Origin Games Ordner abspeichern will


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

So, schaut auf die Main. Da wird jetzt auch mit euren "Prozessmonitor-Beweisen" aufgeräumt, so wie es hier schon ein paar Wenige die ganze Zeit versuchen darzustellen.
EA-Origin: Kritik an Kritikern - News auf theorigin.de analysiert angebliche Process Monitor-Beweisebattlefield 3, ea origin 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Endlich, auf sowas habe ich gewartet! Einfach absolut lächerlich wie paranoid gewisse Leute sind!
Ich habs vom ersten verfügbaren Tag an gespielt und bin froh nicht so viele Ranks aufholen zu müssen.


----------



## omega™ (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ich werd das Spiel nun auch ohne Sandbox spielen, hatte diese nur drauf da ich zwiegespalten war und das Programm Process Monitor noch nicht kannte


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



			
				omega™;3595885 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss ja sagen, hatte von Anfang an Origins in einer Sandbox laufen, nun hatte ich spaßeshalber mal gestern die Sandbox deaktiviert und nachgeschaut, wo Origins alles drauf zugreift.
> Bei mir nur auf D:\ ; D:\Games ; D:\Games\Origins ; D:\Games\Origins Games und auf der Festplatte "D" befindet sich nichts anderes als eben der Ordner Games und in diesem Ordner sind nur Orgins und Steam.
> Bisher hab ich noch nicht gesehn, dass Origins bei mir auf andere Ordner zugreift(laut anderen Quellen + Screenshots greift Origins auch auf "C" usw.. zu).
> 
> //: Okay "C" wird auch ausgelesen, aber nur in dem von Origin erstellten Ordner.


 ist ja schön und gut. leider ist die agb immernoch (hoffe in der zukunft nicht mehr) gesetzeswiedrig. und solange das nicht geändert wird, werde ich gegen origin protestieren.
ich will auch endlich mit bf3 anfangen, aber nach dem jetzigen stand der dinge wird das nichts.
origin werde ich auch auf eine seperate partition installieren, auch wenn die agb den gesetzen angepasst werden


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> ist ja schön und gut. leider ist die agb immernoch (hoffe in der zukunft nicht mehr) gesetzeswiedrig. und solange das nicht geändert wird, werde ich gegen origin protestieren.
> ich will auch endlich mit bf3 anfangen, aber nach dem jetzigen stand der dinge wird das nichts.


1.) Eula, nicht AGB und
2.) Sind grundlegend keine EULA´s in Deutschland 100%ig gesetzeskonform.

Also warum jetzt hier auf einmal so ein Wind?

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Lese die AGB's nie durch, hauptsache zocken


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) Eula, nicht AGB und
> 2.) Sind grundlegend keine EULA´s in Deutschland 100%ig gesetzeskonform.
> 
> Also warum jetzt hier auf einmal so ein Wind?
> ...


1.) ja schuldigung, verwchsle beide begriffe immer.
2.) behaupte ich sowas nicht

ich mache so einen wind, weil ich bf3 mehr als jedes andere spiel spielen will (außer dota) und mich die gesetzeswiedrigkeit dementsprechend mehr stört


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> ich mache so einen wind, weil ich bf3 mehr als jedes andere spiel spielen will (außer dota) und mich die gesetzeswiedrigkeit dementsprechend mehr stört


 
Spätestens nach dem Artikel auf der Main dachte ich, endlich Ruhe, aber du willst es nicht begreifen das Origin keine Spyware ist und das Origin seine EA-Spiele auf dem Rechner auf Echtheit überprüft. Ich begrüsse solche Features als ehrlicher Spieler. Wieso sollen Leute gratis spielen können und ich zahle? Die sollen auch zahlen und für die BF4-Entwicklungskosten beitragen  

Viel Spass mit deinen Paragraphen ich spiele jetzt mal eine Runde  Origin anwerfen und joinen, läuft bei mir unter Windows 8 wie geschmiert. Origin ist echt klasse!


----------



## Betschi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Glücklicherweise hat Razor einen "Patch" rausgebracht, der das Spielen im Multiplayer ohne Origin möglich macht. Wäre interessant zu wissen, was EA dazu sagt. Vielleicht hebt sich Spyware durch Crack auf


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Betschi schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise hat Razor einen "Patch" rausgebracht, der das Spielen im Multiplayer ohne Origin möglich macht. Wäre interessant zu wissen, was EA dazu sagt. Vielleicht hebt sich Spyware durch Crack auf


 
Origin ist keine Spyware du solltest dich besser informieren. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Razor einen Trojaner in den Patch integriert hat ist da grösser


----------



## Betschi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ne ist keine Spyware, darum sucht Origin im Steuerprogramm. Ist klar Und wieso sollte Razer einen Trojaner integrieren? Damit schadet er sich selber. Gibt ja noch andere (Skidrow, Reloaded, etc.)


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Betschi schrieb:


> Ne ist keine Spyware, darum sucht Origin im Steuerprogramm. Ist klar Und wieso sollte Razer einen Trojaner integrieren? Damit schadet er sich selber. Gibt ja noch andere (Skidrow, Reloaded, etc.)


 
Macht es nicht lies mal auf der main. Wie gesagt solltest du dich besser informieren.

Link zum Artikel auf der Main
EA-Origin: Kritik an Kritikern - News auf theorigin.de analysiert angebliche Process Monitor-Beweisebattlefield 3, ea origin
Solange bei dir das Spiel so läuft,  Bis EA die Logindaten (zeitstempel) von Origin mit denen vom  Battlelog vergleichen  wäre wohl nicht so schwer das zu überprüfen.


----------



## Betschi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Meinetwegen Aber sucht Origian auch nach Warez, also ob man gecrackte Spiele hat?


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Betschi schrieb:


> Meinetwegen Aber sucht Origian auch nach Warez, also ob man gecrackte Spiele hat?


 
So wies steht überprüft es Lizenzen von installierten EA Spielen.
Ohne echte Vollversion oder eher KEY kannst du von den neueren Titeln fast keinen Online spielen von daher lohnt es sich mMn auch nicht wirklich gecrackte Spiele aufm Rechner zu haben. Ich mache es nicht, dürfe aber hier in der Schweiz zumindest herunterladen
z.B. NFS Underground + Crack würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt in den Originordner installieren 


Quelle: PC Games 
http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3...ern-die-Verunsicherung-unserer-Kunden-852067/



Wir haben die Endnutzer-Lizenzvereinbarung von Origin aktualisiert, um im Interesse unserer Spieler mehr Klarheit zu schaffen. Die aktualisierten Origin Lizenzvereinbarungen sind hier einsehbar: http://store.origin.com/store/eade/de_DE/html/pbPage.EULA_DE


Origin ist keine Spyware. Weder nutzen noch installieren wir Spyware auf den PCs unserer Nutzer. Origin erfasst in begrenztem Umfang Informationen, die notwendig sind, um Nutzern das Kaufen, Herunterladen, Zugreifen und Spielen von Games und Spiele-Inhalten zu ermöglichen. 


Die Informationen werden zudem benötigt, um Online-Verbindungen mit anderen Spielern herzustellen sowie Inhalte und Software-Updates direkt auszuliefern. Die Daten werden auch dazu genutzt, das Auftreten kleinerer Software-Fehler sofort zu erkennen und auszubessern. 


Auf Informationen wie etwa Bilder, Dokumente oder persönliche Daten, die nichts mit der Ausführung des Origin-Programms auf dem System des Spielers zu tun haben, wird weder von uns zugegriffen noch werden sie von uns gesammelt. 


Alle Informationen, die wir mit Origin erheben und nutzen, stellen sicher, dass unsere Kunden so einfach wie möglich auf ihre Spiele zugreifen und dabei den vollen Service und das beste Spielerlebnis genießen können, das EA zu bieten hat.



EA nimmt den Datenschutz seiner Nutzer sehr ernst. Wir haben alle Vorkehrungen getroffen, um die persönlichen und anonym erhobenen Nutzerdaten zu schützen. Die Lizenzvereinbarungen von Origin entsprechen branchenüblichen Datenschutzerklärungen, wie sie von vielen anderen populären Web Services verwendet werden. 


Soweit erforderlich werden wir selbstverständlich mit den zuständigen staatlichen Stellen zusammenarbeiten um sicherzustellen, dass unsere Richtlinien gesetzeskonform sind und bleiben."


----------



## Betschi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ist ja super, dass du auch in der Schweiz wohnst wie ich Dann wäre Origin wirklich nichts für mich


----------



## omega™ (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ohne hier einen auf Moderator zu machen, aber verweise auf Warez Gruppen haben hier im Forum nichts zu suchen.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

fail


----------



## omega™ (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> fail


 
Das hat nichts mit "failen" zu tun, dass ist ne Tatsache, naja aber "Jedem das Seine".
Ihr müsst dann mit eventuell enstehenden Konsequenzen klarkommen und nicht nachher rumheulen warum Punkte oder sonstwas im Profil stehen.


----------



## McClaine (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

naja dann daddl ich mal weiter. Die Bugs im Game und viele Sachen kotzen micht richtig an, aber das Positive is minderstens gleich auf, kann nich mehr aufhören 
Trotzdem is die Eula immer noch sehr schwammig mMn, aber soweit hat Stash schon recht, schwammig und Gesetzeswiedrig sind so einige, nicht nur von EA... schade aber soweit sind wir schon


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



			
				omega™;3596527 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat nichts mit "failen" zu tun, dass ist ne Tatsache, naja aber "Jedem das Seine".
> Ihr müsst dann mit eventuell enstehenden Konsequenzen klarkommen und nicht nachher rumheulen warum Punkte oder sonstwas im Profil stehen.



Hallo gehts noch? Ich habe keine Gruppen hier aufgezählt und verherrlicht schon gar nicht.
Wenn du meinen Text lesen würdest, wüsstest du dass ich das Thema eben nicht befürworte! Lesen hilft.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



omega™ schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit "failen" zu tun, dass ist ne Tatsache, naja aber "Jedem das Seine".
> Ihr müsst dann mit eventuell enstehenden Konsequenzen klarkommen und nicht nachher rumheulen warum Punkte oder sonstwas im Profil stehen.



Er ist ja auch GEGEN runterladen, obwohl man es teilweise DARF, also hör auf hier den grossen Macker zu spielen..


----------



## omega™ (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ich spiel hier keinen Macker, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, naja spiel ich halt weiter den Macker
@Kühlerprofi: Schön das du dich auch immer grad angesprochen fühlen musst.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ich will ja nicht auf Mod machen, aber das ist alles OT.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Spätestens nach dem Artikel auf der Main dachte ich, endlich Ruhe, aber du willst es nicht begreifen das Origin keine Spyware ist und das Origin seine EA-Spiele auf dem Rechner auf Echtheit überprüft. Ich begrüsse solche Features als ehrlicher Spieler. Wieso sollen Leute gratis spielen können und ich zahle? Die sollen auch zahlen und für die BF4-Entwicklungskosten beitragen
> 
> Viel Spass mit deinen Paragraphen ich spiele jetzt mal eine Runde  Origin anwerfen und joinen, läuft bei mir unter Windows 8 wie geschmiert. Origin ist echt klasse!


 sie wollen wohl nicht begreifen, dass origin gesetzeswiedrig ist. ea darf die ea-spiele der rechner nach echtheit überprüfen, aber laut gesetz MÜSSEN sie das ankündigen. ea aber nimmt sich das recht, prüfungen OHNE ankündigung durchzuführen.
nur mal um ein beispiel zu nennen
Zitat aus der eula:





> C.[...]Du bestätigst und stimmst zu, dass die Anwendung *automatisch Lizenzrechte für einige oder alle EA-Produkte prüfen kann, ohne dich separat darüber zu benachrichtigen.[...]*


das verstößt aber gegen § 305 c Abs.1 des BGB (bürgerliches gesetzbuch)

noch ein beispiel? können sie haben:
zitat aus der eula: 





> 6. Kündigung. Dieser Vertrag ist gültig, bis er gekündigt wird. Deine  Rechte aus diesem Vertrag werden sofort automatisch und ohne  Vorankündigung durch EA gekündigt, wenn du (i) den in diesem Vertrag  aufgeführten Bestimmungen nicht nachkommst; oder (ii) *EA die Anwendung nicht mehr unterstützt*.


dies verstößt jedoch gegen § 307 des bgb

edit: 





> aber du willst es nicht begreifen das Origin keine Spyware ist und das  Origin seine EA-Spiele auf dem Rechner auf Echtheit überprüft.


haben sie eig. meine post gelesen????
hier noch mal 





> ist ja schön und gut. leider ist die agb immernoch (hoffe in der zukunft nicht mehr) gesetzeswiedrig.


jetzt sagen sie mir doch mal, wo sie was von "spyware" lesen.


----------



## Gaggle27 (2. November 2011)

Okay also kann man jetzt bf3 ohne Besorgnis spielen?? Und Origin spioniert auch nichts aus?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Origin hat schon vorher nichts ausspioniert. Man kann es ohne Besorgnis (meiner MEinung nach) spielen.

Habs selbst beobachtet was Origin bei mir macht und das ist: gar nichts.


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort von EA auf die Anfrage des Datenschutzbeauftragten des Landes NRW.


----------



## kühlprofi (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Dr. Snuggles schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort von EA auf die Anfrage des Datenschutzbeauftragten des Landes NRW.


 
Die Antwort auf solche Fragen hat ja EA schon gegeben.
Ausserdem hat EA ja gesagt, dass sie gerne mit den Regierungstellen zusammenarbeiten um den Paragraphen aller Länder gerecht zu werden.


----------



## King_Sony (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf solche Fragen hat ja EA schon gegeben.
> Ausserdem hat EA ja gesagt, dass sie gerne mit den Regierungstellen zusammenarbeiten um den Paragraphen aller Länder gerecht zu werden.


 
Sowas sollte doch vorher gemacht werden?


----------



## kühlprofi (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



King_Sony schrieb:


> Sowas sollte doch vorher gemacht werden?


 
Eigentlich schon, von daher haben sie schon geschlampt. Ist halt ein internationaler Konzern, solche Beispiele mit EULAs findet man sicherlich zuhauf. Nur schauen die meisten nicht überall so genau hin wie es wohl hier bei Origin der Fall war. Kritische User  Die EULAs werden sicher noch DE  konform gemacht. Obs für den Endnutzer dann auch einen spürbaren Unterschied gibt sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## DaStash (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ich glaube EULA´s sind sogar generell in Deutschland ungültig, egal was drinne steht, weil man sie nicht vor dem Kauf einsehen und ggf. zustimmen kann. Von daher ist diese künstliche EULA-Empörung total unbegründet.

MfG


----------



## McClaine (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Directupload.net - Dfglehhsj.jpg


Hier nochmal die offizielle Stellungsnahme: Was ist dran am Spyware-Vorwurf? - EA News

Meine Meinung dazu: Im Moment denk ich mir nichts, da ich bekanntlich nichts schlimmes an Origin feststellen konnte (ausser das EA krampfhaft mit BF3 versucht, ne Steam Kopie zu erschaffen) aber wenn ich mir das durchlese frag ich mich schon. Die Kommentare darunter sprechen ja auch eine andere Sprache. Also bleibt die Eula im Grunde gleich, nur das die Adresse von EA drin steht und ausserdem EA nichts mit den Daten am Hut hat.. 

Geil, ich glaube ich rüst mir nächstes Jahr nochmal den PC auf und dann ist schluss, besser wird dieser ganze Zirkus bestimmt nicht mehr....

Edit: könnste Recht haben Dastash, aber mittlerweile haben sich die "Kunden" ja daran gwöhnt...


----------



## wheeler (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

@mcclaine : du sollst doch keine bilder eines externen hosters hier posten....die AGB nicht gelesen?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Hier mal ein Beispiel, dass das Thema auch im Ausland mitbeobachtet/mitdiskutiert wird:
[Various] Battlefield 3 outrage in Germany - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## wheeler (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

tolles bild,erinnert mich an den spast,der das IPAD2 mit nem baseballschläger zerdeppert hatte und das vid ins internet gesetzt hat.genauso viel brain hat wohl der ersteller dieses fotos....


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

erinnert mich daran, wie ich damals mw2 verbrannt habe


----------



## KingLu (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

bin ich froh das ich mir BF3 nicht geholt habe EA ist für mich nun entgültig unten durch. Ich werde erst ein Spiel mir wieder von denen holen wenn es entweder ohne Orgion läuft z.b nur auf Steam oder nur nen CD key braucht!


----------



## wheeler (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



KingLu schrieb:


> bin ich froh das ich mir BF3 nicht geholt habe EA ist für mich nun entgültig unten durch. Ich werde erst ein Spiel mir wieder von denen holen wenn es entweder ohne Orgion läuft z.b nur auf Steam oder nur nen CD key braucht!



oder wenn du die schule ferting hast LOL

warum postest du in einem BF3 thread wenn du das game garnicht hast? BTW du brauchst bei BF3 nur nen cd key,also keine "echte" DVD (nicht cd) ,aber das ist die wohl auch entgangen...hauptsache froh....glaub mir,ein nörgler wehniger ....


----------



## Gaggle27 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

wie siehts eig. sonst so mit bf3 aus? nen kunpel hat das game aber er sagt es kackt öfter mal beim starten ab. ist das bei euch auch so oder habt ihr noch andere probleme damit?
MFG


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. November 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts eig. sonst so mit bf3 aus? nen kunpel hat das game aber er sagt es kackt öfter mal beim starten ab. ist das bei euch auch so oder habt ihr noch andere probleme damit?
> MFG



Guck doch einfach in den Sammelthread. Der is genau für sowas da.


----------



## klefreak (2. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Auch für nicht BF3 Spieler ist diese Thematik interessant und beunruhigend.

Meine Origin Spielesammlung ist inzwischen dank MassEffect und Dragonage für mich sehr wichtig, und ich würe es daher begrüßen wenn hier EA bei der Software und der EULA stark nachbessert..

--> Das Entwicklerstudio wird hier leider durch eine EA-Aktion in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt 

bei mir Scannt ORIGIN auch den C:\ProgrammData Ordner, und damit auch Programme wie meine VPN Software und andere vertrauliche Dinge


----------



## kühlprofi (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



klefreak schrieb:


> Auch für nicht BF3 Spieler ist diese Thematik interessant und beunruhigend.
> 
> Meine Origin Spielesammlung ist inzwischen dank MassEffect und Dragonage für mich sehr wichtig, und ich würe es daher begrüßen wenn hier EA bei der Software und der EULA stark nachbessert..
> 
> ...


 
Nein macht er nicht. Lies mal das Tool richtig ab. Es wird zwar der Ordner "geöffnet" oder quasi ein "Dir" gemacht, dennoch wird kein einziges Byte davon gelesen, beschrieben noch sonst irgendwas.


----------



## wheeler (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

DAS interessiert die nörgler doch nicht,die lesen immer die die rtl II news,und wenns fakten gibt,werden die tunlichst ignoriert.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Der nächste reklamiert dann, dass Dateien auf seiner Festplatte sind, nachdem er etwas installiert hat.
Wenn man den Processmanger schon verwendet sollte man den richtig benutzen,  die richtigen Filter setzten und dann auch die "Zahlen" von Lese- und Schreibzugriffen anschauen.
Dann kann man nämlich ziemlich gut genau das Gegenteil von "auslesen" und "spionieren" beweisen.

Durch Dummies die schnell mal ein Tool starten und irgendeinen Müll labern geht der Firma in diesem Fall EA und Dice eine Menge Geld verloren und hunderte oder tausende nicht viel intelligentere Leute schliessen sich dem noch an und dann gibts einen solchen "Massenrufmord" in diesem Fall gegen Origin. 

Die Masse ist einfach blöd, das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Ich selber bilde für mich meine eigene Meinung und habe gestern das ganze auf meiner eigenen Kiste analysiert.
Nach meinen Ergebnissen geniesse ich Origin und BF3 in vollen Zügen und habe keinen mikromillimeter Angst dass irgendwelche privaten Daten wegkommen noch ausgelesen was auch immer werden.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ich finde das eine absolute Frechheit sich sowas zu leisten.
Erst wird sich gewundert warum Spiele gecrackt werden und dabei führt EA hintenrum sowas durch.
Ich kaufe definitiv nichtsmehr von EA solange die ihre Datenschutzbestimmungen nicht ändern.
Zum Thema Raubkopien:
Ich bezahle doch nicht 60€ für ein Spiel mit unverschämt kurzer Spielzeit! (CoD MW2, CoD BO)
Ich bezahle nicht für Spiele die mich ausspionieren und meine Daten als Werbeschleuder missbrauchen. (Origin)
Ich bezahle nicht für Spiele bei denen ich gebannt werde weil ich meine Hardware gewechselt habe und jeder Support den Kunden weiterreicht. (Microsoft, SecuROM, Rockstar)
Ich bezahle nicht für Spiele die total verbuggt sind und nicht halten was sie versprechen. (Rage)

Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## ph1driver (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Was ist denn eigentlich mit den zurückgegebenen Spielen und deren Keys? Möchte nicht Wissen, wie viele auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind, sich das Spiel gekauft haben, es Aktiviert haben sich nen Crack besorgen und sich freuen das sie Online Daddeln können.

Normalerweise müssten bei allen reklamierten Games die Keys gesperrt werden.


----------



## Fexzz (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



ph1driver schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich mit den zurückgegebenen Spielen und deren Keys? Möchte nicht Wissen, wie viele auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind, sich das Spiel gekauft haben, es Aktiviert haben sich nen Crack besorgen und sich freuen das sie Online Daddeln können.
> 
> Normalerweise müssten bei allen reklamierten Games die Keys gesperrt werden.


 
Genau den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch schon. Denke aber, dass die Spiele von EA einfach auf 'ne Blacklist gesetzt werden oder sowas. Die werden die Accounts wohl kaum laufen lassen.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Fexzz schrieb:


> Genau den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch schon. Denke aber, dass die Spiele von EA einfach auf 'ne Blacklist gesetzt werden oder sowas. Die werden die Accounts wohl kaum laufen lassen.


 
Mit höchster wahrscheinlichkeit werden die geöffneten Spielen von den Geschäften, Amazon usw. zurück an den Hersteller geschickt und die Key's dementsprechend gesperrt. So blöd ist EA auch nicht und Amazon usw. will sein Geld vom Hersteller entsprechend auch zurück...



> Ich bezahle nicht für Spiele die mich ausspionieren und meine Daten als Werbeschleuder missbrauchen. (Origin)


 
Zum 1000 mal das ist eine dämliche Mutmassung ohne Hand und Fuss. Origin spioniert niemanden aus und eine glaubwürdige, realistische und offizielle Erklärung seitens EA gibt es auch.

Was du kaufst und was nicht kannst du selber entscheiden - manchmal lohnt es sich vor einem Kauf etwas besser zu informieren, dann ist man im nachhinein auch nicht sauer oder enttäuscht.


----------



## McClaine (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Origin spioniert niemanden aus und eine glaubwürdige, realistische und offizielle Erklärung seitens EA gibt es auch.



Sieh so aus, aber realistisch is deren Äusserung nur teilweise 



wheeler schrieb:


> @mcclaine : du sollst doch keine bilder eines  externen hosters hier posten....die AGB nicht  gelesen?



Keine Ahnung, weiß ich net. Selbst wenn is a wurscht, denn von mir  werden sowieso regelmäßig ganze Posts von Mods gelöscht ("angeblich" Offtopic), also  was solls


----------



## spionkaese (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Mit höchster wahrscheinlichkeit werden die geöffneten Spielen von den Geschäften, Amazon usw. zurück an den Hersteller geschickt und die Key's dementsprechend gesperrt. So blöd ist EA auch nicht und Amazon usw. will sein Geld vom Hersteller entsprechend auch zurück...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spyware Origin spioniert meine Steuerprogramm-Dateien aus!!! Skandal von EA!!! Rechtsverstoß!!! - YouTube
Kannst du mir dann erklären warum Origin den Ordner ./Lexware/Steuer/2009/" durchsucht?


----------



## wheeler (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

man,das ist kalter kaffee......
längstens wiederlegt ,aber immer schoen weiter den alten käse aufwärmen


----------



## Franzl (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Zum 1000 mal das ist eine dämliche Mutmassung ohne Hand und Fuss. Origin spioniert niemanden aus und eine glaubwürdige, realistische und offizielle Erklärung seitens EA gibt es auch.
> 
> Was du kaufst und was nicht kannst du selber entscheiden - manchmal lohnt es sich vor einem Kauf etwas besser zu informieren, dann ist man im nachhinein auch nicht sauer oder enttäuscht.







warum bist du dir dessen so sicher? nur weil es eine stellungnahme seitens ea gab wo alles abgestritten wurde? oder gibs jetz sichere beweise ?

ich bin total verunsichert wegen dieser ganzen origin geschichte und habe mir deswegen das spiel nicht gekauft... dem statement zu urteilen wird aber an der eula ja noch nachgebessert damit diese gesetzteskonform ist oder seh ich das falsch bzw mach ich mir falsche hoffnungen?


----------



## kühlprofi (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Franzl schrieb:


> warum bist du dir dessen so sicher? nur weil es eine stellungnahme seitens ea gab wo alles abgestritten wurde? oder gibs jetz sichere beweise ?
> 
> ich bin total verunsichert wegen dieser ganzen origin geschichte und habe mir deswegen das spiel nicht gekauft... dem statement zu urteilen wird aber an der eula ja noch nachgebessert damit diese gesetzteskonform ist oder seh ich das falsch bzw mach ich mir falsche hoffnungen?


 

Weil ich bei mir selber gestern abend alles analysiert habe und dass auch mit dem Processmonitor. Nur habe ich nicht nur die vom Prozess angefassten Dateiliste angeschaut. Wn man ein bisschen in die Tiefe geht in dem Tool kann man sich die anzahl Bytes welche gelesen oder geschrieben worden sind anzeigen lassen. Und dann sollte jedem Dummie aufleuchten, dass das Programm nach nur Ordner nach EA Titeln durchsucht und überhaupt keine andere Datei öffnet. Was Origin wirklich ausliest sind dann DLLS im SYSWOW64 Ordner und dass sind bei mir Treiber von Peripheriegeräten. Nun stellt euch vor ein Programm soll ein Headset erkennen, geht nicht ohne die Treiber auszulesen...
Zwar sind teilweise Daten auf der Liste die nichts mit Origin zu tun haben aber diese werden nicht richtig "gelesen" eher die Dateistruktur. Nur der Dateiname an sich selbst wird "gelesen" die Datei selber aber nicht und auch nicht geöffnet. 

Wer immer noch der Ansicht ist, dass Origin den Lebenslauf irgendeines Lümmels kopiert hat, solls einfach lassen oder stichhaltige Beweise geben- nein das Youtube Video ist es nicht - dann kann man wieder darüber diskutieren.
Ich werde das Ganze am späteren Abend nochmals genau anschauen und mit Screenshot's etwas genauer darauf eingehen wie man die Zugriffe *richtig* ausliest!

Dasselbe mache ich dann noch mit Steam, dann könnt ihr (teilweise ihr) dass auch gerade boykottieren deinstallieren löschen und was auch immer ihr wollt - da dort sicherlich ähnliche Resultate zu erwarten sind. Wenn man ein paar Programmierer kennt und mit denen diskutiert und sich selber auch gut auskennt, würde man das nachvollziehen können, weshalb beim durchsuchen von Dateien auch andere Dateien "angetoucht" werden...


----------



## spionkaese (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Weil ich bei mir selber gestern abend alles analysiert habe und dass auch mit dem Processmonitor. Nur habe ich nicht nur die vom Prozess angefassten Dateiliste angeschaut. Wn man ein bisschen in die Tiefe geht in dem Tool kann man sich die anzahl Bytes welche gelesen oder geschrieben worden sind anzeigen lassen. Und dann sollte jedem Dummie aufleuchten, dass das Programm nach nur Ordner nach EA Titeln durchsucht und überhaupt keine andere Datei öffnet. Was Origin wirklich ausliest sind dann DLLS im SYSWOW64 Ordner und dass sind bei mir Treiber von Peripheriegeräten. Nun stellt euch vor ein Programm soll ein Headset erkennen, geht nicht ohne die Treiber auszulesen...
> Zwar sind teilweise Daten auf der Liste die nichts mit Origin zu tun haben aber diese werden nicht richtig "gelesen" eher die Dateistruktur. Nur der Dateiname an sich selbst wird "gelesen" die Datei selber aber nicht und auch nicht geöffnet.
> 
> Wer immer noch der Ansicht ist, dass Origin den Lebenslauf irgendeines Lümmels kopiert hat, solls einfach lassen oder stichhaltige Beweise geben- nein das Youtube Video ist es nicht - dann kann man wieder darüber diskutieren.
> ...


 Mit Steam wurde das selbe gemacht - da warens nur ein paar Treiber.
Stellt sich immernoch die Frage: Warum interessiert Origin die Struktur eines Ordners namens "Lexware" und der Ebenen darunter?


----------



## wheeler (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

es interessiert sie nicht....


----------



## Eftilon (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Das thema ist sogar auf der hauptseite von Stern online  :


http://http://www.stern.de/digital/spiele/kopierschutz-und-onlinezwang-bei-videospielen-frust-statt-zocken-1746737.html


lg

eftilon


----------



## Gamefruit93 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Zum 1000 mal das ist eine dämliche Mutmassung ohne Hand und Fuss. Origin spioniert niemanden aus und eine glaubwürdige, realistische und offizielle Erklärung seitens EA gibt es auch.


 
Das ist keine dämliche Mutmaßung, es ist die Wahrheit.
Und hättest du dir die Datenschutzbestimmung mal richtig durchgelesen, dann hättest du das auch begriffen.
EA speichert die Daten seperat, das sieht dann so aus:
EA speichert dein Spielverhalten, was du am PC machst, mit wem du schreibst und was du spielst.
Seperat dazu speichert EA dazu das du meinetwegen Peter Lustig heißt.

Hier die Zitate für dich:



> (...) erfassen wir möglicherweise bestimmte, nicht-personenbezogene  demographische Daten, einschließlich Geschlecht, Postleitzahl, Daten  über Ihren Rechner, Ihre Hardware, Software, Plattform, Spielsystem,  Medien, mobiles Gerät, einschließlich Geräte-IDs, Ereignisdaten, *Internet Protocol (IP)-Adresse, Netzwerk-Media Access Control (MAC)-Adresse* und Verbindung.





> Wir erfassen außerdem andere nicht-personenbezogene Daten wie z.B. *Benutzername, Benutzer-ID oder Persona*,  Nutzung von Funktionen, Spielstatistiken, Punktzahlen und Leistungen,  Benutzerranglisten und Klickpfade sowie andere Angaben, die Sie  möglicherweise bei Umfragen über Ihre Kontoeinstellungen und *Online-Profile wie beispielsweise Freunde-Listen oder Käufe* machen.


Du solltest mal eins und eins zusammen zählen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Das ist keine dämliche Mutmaßung, es ist die Wahrheit.
> Und hättest du dir die Datenschutzbestimmung mal richtig durchgelesen, dann hättest du das auch begriffen.
> EA speichert die Daten seperat, das sieht dann so aus:
> EA speichert dein Spielverhalten, was du am PC machst, mit wem du schreibst und was du spielst.
> ...



Kann sein, und Facebook speicher dein ganzes Leben, sicher 99% die hier über Origin Lästern sind eifrige FB users


----------



## Gamefruit93 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Facebook ist dasselbe in grün.
Den meisten ist es egal oder sie wissens nicht besser.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

ich hab jedenfalls nichts zu verstecken, und wenn schon in 50-60 Jahren bin ich sowieso tot


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Kann sein, und Facebook speicher dein ganzes Leben, sicher 99% die hier über Origin Lästern sind eifrige FB users


 Ich kann dieses beschissene "Argument" einfach nicht mehr hören.
Bei Facebook kann man sich gaaaaaaaaanz genau aussuchen welche Daten man angibt und vorallem weiß man auch, das FB das zu Werbezwecken nutzt.

Wieso ich sowas bei einem Spiel über mich ergehen lassen soll ist mir jetzt nicht klar.
FB finanziert sich darüber, EA sollte sich wohl eher über die Spiele als über sowas finanzieren.


----------



## Seeefe (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Origin spioniert niemanden aus und eine glaubwürdige, realistische und offizielle Erklärung seitens EA gibt es auch.



Eine glaubwürdige, realistische Erklärung?

Also ich hab nur gelesen, das sie alles abstreiten, paar Klauseln die nicht ganz passten entfernt haben bzw. umschrieben haben.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

So ein Quatsch aber belustigend


----------



## spionkaese (3. November 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Quatsch aber belustigend



Vielleicht kannst du uns ja mit ein paar Argumenten überzeugen. Bis jetzt sieht es aber nicht danach aus als ob du welche hättest.


----------



## Seeefe (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



spionkaese schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du uns ja mit ein paar Argumenten überzeugen. Bis jetzt sieht es aber nicht danach aus als ob du welche hättest.


 
Doch BF3 über alles xD


----------



## Blackburn-100 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht wirklich, Facebook macht das doch schon seid Jahren und jeder der Angemeldet ist akzepiert es doch stillschweigen.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ein typischer Origin-Lover.
Dem ist nichtmehr zu helfen.


----------



## DarkMo (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

in den nachrichten kams ja auch. un as zählen sie an schandtaten auf? das die hardware un das os gescannt werden zum bsp ^^ also wenn DAS scho zuviel is, dann haben aber so ziemlich alle entwickler/publisher nen prob oder? xD also klar, mich nervts au irgendwo. is halt nen "lästiges" übel, aber kanns sein, das die datenschützer erst jetz so richtig schnallen, was hier seit jahren abgeht?


----------



## kühlprofi (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ach komm, als ob das bei diesen Einstellungen zu Origin möglich wäre. Es gibt einfach Leute die wollen niet und nagelfest behaupten EA ist eine Datenmafia und sammelt bösartig alle unsere Dokumente usw. weil einer auf Youtube ein Screenshot von einem Programm postet welches er nicht mal richtig bedienen kann.

Die EULAS waren schon mies, sind aber oft auch nur so geschrieben um sich selber abzusichern. Das war/ist ganz klar ein Fehler von EA. Schlussement ist aber Origin nichts weniger als Steam - wo es auch solche Diskussionen gab.

Ich habs für mich selber abgecheckt ob da was geholt wird oder nicht, was es nicht tut, und spiele deshalb weiterhin täglich BF3. Origin ist nach ein paar Stunden ziemlich praktisch zum bedienen und ich bin froh, dass Origin mit BF3 eingeführt wurde.
Es sind Millionen Spieler Online, micht interessierts schlussendlich nicht ob ein paar tausende nun einen auf paranoid oder Paragraphenhüpfer machen und vom Server wegbleiben. 

Ich habe keine gecrackten Games auf meinem Computer also habe ich wegen dem Lizenzcheck auch nichts zu befürchten.
Bin sogar froh darüber, denn ich kaufe meine Spiele und will,dass andere auch ihren Teil dazu beitragen.

Das ist einfach meine Meinung und ich will jetzt weiterzocken.

@DarkMo und wo in rtl? Jeder der ein klizekleines bisschen Ahnung von Programmieren hat weiss, dass 99% aller Webseiten und Games das OS / Webbrowserversion, java und flash version etc. auslesen. Und ja wäre noch toll wenn ein Spiel auch meine Hardware erkannt und somit die optimalen Einstellungen ermitteln kann... 
Und da wäre mir auch wurst, wenn Statistiken von verwendeter Hardware gemacht werden, na und? Wayne
Ach ne sie wollen meine OC-Daten auslesen und schauen was ich im Bios eingestellt haben und dann meine CPU wegteleportieren


Quelle: http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3...A-und-EULA-Aenderungen-News-des-Tages-852501/


Battlefield 3 kommt aufgrund von Electronic Arts' Online-Plattform Origin kaum mehr aus den Schlagzeilen heraus. Der Vorwurf der Spyware hängt in der Luft und Kritiker der Software versuchen mithilfe von Screenshots und Youtube-Videos zu beweisen, dass Origin personenbezogene Daten sammelt, die Programme auf dem Rechner scannt oder sogar Daten an Amazon verschickt. Nun wurde auf theorigin.de allerdings die Analyse eines Kritiker-Kritikers veröffentlicht, die Licht in die Sache bringen will. Demnach werden die Ergebnisse des Microsofts-Programms Process Monitor falsch interpretiert. Zwar wird von Origin der Name der Datei, die Dateiattribute und die Rechte ausgelesen, der Inhalt selbst bleibe aber unangetastet, "da beim Auslesen einer Datei sonst eine Operation namens ‚Read File' auftauchen würde, welche den ausgelesenen Bereich der Datei angibt". 


_kühlp__rofi's __Anmerkung: Genau das habe ich schon die ganze Zeit selber versucht hier zu erklären, ich habe diesen Artikel auch erst vor 5 Minuten gelesen. Nochmals eine Bestätigung für mich selber und ihr solltet vielleicht auch mal langasm ins Grübeln kommen im Vorwurf der Spyware - (auch wenn die EULA's fies sind^^)_

*Daten werden an Amazon Web Services gesendet*
Zwar durchlaufe Origin beim Start alle Ordner und Unterordner des Pfades "C:\ProgramData", das sei allerdings nicht ungewöhnlich, schließlich müsse Origin stets prüfen, ob sich unter diesem Pfad noch die Konfigurationsdatei befindet. "Durch Abrufen des Ordnerinhalts von "ProgramData" werden von den entsprechenden Funktionen auch automatisch andere Informationen wie Dateigröße, Attribute (Versteckt, Schreibgeschützt,..) sowie Dateirechte (Besitzer, Lese/Schreibrechte) eingeholt."
Doch damit nicht genug der Analyse, schließlich steht noch ein weiterer Vorwurf im Raum. So haben diverse selbsternannte Programmierer behauptet, Origin würde Daten an Amazon senden. Das ist generell auch nicht falsch, allerdings werden Daten von Origin nicht an den Amazon-Shop gesendet, sondern vielmehr an die Amazon Web Services, eine Datencloud. Origin nutzt dieses Content Delivery System, um Daten nicht von einem zentralen Server abrufen zu müssen. Das verbessere vor allem die Performance. "Dies geschieht über den eingebauten Websiterenderer "Webkit", welcher auch in Chrome verwendet wird. EA hat also keine eigene Cloud, sondern mietet diese, wie viele andere große Unternehmen an."
Auch PC Games wurde eine Mail zugespielt. Die Quelle arbeitet für eine große Cheater-Seite und steht daher eigentlich in einem Interessenskonflikt mit Electronic Arts. Was derzeit allerdings über Origin verbreitet werde, sei haltlos. "Wir haben Origin auseinander genommen und sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass diese ganze Panikmache von wegen Spyware insofern Blödsinn ist, da in dem kompletten Code in keinster Weise was von irgendwelchen scannenden Threads, Tools, geschweige denn Prozessen zu finden ist, welche auch nur im Geringsten die derzeitige Hetzkampagne der deutschen Medien rechtfertigt."
Der Analyse zufolge scannt Origin lediglich EA Ordner, verwertet ausschließlich Nutzungsdaten der eigenen Spiele und scannt die MD5-Signaturen von EA Games, um beschädigte oder modifizierte Dateien durch Originale zu ersetzen. Außerdem würden Informationen ausgelesen, um mögliche Cheater dauerhaft auszusperren. *Auch zu den zahlreichen Youtube-Videos hinsichtlich vermeintlicher Systemscans nimmt die Analyse Stellung. Bei diesen handele es sich um ein Anti-Viren-Programm, das seine Arbeit verrichtet. Der Video-Ersteller habe der AntiVirus.exe einfach den Namen und das Logo von Origin verpasst.*


----------



## Blackburn-100 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Richtet eure Aufmerksamkeit lieber auf den Bundestrojaner, Spyware mit Staatlichen mittel gefördert da hilft auch kein Norton oder Kaspersky.
Was dabei raus kommt wenn Staaten Geld in Schadsoftware investieren, könnt Ihr Mahmud Ahmadinedschad fragen, nachdem Ihm ein Virus sein Atomprogramm lahmgelegt hat.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Blackburn-100 schrieb:


> Richtet eure Aufmerksamkeit lieber auf den Bundestrojaner, Spyware mit Staatlichen mittel gefördert da hilft auch kein Norton oder Kaspersky.
> Was dabei raus kommt wenn Staaten Geld in Schadsoftware investieren, könnt Ihr Mahmud Ahmadinedschad fragen, nachdem Ihm ein Virus sein Atomprogramm lahmgelegt hat.


 
Ja Stuxnet der Trojaner welcher es auf Siemens SPS Steuerungen und WinCC abgesehen ha, sich dort sogar unauffindbar einnistet. Wir verwenden in unserer Firma ebenfalls SPS Steuerungen und Wincc


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DarkMo schrieb:


> in den nachrichten kams ja auch. un as zählen sie an schandtaten auf? das die hardware un das os gescannt werden zum bsp ^^ also wenn DAS scho zuviel is, dann haben aber so ziemlich alle entwickler/publisher nen prob oder? xD also klar, mich nervts au irgendwo. is halt nen "lästiges" übel, aber kanns sein, das die datenschützer erst jetz so richtig schnallen, was hier seit jahren abgeht?



Oh ja, in den RTL und ProSieben News mit den achso kompetenten Journalisten, ich lach micht kaputt, geh doch zu Frau Kallwass und Frag was sie daürber hält, oder zu Richter Barbara Salesch, die kann Origin bestimmt verbieten


----------



## spionkaese (4. November 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm, als ob das bei diesen Einstellungen zu Origin möglich wäre. Es gibt einfach Leute die wollen niet und nagelfest behaupten EA ist eine Datenmafia und sammelt bösartig alle unsere Dokumente usw. weil einer auf Youtube ein Screenshot von einem Programm postet welches er nicht mal richtig bedienen kann.
> 
> Die EULAS waren schon mies, sind aber oft auch nur so geschrieben um sich selber abzusichern. Das war/ist ganz klar ein Fehler von EA. Schlussement ist aber Origin nichts weniger als Steam - wo es auch solche Diskussionen gab.
> 
> ...



Ja klar. Alle Bilder und Videos sind Fakes. 
Schon klar.
Ich wüsste gern, warum "Lexware/Steuererklärung/2010/" ein EA Ordner sein sollte


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



spionkaese schrieb:


> Ja klar. Alle Bilder und Videos sind Fakes.
> Schon klar.
> Ich wüsste gern, warum "Lexware/Steuererklärung/2010/" ein EA Ordner sein sollte



Man kann auch Beratungs/Belehrungs-resistent sein oder?


----------



## kühlprofi (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



spionkaese schrieb:


> Ja klar. Alle Bilder und Videos sind Fakes.
> Schon klar.
> Ich wüsste gern, warum "Lexware/Steuererklärung/2010/" ein EA Ordner sein sollte


 
Sorry aber kapierst du eigentlich irgendwas?
DU kommst ständig mit diesem scheiss Lexware/Steuererklärung/2010/. Begreiffst du den unterschied zwischen VERZEICHNIS AUSLESEN und einer DATEI ÖFFNEN UND INHALT AUSLESEN? Du hast schlicht und einfach KEINE Ahnung von Informatik. Meine Oma hätte das scho längst kapiert. 

Aber wie schon erwähnt, du bist wohl unbelehrbar oder machst aus Absicht einen auf dumm.
So einen User will ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht in BF 3 sehen 

Du hast nicht richtig gelesen. Es wird die Dateistruktur vom Programm Files Ordner ausgelesen, jedoch die Dateien nicht geöffnet , also der Inhalt nicht ausgelesen. Wenn du weisst was lesen bedeutet.


----------



## DaStash (4. November 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kannst du uns ja mit ein paar Argumenten überzeugen. Bis jetzt sieht es aber nicht danach aus als ob du welche hättest.



Fangt ihr doch erstmal mit der Beweisführung an. Bis jetzt habt ihr nichts in der Hand und kommt nicht wieder mit eurem Prozessmonitor...

MfG


----------



## DaStash (4. November 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber kapierst du eigentlich irgendwas?
> DU kommst ständig mit diesem scheiss Lexware/Steuererklärung/2010/. Begreiffst du den unterschied zwischen VERZEICHNIS AUSLESEN und einer DATEI ÖFFNEN UND INHALT AUSLESEN? Du hast schlicht und einfach KEINE Ahnung von Informatik. Meine Oma hätte das scho längst kapiert.
> 
> Aber wie schon erwähnt, du bist wohl unbelehrbar oder machst aus Absicht einen auf dumm.
> ...



*AbsolutSign*


----------



## kühlprofi (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DaStash schrieb:


> Fangt ihr doch erstmal mit der Beweisführung an. Bis jetzt habt ihr nichts in der Hand und kommt nicht wieder mit eurem Prozessmonitor...
> 
> MfG


 
Ja das witzige ist, dass sie mit diesem Tool etwas beweisen wollen, was bei richtiger Bedienung oder schon nur beim richtigen Ablesen der Werte eben gerade das Gegenteil beweist. 

Ich verstehe auch, wenn jemand nicht so viel Ahnung von Windows, SW-Entwicklung und den Zusammenhängen hat. Aber solchen gravierenden "Rufmord" zu begehen ohne ein bisschen was über solche Systeme zu kennen kann fatal Enden und sollte man in dem Fall einfach sein lassen.

Mittlerweile glaube ich auch langsam, dass sich einige User absichtlich dumm stellen und absichtlich solchen Müll von sich geben - weil Mutti ihnen BF3 nicht erlaubt


----------



## wheeler (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

oder weil sie es noch immer nicht gereggt bekommen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. November 2011)

Das Problem ist doch weiterhin die EULA. EA will unangekündigte Lizenzprüfungen vornehmen und genau das dürfen Sie ja nach deutschem Recht nicht.


----------



## Franzl (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

genau der knackpunkt bleibt immer noch die eula , die es ea immernoch erlauben würde spyware zu nutzen ( auch wenns momentan nicht der fall ist )

Demo-Programm zur Erläuterung der Windows-API | theorigin.de

finde den kommentar nagel mit vorschlaghammer einhauen ganz zutreffend. die nötigen informationen könnten ja offensichtlich in einem anderen maße gesammelt werden ... bzw die eula danach umschreiben um ea die narrenfreiheit in der hinsicht zu nehmen 

auch wenn es mich erleichtert das bisher nix wirklich gescannt wird bzw die auslesegröße 0byte  beträgt (siehe beiträge von dem user mit dem "audi user pic" finde grad den namen nicht, müsste aber im bf3 sammelthread gepostet worden sein. dieser user hat den process monitor ja richtig angewendet) stört es mich immer noch stark was für türen immernoch, für ea, offen stehen !


----------



## kühlprofi (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Da stimme ich dir einerseits zu Franzl aber andererseits musst du auch verstehen können, dass keine Plattform ohne Daten entstehen kann. Das ein Programm nicht vernünftig oder gar nicht funktionieren kann ohne Daten vom PC zu lesen.

Ausserdem wurden doch die EULA's so geändert, dass EA eben nicht persönliche Daten Sammeln darf nebst Hardware, Treiber und Peripherie. Und wer DAS nicht will, der KANN ALLE Games deinstallieren!

Selbst in diesem Forum "nur ein Forum nicht eine komplexe Anwendung wie ein Spiel" erhebt PCGH viele Daten wie in den Datenschutzerklärung zu lesen ist.


> *3. Erhebung und Verarbeitung persönlicher Daten*
> 
> 
> 3.1 Beim bloßen Besuch unserer Webseiten speichern wir standardmäßig
> ...


 
Ein Admin kann dir also theoretisch auch sagen auf welcher schmutzigen Seite (nur ein Beispiel) du warst bevor du pcgh aufgerufen hast. Mit deiner IP , also daraus kann man mit weiteren Mitteln auch Adresse Wohnort usw. herausfinden.
Die Daten werden noch gesichert und 10 Jahre aufbewahrt wie es in der IT Branche meist üblich ist.

Und Franzl das mit den 0 Bytes habe ich in diesem Thread schon tausendmal zuvor erwähnt!


----------



## Franzl (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

das stimmt schon und damit hab ich auch kein problem , das ist auch absolut logisch ^^ diese daten sind sinnvoll für weiterentwicklung und solche funktionen wie automatische textur einstellungen usw...

aber zu den anderen daten:
hab ich was verpasst mit der neuen eula? gabs schon wieder  ne änderung die ich nicht mitbekommen habe? 
ich muss mir die nochmal anschauen , weil momentan hab ich noch im kopf das sie im grunde es nur schön umschrieben haben in der neuen eula , die rechte aber die gleichen geblieben sind.

wär dankbar wenn du mir vllt sogar genau den part nochmal raussuchen könntest da ich grade keine zeit habe

€: die von pcgh erhobenen daten sind ja nicht bedenklich , das ist ja üblich ... und sie werden ja auch nicht kommerziell genutzt ( was zum glück bei ea auch geändert wurde)
ich weiß schon worauf du dabei hinaus willst....

das ist bei origin aber nur dann unbedenklich wenn diese sich nicht noch ne hintertür offen lassen würden.

wie gesagt ich muss mir die neue eula noch mal ansehen...
sind alle gesetztesfeindlichen passagen geändert bzw entfernt?


----------



## kühlprofi (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Franzl schrieb:


> das stimmt schon und damit hab ich auch kein problem , das ist auch absolut logisch ^^ diese daten sind sinnvoll für weiterentwicklung und solche funktionen wie automatische textur einstellungen usw...
> 
> aber zu den anderen daten:
> hab ich was verpasst mit der neuen eula? gabs schon wieder ne änderung die ich nicht mitbekommen habe?
> ...



Kannst ja mal diesen Artikel lesen. 
Origin: EA ändert EULA, nicht das Datensammeln - News - CHIP Online

Man kann eben auch immer als negativ drehen und hinstellen  (kein Vorwurf an dich)
Vergleiche mal die Daten die ausgelesen werden OS, IP Adresse usw. und vergleiche es mit den Daten die PCGH bei einem simplen Aufruf der Main Seite speichert - fällt dir da etwas auf?


----------



## Franzl (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

"Ebenfalls werden weiter nicht-personenbezogene  Daten, wie etwa das verwendete Betriebssystem, IP-Adresse oder  *Nutzungsverhalten* gesammelt. "

Neben dem schon genannten immer noch offenen hintertürchen auch ein kleiner unterschied. pcgh speichert internetseitig die infos. origin nimmt sich aber das recht raus auch in meiner software zu schnüffeln .

ich schau mir nochmal die eula mit den gestrichenen paragraphen an, vorher jedoch schau ich noch Jurafunk zu Battlefield 3, Origin, Steam, Electronic Arts und den Datenschutz - YouTube


----------



## kühlprofi (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ja Nutzungsverhalten von Origin oder EA Games. Stört ja niemanden. Da gehts wohl eher darum, dass in Battlelog stehen darf wer wann online war, wer wann welches Gadget usw erhalten hat. 

Ob internetseitig oder nicht spielt überhaupt keine rolle. Origni schnüffelt nicht in DEINEN Programmen, sondern in EA's Programmen.
Und schnüffeln kann man eine Lizenzprüfung nicht nennen. Ist ja logisch, dass wenn du NFS gecrackt installierst, origin prüft ob du die Lizenz hast oder nicht, sonst wären ja alle Games gratis herunterzuladen in Origin einzufügen und zu starten.

Das ist alles stink normal, ich verstehe Leute nicht die daraus einen riesen GAU machen und sich deswegen den Spielspass von bf3 vergraueln lassen.  ich klink mich mal aus diesem Thread aus. Ich hab meine Beweise und Meinung geliefert. 

Man sieht sich im BF3 oder nicht, tschüsse


----------



## Ashton (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

So wie du etwa? 

Hier damit die Leute denen ihre Daten egal sind auch was zu lesen haben.


----------



## Franzl (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

man muss sowas generell kritisch sehen !
im statement sagen sie zwar das sie nur ea programme "scannen" etc in der eula geben sie sich aber selbst das recht es auch bei anderen zu tun ! ( nach meinem bisherigen wissensstand) das ist juristisch und auch rein logisch ein *riesiger* unterschied

ich muss m ich da eben selbst wiederlegen: anscheinend ist diese software sache nicht in der neuen eula, so mehr, drin


und der von dir erwähnte gau ist durchaus berechtigt ! man muss aufpassen was mit den daten angestellt wird weil so wie sich das alles derzeit entwickelt , es aus dem ruder laufen wird und du schon bald der gläserne user bist.
ich persönlich habe keine lust komplett transparent zu sein und zu einem produkt für die wirtschaft zu verkommen oder noch besser irgendwelche privaten daten von mir im internet zu lesen, da alles bekanntermaßen gehackt werden kann... und im großen und ganzen wird man von sowas nie etwas gutes haben in der zukunft haben, sowas bringt im endeffekt NUR nachteile für den user....

ps. zum 2. ist der gau noch berechtigt da es hier um gesetztesverstöße im großen rahmen geht ! schon allein dessen muss man sich nach allen kräften gegen sowas wehren


€: der von ashton gepostete link ist durchaus lesenswert vor allem die kommentare dazu sind m.M.n. sehr wichtig zu lesen http://www.theorigin.de/wordpress/?p=1014


----------



## Bambusbar (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Ohne jetzt n neuen Post aufzumachen - aber man kann BF3  offenbar auch spielen, ohne das Origin die ganze Zeit nach Hause telefoniert.
-> Firewall als Helfer: Battlefield 3 ohne Origin-Client spielen - Golem.de

Vielleicht hilft das den Leuten, die unbedingt BF3 zocken wollen, aber Origin nicht mögen 

Falls schon bekannt, steinigt mich


----------



## spionkaese (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Sorry aber kapierst du eigentlich irgendwas?
> DU kommst ständig mit diesem scheiss Lexware/Steuererklärung/2010/. Begreiffst du den unterschied zwischen VERZEICHNIS AUSLESEN und einer DATEI ÖFFNEN UND INHALT AUSLESEN? Du hast schlicht und einfach KEINE Ahnung von Informatik. Meine Oma hätte das scho längst kapiert.
> 
> Aber wie schon erwähnt, du bist wohl unbelehrbar oder machst aus Absicht einen auf dumm.
> ...


 Ok, also nochmal. Ich habs mal im Eigenversuch getestet.
Btw, ich bezweifle ernsthaft das deine Oma das kapiert hätte, wahrscheinlich hätte sie nachgegeben, weil sie einfach keine Ahnung hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst mir bestimmt erklären, wo der Unterschied zwischen den Zugriffen auf den Bildern ist, einmal in einem Origin-fremden Ordner, einmal im Origin Ordner, einer Log Datei.
Origin liest Dateininformationen einige Ebenen unter C:\ProgramData aus.
Ich würde mich echt freuen wenn du mir das erklären könntest, ich habe von der Windows API nicht viel Ahnung.

@DaStash:
Womit sonst sollte man Informationen sammeln? Mit nem Decompiler?
Vielleicht wäre es möglich das alles mit Sandboxie abzufangen, da hab ich bis jetzt aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Rabi (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Mittlerweile glaube ich auch langsam, dass sich einige User absichtlich dumm stellen und absichtlich solchen Müll von sich geben - weil Mutti ihnen BF3 nicht erlaubt


 Da packt er die richtigen Argumente aus...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Sogar im Aldi wird man von einer Kamera überwacht ob man klaut oder ähnliches, auch dort sieht man was du frisst und evtl. sogar deinen Pin-Code beim bezahlen und mit welchem Toilettenpapier du dir deinen Po abwischst. Meine Güte wie sollen die bitte von mehreren Millionen, damit auch mehrere Millionen Terabyte Datenmüll von langweiligen 0815 bürgern die BF3 daddeln an Daten anfangen? Klar in einem Kernkraftwerk würde ich generell nicht zocken, aber mehr, weil man deswegen eine anhaltende Kernschmelze nicht bemerken würde


----------



## Franzl (5. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Sogar im Aldi wird man von einer Kamera überwacht ob man klaut oder ähnliches, auch dort sieht man was du frisst und evtl. sogar deinen Pin-Code beim bezahlen und mit welchem Toilettenpapier du dir deinen Po abwischst. Meine Güte wie sollen die bitte von mehreren Millionen, damit auch mehrere Millionen Terabyte Datenmüll von langweiligen 0815 bürgern die BF3 daddeln an Daten anfangen? Klar in einem Kernkraftwerk würde ich generell nicht zocken, aber mehr, weil man deswegen eine anhaltende Kernschmelze nicht bemerken würde


 
diese daten können i.d.R. aber nicht personenbezogen genutzt werden, das ist der entscheidende unterschied.. (bitte jetz nicht mit anderen bsp. a la "treue punkte" usw kommen -> das ist was anderes und freiwillig)

aber diese art der disskussion ist aber derart unnütz das ich nicht weiter darauf eingehen werde....

hat jemand mit der firewall geschichte (2 posts über mir) oder der sandboxie variante erfahrung?


----------



## Clawhammer (5. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik*



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Kloppt euch drum!
> 
> Gibt wesentlich schlimmere und viel wichtigere Probleme auf unserer Kugel!


 
Das ist genauso unsinig als das ich mich den problemen der griechen befasse ...


----------



## Franzl (5. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

deutschland das land der politik verdrossenen (jugend) sag ich dazu nur 

es ist wichtig genauso wie das griechenthema , das man darüber bescheid weiß ist eig pflicht für jeden mind. volljährigen , aber das gehört hier nicht her.....

klingt jetz so "alt" , bin aber selbst nur 21 


aber ne ist natürlich nicht wichtig , dass die wirtschaft am laufenden band gesetze brechen darf und quasi einen trojaner legal vermarktet  nur so eine einstellung bringt deutschland in jeglicher hinsicht gut weiter !



wenn man nix konstruktives von sich geben kann sollte man es lassen in diesem thread etwas zu schreiben... ganz ehrlich ....



€: http://www.theorigin.de/wordpress/?page_id=1084 hahahaha 

ne jetz mal ehrlich ich war heute kurz davor mir das spiel im promarkt zu kaufen , aber habs doch wieder nicht gemacht aufgrund der eula... hat jmd erfahrung mit dem firewall oder sandbox trick? bringt es wirklich was ? laut eula sind die beiden varianten ja keineswegs verboten man muss ja nur origin auf dem pc installieren und behalten von mehr ist ja nicht die rede


----------



## stolle80 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Jetzt mal ganz im ernst, ich finde es ist schon eine Frechheit das man für Spiele überhaupt eine Onlineaktivierung macht!
Das man sich irgendwelche Downloadmanager installieren muss um zu spielen!
Irgendwelche Programme braucht , ohne die es nicht geht ist schon sehr merkwürdig!

Das kann* nicht* richtig sein und ist *nicht gut!* Diese Firmen sollte man boykotieren und absägen, ist die einzige Möglichkeit sich zu wehren...


----------



## Alex555 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zur Eula. 
Wie sah die Eula vor Fifa 12 bzw BF3 aus? Hat Origin sich da auch bereits das Recht herausgenommen, den pc zu durchsuchen, oder nicht? 
Das würde mich einmal interessieren.


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



Alex555 schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zur Eula.
> Wie sah die Eula vor Fifa 12 bzw BF3 aus? Hat Origin sich da auch bereits das Recht herausgenommen, den pc zu durchsuchen, oder nicht?
> Das würde mich einmal interessieren.


 
Da war sie meines wissens nach die gleiche, da die Änderungen erst eintrafen, als man sich diese näher angesehen hat und sich der Rechtsanwalt, der mit der Gamestar zusammengearbeitet hat, sich diese angesehen hat. Darauf gebe ich allerdings keine Garantie.


----------



## Franzl (6. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

vorher war die eula _noch_ schlimmer.... unter anderem hat sich ea das recht eingenommen deine daten zu verkaufen und zb deine kommunikation via battlelog zu überwachen

dazu empfehle ich dir meine post vorher anzuschauen und die geposteten links zu lesen, dann solltest du gründlich informiert sein

die jetzige eula version ist zwar besser als die 1. , aber immernoch illegal und unsicher


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (6. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**

Na ja, die EULA wurde nur online geändert, wer sich die Spiele aber installieren will, muss immer noch der alten zustimmen und auch der "Plattenscann" geht unvermindert weiter, da besteht von Seiten EA's immenser Verbesserungsbedarf
und wenn sie es nicht machen, müssen sie auch damit leben, das Mittel gefunden und genutzt werden, dies auf einem PC zu unterbinden und sei es nur, indem man Origin in eine "Box" sperrt, bzw das Spiel


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. November 2011)

*AW: Origin EULA immer stärker im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik *Update**



DaStash schrieb:


> Fangt ihr doch erstmal mit der Beweisführung an. Bis jetzt habt ihr nichts in der Hand und kommt nicht wieder mit eurem Prozessmonitor...
> 
> MfG





> sie wollen wohl nicht begreifen, dass origin gesetzeswiedrig ist. ea  darf die ea-spiele der rechner nach echtheit überprüfen, aber laut  gesetz MÜSSEN sie das ankündigen. ea aber nimmt sich das recht,  prüfungen OHNE ankündigung durchzuführen.
> nur mal um ein beispiel zu nennen
> Zitat aus der eula:    			 				C.[...]Du bestätigst und stimmst zu, dass die Anwendung *automatisch Lizenzrechte für einige oder alle EA-Produkte prüfen kann, ohne dich separat darüber zu benachrichtigen.[...]*
> 
> ...


beweisführung nicht abgeschlossen (bin zu faul um alle punkte der eula anzusprechen)


----------

